# Guilty Gear XX Accent Core



## Final Ultima (Aug 26, 2006)

A new Guilty Gear game called _Guilty Gear XX Accent Core_ has been revealed, and is now currently undergoing location tests (cam-vids of the first test at Akihabara's Club Sega arcade are avaliable on YouTube).



Drink it in, people, drink it in.

Edit: Now check here for changes.


----------



## Ippy (Aug 26, 2006)

Why did they get rid of the bounce from Bandit Bringer hit?!?

Anywho, that Judgement guy looks badass, but he still isn't comparable to Sol.....


----------



## Final Ultima (Aug 26, 2006)

Blaze of Glory!!!? said:
			
		

> Why did they get rid of the bounce from Bandit Bringer hit?!?


It think it still bounces on Counter Hit though. Also, Sol's Grand Viper and Fafnir both have Clean Hit versions that have longer untechable time (woot, I guess Sidewinder was just the first of many to come). So, opportunity for massive damage regardless. At least I hope so.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 26, 2006)

So what platform will this be for, PSP, PS2 or PS3?


----------



## Final Ultima (Aug 26, 2006)

Dunno yet, only on arcades for now. I assume it'll be on the PS2 at some point though.


----------



## RockLee (Aug 26, 2006)

Uhhh, this is far too quick. Tweaking in nice, but Slash has been out for a few month, and we have to buy a totally new game _again_.

I like Guilty Gear, but I also dislike wallet rape.


----------



## Final Ultima (Aug 26, 2006)

It'll be quite a while before Accent Core gets a console release (I mean hell, the arcade release is only in testing yet), so the time gap between the two is larger than you'd think.

Besides, this is still nothing compared to Street Fighter II and its plethora of incarnations.


----------



## Ippy (Aug 26, 2006)

Final Ultima said:
			
		

> Besides, this is still nothing compared to Street Fighter II and its plethora of incarnations.


Agreed.  For a while there, it seemed like there was a new Street Fighter game out every month.


			
				RockLee said:
			
		

> I like Guilty Gear, but I also dislike wallet rape.


Agreed.  Isuka cost waaaaaay too much money for what it brought to the table.


----------



## Zouri (Aug 26, 2006)

Well, I'm not complaining.

SWEETNESS!


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Aug 26, 2006)

Nice, I doubt that its going to the PS3 though since sony actually told some developer that makes most games in 2D to stop making them since 2D is outdated and that they have to make UBER HD games and not 2D


----------



## Final Ultima (Aug 26, 2006)

There seems to be a far greater amount of changes than there was in Slash. This is more than just your run-of-the-mill Guilty Gear rehash, that's for sure.


----------



## Astronaut (Aug 26, 2006)

sweet sweet guilty gear.
urrs


----------



## Final Ultima (Aug 26, 2006)

Force Break seems sexy (some of the potential scenarios from that seem damn near crazy), not liking Throw Break though. That changes things a lot.


----------



## Trias (Aug 26, 2006)

HOLY SHIT!!! *dies of a heart attack*

 Edit:



> new info found
> -New character "Raven" added.



 HOLY SHIT!

 Edit: Anko x Orochimaru AMV- Somebody That I Used To Know...

 Rofl... The ky here gets owned by Millia, and this is exactly how I get owned by my friend who uses also Millia... Argh... Millia needs to be balanced, dammit! *cries*


----------



## Ippy (Aug 26, 2006)

Che......are you stalking me?

Anywho, I get the feeling that that Judgement character is almost broken, even if they do say that they're balancing it out.


----------



## Final Ultima (Aug 26, 2006)

Here's hoping for Story Mode for a console release, I want the new characters to get their own paths and hopefully some decent elaboration.

Immoral Flame, Sol seems far more broken by comparison. Sans the whole Bandit Bringer thing, he's got some insane improvements. Bukkirabou ni Nageru into Napalm Death? Yes, please.

Some of these changes _can't_ survive the beta testing, there's just no way. I mean, come on...

Edit: D'oh, silly me. A lot of those apparent changes were just jokes at the expense of Hokuto no Ken. I knew it sounded too silly to be true. XD


----------



## Ippy (Aug 26, 2006)

Final Ultima said:
			
		

> Here's hoping for Story Mode for a console release, I want the new characters to get their own paths and hopefully some decent elaboration.


Agreed.


			
				Final Ultima said:
			
		

> Immoral Flame, Sol seems far more broken by comparison. Sans the whole Bandit Bringer thing, he's got some insane improvements. Bukkirabou ni Nageru into Napalm Death? Yes, please.


That's not Sol being broken.  That's Sol's WTFPWNing power being represented accurately by the in game fighting engine.


----------



## Trias (Aug 26, 2006)

Yeah I want a new story mode too!! Wee!!! More story and character development!

 Btw... There were enough guys with judgement & justice grap, considering "Justice" and Ky's philosophy... :/ Btw, is there any video about Judgement's moves?


----------



## Final Ultima (Aug 26, 2006)

I was worried about Ky being toned down earlier, but it seems that he'll be getting some new moves. I wonder how useful they'll be.

Potemkin's aerial Potemkin Buster is just...wow. Shame you can't combo from Potemkin Buster anymore, that was easily one of Potemkin's best combo setups. And poor Slayer, it seems that he's been nerfed significantly.

Oh, and Level 9 Mist Finer...what? Talk about a dumb joke. XD


----------



## Ippy (Aug 26, 2006)

Final Ultima said:
			
		

> I was worried about Ky being toned down earlier, but it seems that he'll be getting some new moves. I wonder how useful they'll be.


One thing that I like about Ky's move list is that even though it's relatively short, all of his moves are useful, and aren't difficult to pull off.


			
				Final Ultima said:
			
		

> Potemkin's aerial Potemkin Buster is just...wow. Shame you can't combo from Potemkin Buster anymore, that was easily one of Potemkin's best combo setups. And poor Slayer, it seems that he's been nerfed significantly.


What have they done to the great Slayer???

*goes to check the link again*

He was sooooo much fun to play as, and was only below Sol and Jam in my eyes, in ease of use.


----------



## Trias (Aug 26, 2006)

Mist Finer is cheap maaan... *cries again* Nerf it, people.

 Btw, I've mastered all of Ky's moves with ease this far, but Ride the Lightning is still something that's hellishly hard. It's probably because I'm using keypad instead of a gamepad, but I still can't perform it for the most of the time. And, a new move of Ky seem to be another projectile... :/


----------



## Final Ultima (Aug 26, 2006)

While Mist Finer is a godly move, and always has been...Johnny is a far harder character to learn (by which I mean, able to do up to his bread and butter combos and what-not) than a lot of the others. So it takes some effort to utilise well.


----------



## Ippy (Aug 26, 2006)

Sacred Thunder said:
			
		

> Btw, I've mastered all of Ky's moves with ease this far, but *Ride the Lightning is still something that's hellishly hard*. It's probably because *I'm using keypad* instead of a gamepad, but I still can't perform it for the most of the time. And, a new move of Ky seem to be another projectile... :/


Are you kidding me?  It's waaaay easier for me to pull off moves with a keyboard than a gamepad.

If the Tension bar permitted it, I would spam up Tyrant Rave like it was my job.


----------



## Final Ultima (Aug 26, 2006)

I don't have problems with commands on either (except doing 6321463214 on a keyboard). XD


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Aug 27, 2006)

Wow a new installment already.

Stupid Capcom, the hell are you guys doing?


----------



## Itakuu (Aug 27, 2006)

i saw a preview of the game on you tube but quality was bad tho cause it was recored by camera. It doesnt look bad but not exeptional or maybe the footage was bogus.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Aug 27, 2006)

I can't help but have mixed feelings on this one.  They should've let slash marinate just a little while longer.  GGXX isn't a sports game.
Instead they should've updated their FoTNS game.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Aug 27, 2006)

Oh Happy Days...


----------



## MightyWhitey (Aug 28, 2006)

I dunno cant combo after corner potemkin busters makes me cry inside maybe il retire my pot =-(


----------



## Final Ultima (Aug 28, 2006)

Oh, just so you know...a lot of the info that was posted was later revealed to be false. Damn it, Raven and Judgment would've been awesome.



			
				Chamcham Trigger said:
			
		

> Instead they should've updated their FoTNS game.


I'd like that too, but consider just how unbalanced it turned out to be, it'll take them quite a while just to get the kinks out.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 28, 2006)

Aslong as Slayer sticks, I'm happy.

Slayer is just pure fuckin' class.


----------



## Final Ultima (Aug 28, 2006)

Several of Slayer's gatling combos are gone, and he can no longer chain Chi wo Suu Uchuu at all (no more Bite Loop, period), but on the plus side he seems to have a decent Force Break and now has a kind of forward Dandy Step with 214S.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 28, 2006)

Ah well, I only play versus mates, rather than really competitively, anyway. I just really enjoy Slayer's character and design as a whole. Stylish as fuck.


----------



## Final Ultima (Aug 28, 2006)

Ah, fair enough then. Well, he's still as classy as ever, so no worries there.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 28, 2006)

Wooh! I think it's nearing time to D. Step my mates to nigh-insanity again.

While playing jazz in the background.


----------



## Final Ultima (Aug 28, 2006)

Be sure to hit with a few Pilebunkers for me, eh?


----------



## MS81 (Aug 28, 2006)

has anyone seen this judgement in action? I'm talking about from accent core.


----------



## Final Ultima (Aug 28, 2006)

The news about Raven and Judgment being new characters in Accent Core turned out to be false. There's no real news on any new characters yet.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Aug 28, 2006)

I get a headache thanks to everybody's talk here XD I don't know any of the moves you guys talk about especially that 6321463214  thing wtf is a 6321463214


----------



## Final Ultima (Aug 28, 2006)

A lot of the Guilty Gear terminology is based on the Numpad. Look at the Numpad, and it'll start making sense.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Aug 28, 2006)

do you guys play an emualtor of GG? for me, only the PS2 will work...


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Aug 28, 2006)

Final Ultima said:
			
		

> Oh, just so you know...a lot of the info that was posted was later revealed to be false. Damn it, Raven and Judgment would've been awesome.
> 
> I'd like that too, but consider just how unbalanced it turned out to be, it'll take them quite a while just to get the kinks out.


Just more reason to tinker with the game.  If it was way too unbalanced, then actually put in some work, and rectify something that they really didn't put enough thought into, besides just making it fun.  

I seriously think slash needed more simmering time, and though there were things in there, that I didn't like, it was still a superior version imho, and the amount of time it's lasted is way too small.  I just started exploiting some new tricks with May and Bridget, and I don't want all of that effort to come to waste so soon :S.



			
				BladeofTheImmortal said:
			
		

> do you guys play an emualtor of GG? for me, only the PS2 will work...


I know there were copies released for the PC, but I dunno about any emulators, unless someone has a ps2 emulator and uses the iso or something.  I just play slash on my ps2 though


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Aug 28, 2006)

I play slash on my PC hence the PC game XD


----------



## MightyWhitey (Aug 29, 2006)

Chamcham Trigger said:
			
		

> I seriously think slash needed more simmering time, and though there were things in there, that I didn't like, it was still a superior version imho, and the amount of time it's lasted is way too small.  I just started exploiting some new tricks with May and Bridget, and I don't want all of that effort to come to waste so soon :S.


I totaly 100% agree i think atleast another year and a half would be ok i feel totaly depressed with all the tone downs


----------



## Final Ultima (Aug 29, 2006)

Chamcham Trigger said:
			
		

> Just more reason to tinker with the game. If it was way too unbalanced, then actually put in some work, and rectify something that they really didn't put enough thought into, besides just making it fun.


Aye, and I have no complaints about the idea of a Hokuto no Ken rehash considering I had such high hopes for it, being both a Hokuto no Ken fan and a fighting game fan. Just understand that even if they did do it, it'd probably take them ages to get it right purely because there's so much to fix.



			
				Chamcham Trigger said:
			
		

> I seriously think slash needed more simmering time, and though there were things in there, that I didn't like, it was still a superior version imho, and the amount of time it's lasted is way too small. I just started exploiting some new tricks with May and Bridget, and I don't want all of that effort to come to waste so soon :S.


I understand, but I don't get why so many people act as if it was only a couple of months since Slash, I mean, you have to consider that Slash was in this testing stage well over a year ago. Anyway, from the looks of things, this is the way Slash _should've_ been. It did strike me as a rather minimalist for a new installment.

Oh, and some screens, by the way.


----------



## Final Ultima (Aug 29, 2006)

Damn it, discussing the PC version just reminds me how much I wish the Fierce Gear client worked.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 29, 2006)

What's the 'Fierce Gear client'?


----------



## Ippy (Aug 29, 2006)

Final Ultima explained it to me a while back.  It was basically what's left of a project that some programmer either gave up on, or ran away with the funds.  It was supposed to allow PC Guilty Gear XX #Reload gamers to play online against each other.  But, since the project was abandoned, the only thing that it can really do currently is tweak all of the game's settings.

Basically, you can unlock the entire game, EX, SP, Gold, Kliff, and Justice.

I'm about to mow down I-no with Gold Sol right now....


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 29, 2006)

Online play would've been kick ass, although I dislike PC-fighting games. Last one I played was Battle-Arena Toshiden.

Earth-Worm Jim FTW!


----------



## Ippy (Aug 29, 2006)

It's been forever since I've played BAT.

Earthworm Jim, though, was gaming at it's finest.  Some of the most 2-d scroller fun I've ever had.


----------



## Final Ultima (Aug 29, 2006)

Immoral Flame said:
			
		

> Basically, you can unlock the entire game, EX, SP, Gold, Kliff, and Justice.


Which saved me quite some bother considering I had done it on the PS2 the old fashioned way.


----------



## MS81 (Aug 30, 2006)

do anyone know if and when Hokutono-ken will be out for PS2?


----------



## Ippy (Aug 30, 2006)

Final Ultima said:
			
		

> Which saved me quite some bother considering I had done it on the PS2 the old fashioned way.


I don't have that much pride.  I'm in it for the fun.

The old fashioned way would have taken forever......


----------



## Final Ultima (Aug 30, 2006)

mangekyousharigan81 said:
			
		

> do anyone know if and when Hokutono-ken will be out for PS2?


Such a thing has not yet been announced.



			
				Immoral Flame said:
			
		

> I don't have that much pride.  I'm in it for the fun.
> 
> The old fashioned way would have taken forever......


Mission Mode ends lives. Seriously.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 30, 2006)

It does.

Fucking Mission Mode.


----------



## Final Ultima (Aug 30, 2006)

I've still only got 98 of them done on the PS2 version.
Did all 100 on the PC version though, and not through Fierce Gear either.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 30, 2006)

I have the hardest fucking time with the Johnny and Venom missions, I don't know how to fucking control them at all.

Sol, Chipp and Slayer I can work with, though.


----------



## Final Ultima (Aug 30, 2006)

Venom, Eddie and Johnny are the three hardest characters to learn well. Fact.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 30, 2006)

I'm decent with Eddie, actually. His moves take some getting used to, but there are some real nice combos to be done.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Aug 30, 2006)

Don't feel bad, I suck with all characters =D


----------



## Final Ultima (Aug 30, 2006)

Minami Ryusuke said:
			
		

> I'm decent with Eddie, actually. His moves take some getting used to, but there are some real nice combos to be done.



How Eddie should be played. XD


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 30, 2006)

...holy shit.

That's fucking ace. XD


----------



## Final Ultima (Aug 30, 2006)

That's Ogawa for you. Sick Eddie player.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 30, 2006)

I also saw a vid of a Zappa player getting a 295 on the combo meter.


----------



## Final Ultima (Aug 30, 2006)

Ah yeah, Zappa's infinite. Watch out for that dog. XD


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 30, 2006)

And Slayer's fade-bite, just a bit too broken. XD

It's really impressive to see good Zappa players, though. He's far too random for my liking.


----------



## Final Ultima (Aug 30, 2006)

Well, the Bite Loop was nerfed in Slash and removed for Accent Core.

Damnit, I liked that loop. XD


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 30, 2006)

Damn it, I've forgotten how to do Slayer's moves. >.<

Playing #Reload for the first time in months, how do you fade and bite again?


----------



## Final Ultima (Aug 30, 2006)

When close, 63214HS, 66, 63214HS, 66, 63214HS...and so on.

(Again, familiarise yourself with Numpad notation if you haven't already.)


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 30, 2006)

Ah, right, right.

I was wondering why I couldn't fade, only to discover I was playing with an EX character. =p


----------



## Final Ultima (Aug 30, 2006)

Why did you pick him in EX in the first place if you were trying the Bite Loop anyway? XD


----------



## RockLee (Aug 30, 2006)

I was watching Guilty videos...

Jesus, I play so _slow_. And I don't use airal at _all_. D: I mean, in comparison to those guys.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 30, 2006)

Final Ultima said:
			
		

> Why did you pick him in EX in the first place if you were trying the Bite Loop anyway? XD


Ignorance. XD

I forgot how EX characters are completely different.

Though I do prefer Chipp EX over the original.


----------



## Final Ultima (Aug 30, 2006)

RockLee said:
			
		

> I was watching Guilty videos...
> 
> Jesus, I play so _slow_. And I don't use airal at _all_. D: I mean, in comparison to those guys.


The pace depends a lot on the characters, but yes, on the whole high-level play is at a far greater pace.

Not using anything aerial though? That's just foolishness.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 30, 2006)

With Zappa, is there anyway to get rid of his spirits, or is an over-drive the only way?


----------



## Final Ultima (Aug 30, 2006)

In #Reload or Slash? Only ways to de-summon are to get hit or use his overdrive.
In Accent Core? He apparently has a de-summoning special that gives him an extra spirit.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 30, 2006)

I've done a bit of experimenting with Zappa today, and he's still not really my thing, although that thunder-spirit is quite a heavy hitter.


----------



## Final Ultima (Aug 30, 2006)

Raou? Yeah, he's a beast.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 30, 2006)

Pity he only stays around for 16 odd seconds at max, but then again, if it was longer he'd be broken.


----------



## Final Ultima (Aug 30, 2006)

I'm about to upload a very shitty video of my very shitty combos on the PC version of GGXX#R.

I apologise in advance for the incredibly sluggish frame rate, I turned down the settings in hopes that it'd stop me from lagging so much as I attempted the combos. It didn't help much at all, really.

Apparently you need a top of the line computer to use Fraps properly, and my PC is anything but that.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 30, 2006)

I know what you feel like. XD


----------



## Final Ultima (Aug 30, 2006)

*Link Removed*

Notes: Sorry for the lack of sound, keeping it on crashed my PC whenever I tried playing the videos. What a pain.

And in regards to the combos themselves, on a couple of occasions, I used Ky being dizzied as an opportunity to finish the combo without recovery, rest assured that they can be done otherwise, it was just convenient after trying over and over again to do a combo because the frame rate destroyed my timing.

All in all, I was just trying out old combos I liked doing, as opposed to the more difficult ones that deliver optimum damage. God knows I couldn't do the Gun Flame FRC, Bandit Bringer loop or the Dust Loop with that accursed frame rate.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 30, 2006)

Insane moves and combo's are the best when using the High Roller/Buttonmasher style. XD


----------



## Final Ultima (Aug 30, 2006)

Anyway, if you can tolerate watching it, tell me what you think. XD


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 31, 2006)

Those were some nice combo's, although the frame-rate made it look really, really odd. Then again, I hate Ky and Sol is bad ass, so it's all good. XD

Hmm.. This Dust-Fire Fist loop with Potempkin is fun stuff. 

Does anyone know any decent guides for I-No? Can't play with her for shit.


----------



## Final Ultima (Aug 31, 2006)

Check  for all your character strategy needs.


----------



## MightyWhitey (Sep 1, 2006)

you can actualy mash out of stagger between those 6hs to bandit bringers though the combos themselves wernt to great but i guess you avoided dustloops because it was hard to time with that intense lag lol the tech grab looked awesome in that slow motion.


----------



## Final Ultima (Sep 1, 2006)

Yeah, it's possible to mash out, but a lots of combos don't take stagger recovery into account anyway, and I wasn't exactly doing the most practical setups in the world. As I said, it was just a mess-about with shitty lag. But the fact that I can do crap like FRCs within a combo, and hell, any actual combos whatsoever in the vid has to testify to the fact that I can at least do it right under normal circumstances, eh? XD

But yeah, wish I could've done the Dust Loop or something a bit more flashy. I still have trouble doing the Dust Loop as it is, for that matter. Consistency is an issue...as I usually have to attempt it quite a lot of times before I get it right. Oh well, I should start getting my head around the Sidewinder Loop anyway.

Oh well, let's get back to the topic at hand. Any more thoughts on the changes made in Accent Core?


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 1, 2006)

Final Ultima said:
			
		

> Check  for all your character strategy needs.


Heh, I'll just continue to pass on I-No and stick to Slayer, Sol and Chipp. XD


----------



## MightyWhitey (Sep 1, 2006)

I dont much like the changes in accent core they took away my precious gravedigger loops! and exe beast loops and you cant otg phantom soul off of a grab? =-( and my poor potemkin lost 65% + dmg corner buster combos =-(

You really dont even need to learn sidewinder combos because the dmg scales so much after sidewinder you might aswell just do basic air combos although after wild throw sj s, j hs, sw, bb, j s, jc, j s, short vv. is pretty damaging but landing the bandit bringer is the hard part.


----------



## MS81 (Sep 1, 2006)

do they have any new vids on accent core? I mean clean vids.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 1, 2006)

I cant really be bothered by this game, belgian arcades are non existant


----------



## Final Ultima (Sep 1, 2006)

MightyWhitey said:
			
		

> You really dont even need to learn sidewinder combos because the dmg scales so much after sidewinder you might aswell just do basic air combos although after wild throw sj s, j hs, sw, bb, j s, jc, j s, short vv. is pretty damaging but landing the bandit bringer is the hard part.


True, true. Nothing works better for pure damage than a good old Gun Flame FRC, Bandit Bringer chain setup, really. However, the Sidewinder still gives Sol a lot more to work with, option wise. And hey, it's getting stronger in Accent Core, which makes it a bit more worthwhile despite the prorating.


----------



## Ippy (Sep 1, 2006)

Final Ultima said:
			
		

> *Link Removed*
> 
> Notes: Sorry for the lack of sound, keeping it on crashed my PC whenever I tried playing the videos. What a pain.
> 
> ...


You would probably destroy me if we played online, but it would be fun.......

*Link Removed*  I'll upload a Testament one next.

*edit* make that either Testament, Jam, Venom, Millia, or Eddie....


----------



## Final Ultima (Sep 1, 2006)

That was cute. XD

And I think I've accidentally started a trend of crappy frame rate recordings for sub-par combos.


----------



## Ippy (Sep 1, 2006)

Final Ultima said:
			
		

> And I think I've accidentally started a trend of crappy frame rate recordings for sub-par combos.


Sub-par you say? 

Just you wait until I upload this Jam vid.....


----------



## Trias (Sep 1, 2006)

Immoral Flame said:
			
		

> You would probably destroy me if we played online, but it would be fun.......
> 
> *Link Removed*  I'll upload a Testament one next.
> 
> *edit* make that either Testament, Jam, Venom, Millia, or Eddie....



 Wtf, grr! I hate aerial volcanic viper! 

 One of the moves I should work on is that, while the other character is falling to the ground after being hit by some aerial combos, hitting them just before touching ground like that, therefore gaining another chance to start another chain of combos.

 And, don't make a Millia one!! *hates Millia* Testament is good, both story-wise, and game-wise.


----------



## Ippy (Sep 1, 2006)

*Link Removed*

One of my favorite(newer, for me) combos, that's really only possible with either Gold or Shadow Jam.  Otherwise that combo would be significantly shorter.....


----------



## Trias (Sep 1, 2006)

Three aerial Jam-kick... Uh.... Painful...


----------



## Ippy (Sep 1, 2006)

*Link Removed*

Testament is a bitch to play against sometimes.....unless you're the one doing the pwning......


----------



## MightyWhitey (Sep 1, 2006)

WOW!!!!!!!!!!
like omgz immoral flame you must be likes the best player ever you should go to sbo and show them how its done.


----------



## Final Ultima (Sep 2, 2006)

Leave him be, MightyWhitey, leave him be. XD


----------



## Ippy (Sep 2, 2006)

MightyWhitey said:
			
		

> WOW!!!!!!!!!!
> like omgz immoral flame you must be likes the best player ever you should go to sbo and show them how its done.


*sniff sniff*  I smell sarcasm....  I added all of that extra stuff to my vids cuz it was fun, not to stroke my ego.

I'm not a pro, nor do I claim to be.  Ultima's trying to teach me everything he knows.  I still suck compared to him though...


----------



## Final Ultima (Sep 2, 2006)

Oh yeah, that reminds me, one of my friends finally learned that Roman Cancels are useful when I taught him how to FRC Ky's Stun Edge Charge Attack. He does it all the time now. XD

And Immoral Flame, I'm not teaching you everything I know, just everything you should already know. Big difference. XD


----------



## Ippy (Sep 2, 2006)

Final Ultima said:
			
		

> And Immoral Flame, I'm not teaching you everything I know, just everything you should already know. Big difference. XD


   

I'm not all into the pro fighting game scene like you guys are.  I never even bothered to look at the instruction manual.....


----------



## Violence Fight (Sep 2, 2006)

Minami Ryusuke said:
			
		

> Ignorance. XD
> 
> I forgot how EX characters are completely different.
> 
> Though I do prefer Chipp EX over the original.




EX chip is the truth.

Using his Alpha/Beta blade/Flip kick link is nice. and Roman Cancelling out of the flip kick you can catch them on the bounce back with an aerial S, then 2 HS, 22 HS telport, to any aerial combo or to his shuriken super. They can fall cancel it if your not precise though, its a risk with a few characters. But its pretty effective for a few tries.

Also I love doing the flip kick higher in the air, like off a dust combo, in to beta blade, alpha blade, kick, they hit the ground and rebound right back up to an incredible height.

Ex chipp is better than Reg IMO. hes a combo freak, even more so that his normal counterpart.


----------



## Tone (Sep 2, 2006)

Bridget's defense lower than Chipp?!!

WHY?

I am saddened by this


----------



## Final Ultima (Sep 2, 2006)

It may be fixed after the beta, who knows?


----------



## MightyWhitey (Sep 2, 2006)

I want a potemkin dp! and have him yell it out like potemkin busta


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 2, 2006)

I fucking hate Potemkin. He's the only character I really have problems with when using Slayer. >.<


----------



## Darklyre (Sep 2, 2006)

Well, Potemkin IS the anti-Slayer. Pretty much anything Slayer does gets either absorbed by Hammerfall or grabbed by Potemkin Buster.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 2, 2006)

Still doesn't lessen my hate towards him.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Sep 3, 2006)

^Minami...here's the secret to beating a hard matchup.

BELIEVE!!!

Lol, I swear it works. just block out the idea that you are countermatched, because fear is the worst thing to have during a fighting game. You tend to miss your combos and fail to react properly. So basicly...eye of the tiger.

This does not apply while playing ST however, hahahaha. If someone counter pick you if you play Vega and pick E.Honda...my god, please pick a new character ie a character with a fireball cause E.Honda losese to fireballs.


----------



## MightyWhitey (Sep 3, 2006)

ehh the secret to beating potemkin in this matchup is to simply unplug the other guys controller work every time .


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Sep 3, 2006)

^Hahahahhaa, that's only if we play you Mighty, your Pot is too beastly.


----------



## Final Ultima (Sep 3, 2006)

Hammerfall FRC, Heat Extend and Potemkin Busters hurt my So(u)l. Except when I'm playing as Potemkin, of course, in which case it's just fun.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 3, 2006)

Gold Sol is always a blast.


----------



## Darklyre (Sep 3, 2006)

Gold Faust is awesome. Keep repeating his Super What's Next Overdrive as fast as you can. INFINITE METEORS! Unless they hit you in the beginning of the chain, or they have a character with infinite tension, you win.


----------



## MightyWhitey (Sep 3, 2006)

its all about gold baiken!!!!!!! i still havent even figured out what little special things gold baiken has shes just baiken with beefed up stats


----------



## Final Ultima (Sep 3, 2006)

Gold EX Sol is brokesauce. Overdrive loops for the win.


----------



## Ippy (Sep 3, 2006)

Final Ultima said:
			
		

> Gold EX Sol is brokesauce. Overdrive loops for the win.


Gold....EX....Sol?

I think I need to change my underwear......

But I never even gave it a shot, since I don't think that my keyboard will allow me to hold down more than two keys at a time.


----------



## MightyWhitey (May 1, 2007)

Bizzump 1 month b4 the madness


----------



## Final Ultima (May 1, 2007)

Ah, good idea.

About a month ago, I got my hands on the Guilty Gear /\Core Break Encyclopedia too. Good stuff.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 1, 2007)

How are the tiers now in AC?

Last time I saw a match video was on my friend's laptop where he showed me Testaments loop. Ugh, I still can't seem to get into this game I'm so not feelin it. It's not like a lack competetion either most of my friends play it at a decent level and I can never seem to enjoy it. Hell, I'm starting to enjoy playing MvC2 nowadays and I can't even grasp this.


----------



## Final Ultima (May 1, 2007)

Here's the newest tier list, according to Ogawa and Rocket (Arisaka), as written in the latest Tougeki Damashii.

S: Eddie, Baiken, Testament
S-: Jam, Sol, Potemkin, Slayer, May
A: Millia, Faust, Axl, Venom, Dizzy, A.B.A, Order-Sol
B: Ky, Chipp, Johnny, Anji, I-no, Zappa, Bridget, Robo-Ky

Eddie rules offense, Baiken rules defense, and Testament rules spacing.

Funny how much has changed from the last tier list, but I dunno, this may be a district thing.


----------



## MightyWhitey (May 2, 2007)

This is all just based off of their opinion though.


----------



## MS81 (May 2, 2007)

I can't this version I just bought slash like last fall.

when it comes out someone tell me the diff btween AC and Slash.

PM me


----------



## Ippy (May 2, 2007)

Final Ultima said:


> Here's the newest tier list, according to Ogawa and Rocket (Arisaka), as written in the latest Tougeki Tamashii.
> 
> S: Eddie, Baiken, Testament
> S-: Jam, Sol, Potemkin, Slayer, May
> ...


What was the last tier list like?


----------



## Omega id (May 2, 2007)

Good to know the tier list. It's funny how back then I was a big time Baiken player, as soon as Slash comes in I retire Baiken for Slayer & Jam, now looking at her being S-Rank I might get into Baiken again... lol

I don't know what it is about me and fighting games but I am always attracted to mid-tier characters. Anyway I can't wait to play Jam in this. I got tired of seeing Slayer in AC even though his new combo's look nasty. I might just stick to Jam in AC (and maybe get back on Baiken). I donno what Baiken does in AC though, all the match vids I see no one plays her.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (May 2, 2007)

*MAY IS -S RANK????????*
omg omg omg.  Finally.  I've been representing May for how long, and finally it seems that I can now have more incentive.  I'm getting this game the day it comes out after hearing this news 

The fact that Jam is up there is just Icing on the cake


----------



## Kami-Sama (May 2, 2007)

is it coming out for PC.  ???????????


----------



## Final Ultima (May 2, 2007)

Haterade said:
			
		

> What was the last tier list like?






			
				MightyWhitey said:
			
		

> This is all just based off of their opinion though.


True, but who better to give their opinions than two of the best players out there? Plus, they've always made very logical tier lists in the past.



			
				Omega id said:
			
		

> Good to know the tier list. It's funny how back then I was a big time Baiken player, as soon as Slash comes in I retire Baiken for Slayer & Jam, now looking at her being S-Rank I might get into Baiken again... lol


Baiken's never been a bad character anyway, in fact she always tends to have stupid stuff that goes unchecked each iteration.



			
				Chamcham Trigger said:
			
		

> *MAY IS -S RANK????????*
> omg omg omg. Finally. I've been representing May for how long, and finally it seems that I can now have more incentive. I'm getting this game the day it cones out after hearing this news
> 
> The fact that Jam is up there is just Icing on the cake


The reasons being that Iruka-san now creates a vaccum effect, dragging the opponent in, so you can go a while without needing to FRC Iruka-san, which was practically a necessity in every previous iteration. Also, Force Break Iruka-san lets May land immediately, making it a lot safer than her old Iruka-san FRC.



			
				Kami-Sama said:
			
		

> is it coming out for PC.  ???????????


Not likely.


----------



## Aruarian (May 2, 2007)

Slayer <3333333333333333333333333333333


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (May 2, 2007)

Final Ultima said:


> The reasons being that Iruka-san now creates a vaccum effect, dragging the opponent in, so you can go a while without needing to FRC Iruka-san, which was practically a necessity in every previous iteration. Also, Force Break Iruka-san lets May land immediately, making it a lot safer than her old Iruka-san FRC.


The force break aspect you mentioned seems to definitely add a new dimension to the move, and the vacuum effect will definitely help since a constant problem with her FRC combos involves the person being knocked too far back sometimes even when the trip is used before Iruka san in certain combos (especially when they're not in the corner).  I guess I'll have to use it first hand, but right now it still seems that using an FRC is a good option when compared to the force break though since you get the air dash option if you use the command right and/or the added HS in the air before continuing a longer combo....though I guess I don't fully understand the force break concept so I should wait to use it first and see which works better first hand or something....I guess 
I just hope it's easier to hit Ky and Robo Ky with a trip (either down HS or down Dust) into Iruka san since it's next to impossible to land an Iruka san after a trip on them in slash and down.  It seriously throws off my game.

Also why is Ky so low after he was rated rather high in Slash?...or at least when slash first came out.  After that, I didn't really follow the tier list for it.


----------



## Ippy (May 2, 2007)

Sankyuuu....

*tries to figure out the chart*


----------



## Omega id (May 2, 2007)

Well there are different region tier list to consider (Japan has two different tier lists if I remember correctly).

But anyways, that aint stopping people from playing Ky. I think he is still the same as he was in Slash, the problem is the other characters got better.


----------



## Final Ultima (May 2, 2007)

Chamcham Trigger said:
			
		

> The force break aspect you mentioned seems to definitely add a new dimension to the move, and the vacuum effect will definitely help since a constant problem with her FRC combos involves the person being knocked too far back sometimes even when the trip is used before Iruka san in certain combos (especially when they're not in the corner). I guess I'll have to use it first hand, but right now it still seems that using an FRC is a good option when compared to the force break though since you get the air dash option if you use the command right and/or the added HS in the air before continuing a longer combo....though I guess I don't fully understand the force break concept so I should wait to use it first and see which works better first hand or something....I guess
> I just hope it's easier to hit Ky and Robo Ky with a trip (either down HS or down Dust) into Iruka san since it's next to impossible to land an Iruka san after a trip on them in slash and down. It seriously throws off my game.


Well, I don't really know much about May anyway (although I can try to translate a few simple combos from the /\Core mook, if you want), I've only ever played one (maybe two) good May players, and only on one occasion at that. One such May player was a guy called Smraedis who I had a casual match with at Super VS Battle after the tournament, and god was his May frustrating to fight.

In fact, I think this Smraedis tribute video illustrates it well:-
PIU Freestyler



			
				Omega id said:
			
		

> But anyways, that aint stopping people from playing Ky. I think he is still the same as he was in Slash, the problem is the other characters got better.


Ky's normal Stun Edges no longer increase Guard Meter in /\Core, so Ky's pressure game from Slash is shot. Also, he's got a new 6HS, that while very good for upping the Guard Meter, is not a meaty on wakeup like his old 6HS was.

However, he now has Rising Javelin, an extension to Vapor Thrust that knocks down and can be FRC'd. Not to mention that he's also got lots of new Force Breaks which are all very shiny. So he's got stuff to compensate.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (May 3, 2007)

Omega id said:


> Well there are different region tier list to consider (Japan has two different tier lists if I remember correctly).
> 
> But anyways, that aint stopping people from playing Ky. I think he is still the same as he was in Slash, the problem is the other characters got better.


Ah I see.  And maybe things will change up since it's still fairly new...not super new, but not a year old yet.  I don't know, I don't use Ky, but for some reason I always root (route?...woot?) to see him as a high tier.  Probably to help get one of my friends back in the game since I only got good after he taught me the importance of many aspects of the game, and I'd still be getting my ass kicked with Chip instead of switching to May if it weren't for him.  

I see you play as Jam as well.  My Jam has been on a big slump recently since I've been having a problem getting some combos off with her in slash as opposed to reload


Final Ultima said:


> Well, I don't really know much about May anyway (although I can try to translate a few simple combos from the /\Core mook, if you want), I've only ever played one (maybe two) good May players, and only on one occasion at that. One such May player was a guy called Smraedis who I had a casual match with at Super VS Battle after the tournament, and god was his May frustrating to fight.
> 
> In fact, I think this Smraedis tribute video illustrates it well:-
> And so, I leave you all with this for the night.



I love using the combo at 1:44 in that video, it's rather easy to pull off due to the fact that she has the easiest frc in the game and it still takes out crazy damage.  I just wish they kept her counter dizzying combo from XX and reload (6P,HS,6P).  Now it has to be done like 3 times to work.

But that guy's advice is right, though spamming 3K isn't always a good idea since you want to surprise people and while it has a really fast start up the recovery is horrible.  It's a great psychological start up though since you can start with either a 3K, or a vertical Iruka san...actually sometimes a horizontal one works on really aggressive people too.  And whales pwn hard.


----------



## Aruarian (May 3, 2007)

...That guy sure does love his 3k.

Also, anyone know if Slayer is remarkably different to play in ^Core when compared to #Reload?


----------



## MightyWhitey (May 3, 2007)

May is so anoyying to play against shes so random =-/


----------



## Aruarian (May 3, 2007)

You must hate Zappa then.


----------



## Omega id (May 3, 2007)

@Chamcham Trigger

Yeah I just ended up liking Jam for her mix-up game. I love throwing out a random charged qcf+K 

Only thing I don't like about Jam is how she her qcf+S dash in options. They should give her something that prevents her from getting bustered lol. I have a problem beating my friend's Potemkin with Jam sometimes, gotta be uber careful. But that's Potemkin, he doesn't need speed he does enough damage.

I hear in AC he can't combo off of a Potemkin Buster on the wall anymore unless you FRC it... is this true? I donno anything about him except he can buster in the air now.


----------



## MightyWhitey (May 3, 2007)

I would if zappa could do bullshit damage off of random crap zappa's damage is generally low/mediocre


----------



## Omega id (May 3, 2007)

Best thing about Zappa are his Ghosts imo. Doing basic combo's off of Ghost = Top Tier to me 

It's fairly easy to bring out his best spirit too (forgot his name). Which is retarded when it comes to damage and range.


----------



## Aruarian (May 3, 2007)

In general, I'd agree with you. But when he gets that blasted Lightning possesion out, it's somewhat of a different ballgame. Never got too deep into Zappa, though.


----------



## MightyWhitey (May 3, 2007)

ya raoh his lighnting summon is really good but thats not usualy out anyways best thing for zappa to have out is the dog in the corner and its game over


----------



## Omega id (May 3, 2007)

Hese pretty easy for me to use and since he has multiple game play options every time a new ghost comes out he's pretty fun to use. His blood sword does damage and on top of that feed's you more orb's, qcf+P give's you three of um, Ghost's curse your opponent when lunged forcing them to eat random attacks (they gotta wait for an opening).

Hese a pretty meaty character even though he's not as agile as other characters. Also, hese the only character with an Infinite combo confirmed, I forgot how it goes though but the GGXX battle system is supposed to be infinite proof


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (May 3, 2007)

Shalashaska said:


> ...That guy sure does love his 3k.
> 
> Also, anyone know if Slayer is remarkably different to play in ^Core when compared to #Reload?


I'm not sure how he is in ^ core since I haven't gotten to play it yet (it's not even in the arcade near me which is odd), but in slash his command grab trap was all but useless, or at least extremely hard to do, so I figure that it'll be just as hard to do in ^ core making him a bit different from reload I guess.  


MightyWhitey said:


> May is so anoyying to play against shes so random =-/


Well that's a lot of characters in this game though.  It's just a bit more annoying with May since one doesn't come across a player using her as much as a Sol player or something, so it's a bit hard to get used to the moves.  


Omega id said:


> @Chamcham Trigger
> 
> Yeah I just ended up liking Jam for her mix-up game. I love throwing out a random charged qcf+K
> 
> ...



Yikes my biggest problem was playing my friend's Potemkin with Jam as well.  We'd have some really big battles, but if my memory serves me right, he's out beaten my Jam in those match ups.  

Your gripe with her qcf+S is the same gripe I share as well.  Her HS variation doesn't really giver her much in terms of invincibility frames when she's crossing over, so she's usually hit right out of it not to mention how I still haven't found a use for FRCing the move.  Her punch version has good invincibility, but the range sometimes is a bit annoying and I'll sometimes end up in front of the character open for a hit since it's so hard to know when to press punch before a character hits you out of the dash.  Her kick version is always a nice surprise though.  I have a big problem charging up her kicks though.  I know of her "slashes" into down slash then down dust and charge kick combo to get one in, but it's the getting in part that is rather difficult to do for me.  

As for the Potemkin buster issue, I guess Final Ultima would know more about that one.  I know in slash it's rather hard to get a Potemkin buster out after his 6K.


----------



## Omega id (May 3, 2007)

Chamcham Trigger said:
			
		

> not to mention how I still haven't found a use for FRCing the move.



You too? It's pointless to FRC that move because people will try to attack you during that move anyway. Potemkin can still buster you if you FRC in front of him as well. They need to give her better FRC options. So far I know she can only FRC her normal grab and the HS version of that dash move. Even then you can't FRC it if she goes behind the opponent.

They need to fix her up in the Roman Cancel department. I donno if her defense is the same in AC but she shouldn't be taking the same damage that Chipp does. Cause right now thats what she basically is, a more damaging Chipp IMO.


----------



## MightyWhitey (May 3, 2007)

Chamcham Trigger said:


> Well that's a lot of characters in this game though.  It's just a bit more annoying with May since one doesn't come across a player using her as much as a Sol player or something, so it's a bit hard to get used to the moves.



The may to sol ratio out here in socal is definatly in favor of may infact I think may is one of the most used characters in socal, actualy she is the most used character out here  .


----------



## Aruarian (May 3, 2007)

More damaging Chipp with less speed?


----------



## Omega id (May 3, 2007)

Chipp's speed is good for nothing. Also, Potemkin prove's you don't need all that mobility to own someone


----------



## Aruarian (May 3, 2007)

I've seen a few Chipp players that'd dissagree with you. 

And I heard Potemkin no longer is the Anti-Slayer he used to be.


----------



## Homura (May 3, 2007)

Why can't they just release a Guilty Gear X3 already. >.>


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (May 3, 2007)

Omega id said:


> You too? It's pointless to FRC that move because people will try to attack you during that move anyway. Potemkin can still buster you if you FRC in front of him as well. They need to give her better FRC options. So far I know she can only FRC her normal grab and the HS version of that dash move. Even then you can't FRC it if she goes behind the opponent.
> 
> They need to fix her up in the Roman Cancel department. I donno if her defense is the same in AC but she shouldn't be taking the same damage that Chipp does. Cause right now thats what she basically is, a more damaging Chipp IMO.


Well I'm glad I know now that there's most likely no real purpose for FRCing that move.  It would've had a good use if you could at least do it after crossing to the other side though.  Her FRC from a grab is still really useful though, but now that they have tech throwing coming up, I don't know if it'll be as useful anymore.  

As for a more damaging Chipp, I'm not sure.  I mean I know what you mean by the reference, it's just that Chipp does a whole lot of damage with some of his better RC combos as well, so it might be that she's a Chipp with a different move set or something 


MightyWhitey said:


> The may to sol ratio out here in socal is definatly in favor of may infact I think may is one of the most used characters in socal, actualy she is the most used character out here  .


Yikes it was so different where I used to live.  All I saw were Sol and Eddy players.  Sol players were usually played by people who just got into the game but wanted to act like they knew a lot, and Eddy players by people who heard he was top tier in XX so wanted to be as cheap as possible despite him being toned down a bit.  Though I'm not speaking for all Sol and Eddy players of course, just a lot of the ones that were around me when I used to live in NY.  May players were pretty much nonexistent so I thought that was the case for everywhere but I stand corrected.


Shalashaska said:


> More damaging Chipp with less speed?


Well it's just a rough comparison, not fully literal, but Jam's speed is something not to be scoffed at when you consider how fast her specials are and how well she can cover ground with them.


----------



## Aruarian (May 3, 2007)

Around here Guilty Gear players are non-existant by standard. So I'm the only person I know that rolls Slayer. XD


----------



## Omega id (May 3, 2007)

lol I know how you feels Shalashaska 

Slayer is nasty though, I was playing him at the start of Slash, too much damage barely any effort 

I don't mean to go off-topic, but has anyone checked out this game?
another topic

I'm itchin' to get a response from Ultima =/


----------



## Aruarian (May 3, 2007)

As a PAL-player I have yet to get my grubby paws on Slash. And with the PS3 here, I doubt I'll ever get to see Accent Core.

I've loved Slayer till death since I started playing GG more seriously. I used to roll an EX Chipp (triple Alpha Blade FTW XD), but Slayer just interested me with his various moves. I've always been a fan of close-ranger fighters, too. I mean, I roll a Capt. Falcon in SSBM and a Garuda in SF: EX+Alpha.


----------



## Final Ultima (May 3, 2007)

Shalashaska said:
			
		

> ...That guy sure does love his 3k.
> 
> Also, anyone know if Slayer is remarkably different to play in ^Core when compared to #Reload?


Quite so. While he obviously hasn't had the semi-infinite Bite Loop since #Reload, in /\Core he's got even more links than he had before, a forward D-Step (crossup Pilebunkers...*no!*), a Force Break Pilebunker (again, I fear for my health...especially in conjunction with the forward D-Step), a very mean new air combo (thanks to that new j.2K of his), and a Force Break that sets up said air combo or a simple combo into Pilebunker very easily (Big Bang Upper).



			
				Omega id said:
			
		

> I hear in AC he can't combo off of a Potemkin Buster on the wall anymore unless you FRC it... is this true? I donno anything about him except he can buster in the air now.


Correct.

Although, one thing that should be noted is that according to the /\Core mook, unlike the ground version, Aerial Potemkin Buster is considered a damageless attack that upon connecting, combos into a command throw. Meaning? If the opponent uses Faultless Defense in the air, it can be blocked. However, that's not a problem for the most part, as Potemkin players with any sense would probably just combo into it anyway.



			
				Omega id said:
			
		

> Chipp's speed is good for nothing. Also, Potemkin prove's you don't need all that mobility to own someone


True, but Chipp's FDC j.HS is the bane of my existence.


----------



## Aruarian (May 3, 2007)

So Slayer's been hitting the gym, eh? Good to hear. Might just have to get a JAP PS2 for Accent Core and pwn my friends. XD

More mix-ups for the King of Undead = Happy Shala.


----------



## Final Ultima (May 3, 2007)

While this is a pretty old video, I think it helps to illustrate how each of the characters play in /\Core.

New Headquaters


----------



## Aruarian (May 3, 2007)

So far it looks more fast-paced, or at least Sol seems to be that way.
-continues watching the vid-

Seems Eddie hasn't been nerfed that much, still an over-powered son of a bitch.


----------



## Final Ultima (May 3, 2007)

Well, Eddie got severely nerfed in Slash, but all of a sudden he's back on top in /\Core.


----------



## Aruarian (May 3, 2007)

Ah well, fuck that. I've never liked playing with Eddie in the first place.

Also, according to that site you posted earlier Anji is way low-tier, is that true?


----------



## Final Ultima (May 3, 2007)

So it would appear. Although, kinda like Zappa, he's never really been fantastic anyway (although he wasn't too bad in Slash, I think).


----------



## crabman (May 3, 2007)

WTF did they do to Jam and Baiken's voice???

Baiken sounds like she swallowed a tank of helium or something. 

And Jam is just annoying...


----------



## Aruarian (May 3, 2007)

Final Ultima said:


> So it would appear. Although, kinda like Zappa, he's never really been all that great anyway.



True, but I never imagined he was _that_ low. He has some decent moves still, and is mighty stylish to boot. But I guess it really depends on the players. Tiers don't mean shit when you're getting your arse handed down to you badly. 'cept if it's by Eddie, Holy-Order Sol or Justice, because they're just cheap.


----------



## Final Ultima (May 3, 2007)

Order-Sol has never been cheap, outside of Boss Order-Sol.

He was very low on the tier list in Slash, and is only now competent in /\Core, but not to the extent of being broken.

However, one of the beautiful things about Guilty Gear is that considering the massive diversity between characters, the game is still _very_ balanced.


----------



## Aruarian (May 3, 2007)

I know, Guilty Gear is one of my favourite fighting games series. Used to be a major SC fanboy after Soul Blade, but SC III was a major let-down. And I've never been too big a fan of Tekken. SF is cool, but hard to find. So GG remained. XD

My GG fighting went from Chipp in GG X to Slayer in GG XX, and have been stuck to the vamp ever since.


----------



## Final Ultima (May 3, 2007)

I should note though, if you ever intend on playing the game on even a remotely serious level, you _must_ get a Japanese or modded PS2.

And while you may be quite content with just casual play, let me tell you now, Guilty Gear becomes so much more intense and exciting a game the better you get at it.


----------



## Aruarian (May 3, 2007)

It's that way with most games, but seeing as I am flat-broke and out of a job currently, importing games and consoles is a bit out of my budget, especially considering that the Summer holidays are coming up.

Problem is, I got no mates who are willing to put in some work in the game. And playing versus the CPU is no way of getting some skills.


----------



## Final Ultima (May 3, 2007)

That's fair enough. I mean, I know what that's like, I have to travel for decent competition myself.


----------



## Aruarian (May 3, 2007)

IT's the occupational hazard of liking abstract games that usually only appeal to hardcore or open-minded folk. Same goes for Armored Core and such.


----------



## Omega id (May 3, 2007)

Eh? What the hell are we talking about now? <.<

*yawn* ...

Damnit...


----------



## MS81 (May 3, 2007)

did anyone play it yet?

how does it play, is it better than Slash? PM me.


----------



## Final Ultima (May 3, 2007)

Omega id said:
			
		

> Eh? What the hell are we talking about now? <.<
> 
> *yawn* ...
> 
> Damnit...


Avaliability and competition, but it doesn't matter anyway. Feel free to talk about whatever you want...as long as it pertains to Guilty Gear.



			
				MS81 said:
			
		

> did anyone play it yet?
> 
> how does it play, is it better than Slash? PM me.


Well, it's not out on console until May 31st, so I don't think many people outside of Japanese arcades will have had any opportunity to play it whatsoever.


----------



## MS81 (May 3, 2007)

Final Ultima said:


> Well, it's not out on console until May 31st, so I don't think many people outside of Japanese arcades will have had any opportunity to play it whatsoever.



the arcade in china town should have it.


----------



## Final Ultima (May 3, 2007)

Well yes, there are a fair few places lucky enough to have the arcade version.


----------



## Omega id (May 3, 2007)

Anything I want huh? Hey Ultima... you play Doujin Fighters? 

j/k

Um... has anyone seen Testament's new loop?


----------



## Aruarian (May 3, 2007)

Arcades are pretty much non-existant in Holland.


----------



## Final Ultima (May 3, 2007)

Omega id said:
			
		

> Anything I want huh? Hey Ultima... you play Doujin Fighters?
> 
> j/k
> 
> Um... has anyone seen Testament's new loop?


I don't play doujin fighters, but I have seen Testament's Badlands loop, yes. It's a ludicrous loop.


----------



## Omega id (May 3, 2007)

I'm going to put you in a pressure string if you don't try out Subtle Style Akatsuki or Big Bang Beat =/


----------



## Aruarian (May 3, 2007)

Also... Might anyone have gotten there hands on the Guilty Gear XX Slash OST, or even the Accent Core OST? I have every OST, save for the vocal editions and want mohr. D:


----------



## Final Ultima (May 3, 2007)

Slash only has two songs not present in #Reload, A.B.A's theme "Keep in Gates" and Order-Sol's theme "Get Down to Business". As for /\Core, the only new songs I've heard are the intro, and the new Order-Sol vs Ky theme, and even then you'll probably have to wait a while before the songs are ripped in any decent format.

I can upload Keep in Gates and Get Down to Business if you want though.

Edit: Done.

*Link Removed*


----------



## MightyWhitey (May 3, 2007)

MS81 said:


> the arcade in china town should have it.


The only arcade on the east coast that has it is TGA (Tokyo Game Action) and they are located in Rhode Island I think, Texas has 2(Planet Zero and Einsteins), chicago has a privately owned one, and socal has a privately owned one. I have yet to visit the guy who owns its house (Mike Z) but every other serious gg player out here pretty much dropped slash and practice at his house currently.

Edit- oya almost forgot Reno has one to at an arcade called peppermill.


----------



## Aruarian (May 3, 2007)

Final Ultima said:


> Slash only has two songs not present in #Reload, A.B.A's theme "Keep in Gates" and Order-Sol's theme "Get Down to Business". As for /\Core, the only new songs I've heard are the intro, and the new Order-Sol vs Ky theme, and even then you'll probably have to wait a while before the songs are ripped in any decent format.
> 
> I can upload Keep in Gates and Get Down to Business if you want though.
> 
> ...



Me ruv you rong time.

A.B.A.'s theme is definitely a lot more thrash than a lot of things on the other OST's. XD


----------



## Final Ultima (May 3, 2007)

Holy shit. I know this is probably old news, but I just checked out Dustloop Forums and found out that Ogawa apparently won't be competing in Tougeki '07 because he was hospitalised after fainting during a qualifier.

I wish him the best of luck and all, but to play Guilty Gear so much that the guy passed out..._goddamn_, that's just hardcore.


----------



## MS81 (May 4, 2007)

MightyWhitey said:


> The only arcade on the east coast that has it is TGA (Tokyo Game Action) and they are located in Rhode Island I think, Texas has 2(Planet Zero and Einsteins), chicago has a privately owned one, and socal has a privately owned one. I have yet to visit the guy who owns its house (Mike Z) but every other serious gg player out here pretty much dropped slash and practice at his house currently.
> 
> Edit- oya almost forgot Reno has one to at an arcade called peppermill.



I figured they would have it since they had every other game in there before it came out.


----------



## Omega id (May 4, 2007)

He just passed out? $100 says it was a seizure


----------



## Aruarian (May 4, 2007)

It's more likely to be dehydration.


----------



## Final Ultima (May 4, 2007)

Probably, but it's still an unusual sight. His team will be crippled without him.


----------



## Omega id (May 5, 2007)

I've been thinking about doing that (starting a team)... donno who would join, and I know my typical friends ain't going to be in it =/ can't have a team with only 1 member knowing what hese actually doing


----------



## MightyWhitey (May 5, 2007)

Well its not like a group team like say uhhhhhhh.... team r.u.n or empire arcadia it is a team formed for tougeki wich is a 3v3 like evo.


----------



## Shadow Blade (May 5, 2007)

Shalashaska said:


> Arcades are pretty much non-existant in Holland.



Do they exist in any other place other than Japan?


----------



## Aruarian (May 5, 2007)

They exist in Italy, they have streets full of 'em in some cities.


----------



## Final Ultima (May 5, 2007)

I'd love to go to either EVO or Tougeki some day, but of course it's not likely to happen for quite some time, what with being stuck in England and all.


----------



## Aruarian (May 5, 2007)

If I ever become a billionaire, I'll be buying the new GG arcade as soon as it comes out.


----------



## Omega id (May 5, 2007)

I haven't checked the release date in a while, but my friend told me a few mins ago accent core will be out in about a week and a half from now.


----------



## Final Ultima (May 5, 2007)

Confirmed release date of May 31st, so not quite.

On a similar note, however...

Music Video

It seems the whole "/\Core for Wii" thing was true after all.


----------



## Aruarian (May 5, 2007)

A fighting game for the Wii... In all honesty, most Wii games haven't been all too wonderful. And I've always been more in favour of using a Dualshock2 for Fighting Games.


----------



## Final Ultima (May 5, 2007)

Agreed, but being multi-platform will result in people giving /\Core (and by extension, the entire Guilty Gear series) more attention, which is still a good thing for the Guilty Gear community.


----------



## Aruarian (May 5, 2007)

If it gets released in the US/EU. The latter is something I seriously doubt.


----------



## Final Ultima (May 5, 2007)

Well, it's a lot more likely than it would be for the PS2 anyway, what with Sony Computer Entertainment America and their rather adamant "with next-gen now available, we won't release 2D fighters without them being part of a bundle" policy.

Regardless...Japan PS2 + Japan Wii > Japan PS2, no matter what way you look at it. 2D fighters should not be hoarded to a single platform, that's just not a good idea.


----------



## Aruarian (May 5, 2007)

Fucking Region-codes. 

It's a pity most gamers these days seem to care more about graphics than gameplay. Maybe that's just me talking with my outdated PC, NGC and PS2, but I'd rather play a kick ass 2D game than some flashy 3D one that sucks bullocks and is vastly over-rated.


----------



## Final Ultima (May 5, 2007)

I agree completely. It's why I'll always pick Devil May Cry 3 over God of War too. With a game, _gameplay_ should be paramount (console RPGs I can forgive though).


----------



## Aruarian (May 5, 2007)

Personally I'd pick GoW2 over DMC3 right now, but that's just because I've played DMC3 to death and haven't even gotten GoW2 yet. 

It's a real shame gems like ICO, Shadow of the Colossus and so on are overlooked. Those two are a fucking experience. Same goes for Rez.


----------



## Final Ultima (May 5, 2007)

Shadow of the Colossus and Rez are two fantastic games. One of my goals in life is to play Shadow of the Colossus on a TV the size of a wall or something.

Anyway, getting back on topic, I do honestly fear for the future of 2D fighting games in the west. I mean, it's quite obvious that in Japan, it'll continue to thrive for quite some time yet, but everywhere else, I don't think many people really care all that much anymore, and that's sad.


----------



## Soulbadguy (May 5, 2007)

Final Ultima said:


> I do honestly fear for the future of 2D fighting games in the west. I mean, it's quite obvious that in Japan, it'll continue to thrive for quite some time yet, but everywhere else, I don't think many people really care all that much anymore, and that's sad.




true i think the usa loves the 3ds(like MK and SC)and have fully forgot about most 2d ones


----------



## MightyWhitey (May 6, 2007)

I dont know about the usa likeing mk even though we make mk everyone i know thinks its trash
and sc isnt very popular either by 3d's your thinnking tekken followed vf maybe?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 6, 2007)

the game for Wii you will be able to use GC controller or Virtual Console controllers as well from what I read on IGN.


----------



## Omega id (May 6, 2007)

Whoa whoa whoa, we're talking about 3D Fighters in the States? Everyone know its Tekken & Dead or Alive followed by Virtua Fighter (sadly, it should be VF & Tek followed by DoA...).


----------



## Aruarian (May 6, 2007)

Tekken is vastly over-rated. It's mostly just who gets the first combo in wins.

Playing GGXX#R reminds me why I so fucking hate Potemkin.


----------



## MightyWhitey (May 6, 2007)

XX po , slash po , ac po , are all better then #r po


----------



## Aruarian (May 6, 2007)

I'm sure, but as a Slayer-player I hate them all the same.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (May 6, 2007)

Omega id said:


> Whoa whoa whoa, we're talking about 3D Fighters in the States? Everyone know its Tekken & Dead or Alive followed by Virtua Fighter (sadly, it should be VF & Tek followed by DoA...).


Yikes, I must be living under a rock.  I thought in the states it was Tekken followed by VF then a struggle between DoA and SC :S.  I find VF to be the best, though I do enjoy playing Tekken since most people that were around me were too dumb to figure out VF.  


Shalashaska said:


> Tekken is vastly over-rated. It's mostly just who gets the first combo in wins.
> 
> Playing GGXX#R reminds me why I so fucking hate Potemkin.



Potemkin's annoying, but a good Millia player is usually a huge nightmare in XX and reload.


----------



## Omega id (May 6, 2007)

@Shalashaska that may be true for most characters. But although I am not a 3D FG player myself I am aware of how much depth Tekken has as a fighter, a majority of the times its purely mind games and it can get rediculous with the high/low blocking sometimes. You just gotta have fast ass reflexes (I fucking play DDR at a high level and I still can't see Hwoarang's low fakes though I do predict them with a low parry a majority of the time depending on the pattern ).

Characters like Lee can't keep up unless he is in a stage with a wall for him to down his ONLY 80% combo. Just how Julia relies on her 121 (left, right, left) on counter to get a nasty combo out 

I do enjoy seeing Hwoarang and Xiaoyu players however, I love seeing their mix up games. If you haven't seen a pro Hwoarang you should definately watch one, Hwoarang is so much better than Baek at mix ups and fakes. He also has a vast variety of damaging combo's, to me hese the most all around character to play in Tekken.

@ChamCham

You gotta take the casual gamers and those that take the games competitively (and those that are somewhat in between) and factor that in  - There are obviously way too many casual gamers here compared to competitive ones (in the states I believe the most popular game genre's are FPS & RPG's followed by Fighting Games and Racing - and I have seen racing game tournaments ).

Anyways aside from that DoA is kind of over rated amongst american gamers but Tekken still has respect due to Tekken 3 (ain't you ever play scrubby Tekken 3 players that would just choose Eddie/Tiger and start button mashing back in the days? Those guys are still around! ).

It's already been proven that VF hasn't been taken lightly here compared to how popular it is in Japan, though my friend Luis has been trying to start a scene for VF here in south florida and I believe he has succeeded as he has already gathered a fair amount of pretty good VF players.

SC3 is good but fans are still somewhat disappointed and consider SC2 to be better (though for some reason they still play SC3).


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (May 6, 2007)

Oh Lee is kick ass even without a wall due to his great mix ups and dash in game, not to mention his intimidation game from his fast kicks.  He does crap damage, but he can keep everyone on their toes easily when you know his moves well.  He's my best character, with Julia being my 2nd best though she was better in 4.


----------



## Omega id (May 6, 2007)

Wow, you and I seem to play the same characters in Tekken  I also play Lee followed by Julia. Speaking of Julia, I like buffering her elbow into Mad Axes (comes out all the time ). Julia is a little too predictable as you can see any mix up coming. I haven't played DR on the PS3 yet (though I have been invited so many times I just refused). But I do know Julia gains a few new moves and a follow up move to her double-kicks.

Best part about Julia is punishing people with that 121... It like... a jab that stops most of your normals and... if you get hit on counter it leads to a damage launcher that leads to a damaging combo... it the ultimate poke next to her Elbow 

I've always wanted to master Xiaoyu but I believe I have gone as far as I can with her. Xiaoyu is so weak, she needs a better high low game, she relies way too much on her stances and I usually get the crap beaten out of me cause my friends don't put up with that shit 

I donno why but I am drawn to complicated characters and sometimes I consider Xiaoyu my main character even though I rarely touch her anymore.


----------



## Aruarian (May 6, 2007)

I just pick Heihachi every time because his blue trousers are pimp as fuck.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (May 6, 2007)

Omega id said:


> Wow, you and I seem to play the same characters in Tekken  I also play Lee followed by Julia. Speaking of Julia, I like buffering her elbow into Mad Axes (comes out all the time ). Julia is a little too predictable as you can see any mix up coming. I haven't played DR on the PS3 yet (though I have been invited so many times I just refused). But I do know Julia gains a few new moves and a follow up move to her double-kicks.
> 
> Best part about Julia is punishing people with that 121... It like... a jab that stops most of your normals and... if you get hit on counter it leads to a damage launcher that leads to a damaging combo... it the ultimate poke next to her Elbow


It's always great to know that there are more Lee players out there.  I'm surprised you know the names of the moves though.  Since each character has like 50+ moves I can never remember all of them and just remember the motions (of course since you can't do a move without the motions ).  Only name I know with Lee is the laser edge combo because I used to always pull that move out at the worst time for an opponent in tekken 2 (I sucked badly at tekken 1 so my Lee always got owned).  Whenever I'm able to gain control of the flow of a match I like to throw in 2 of his snap kicks then do his double kick fake (the one that's command is back + 1,1 really fast, then 2 after it hits or is blocked for a throw).  Whenever they're on the defensive, they sometimes think it's a third snap kick then when they realize it isn't, they either try to counter to get hit, or they block and you have a chance to connect the just input throw.  Hard to get consistently, but worth the effort.

With Julia I love using the 121 combo as well.  I love using that and then in a counter juggling with the elbows and finishing with that down to forward and 12 combo which looks like a weird elbow followed by a punch.  I also love the the mix up game involving her 4 kick combo variation (maybe I should consider remembering the names for the moves :S).  I haven't gotten to play DR yet either, but if she has more moves, then that's just even more reason to get excited, because often times I find myself at a loss of how to approach a character who figures out my game easily, which is why I'm much better with Lee, because even when they can figure out my game, I'm able to use different pressure tactics to keep em on their toes.  I can't do the same with Julia so well besides trying to bait with rush elbows and trying to switch up her 4 kick game and uppercut into juggle game.    


> I've always wanted to master Xiaoyu but I believe I have gone as far as I can with her. Xiaoyu is so weak, she needs a better high low game, she relies way too much on her stances and I usually get the crap beaten out of me cause my friends don't put up with that shit
> 
> I donno why but I am drawn to complicated characters and sometimes I consider Xiaoyu my main character even though I rarely touch her anymore.


 I also wanted to learn Xiaoyu but found her too complicated.  The farthest I went was learning all of her 10 strings, and that wasn't much help at all.  To make things worse, one of my friends was a King, Paul and Xiaoyu player so whenever I was getting beaten up by the first two, someone would say it's only because of who he's using, then he'd switch and kick my ass with Xiaoyu...it was really embarrassing and she's blindingly fast and tricky in the right hands .  


Shalashaska said:


> I just pick Heihachi every time because his blue trousers are pimp as fuck.



 do you remember his "outfit" from Tekken 4?


----------



## Aruarian (May 6, 2007)

Yar, I remember that one. And still prefer the blue pants. XD

And SC III was really a let-down, I hated it. I have used the CD as a coaster for some time now.


----------



## Omega id (May 6, 2007)

I hate that Heihachi outfit from T4... it's like a giant diaper.

But anyways, Chamcham, click on the Youtube Channel link on my signature. There is a match video there of me playing Tekken 5 with my friend last year. It's my Julia vs his Baek. It's a bet match (if you wanna know what the bet was, read the description of the video). But we were both playing pretty careless cause well... it was a bet and that = pressure


----------



## Donkey Show (May 6, 2007)

OMG TEKKEN ISN'T ACCENT CORE!!! STAY ON TOPIC!!!

(Lily on Tekken 5 DS ftw!)


----------



## Final Ultima (May 6, 2007)

While I don't disapprove of Tekken discussion, as I do like Tekken myself...well, what Donkey Show said. Back to the Guilty Gear discussion, people. Speaking of which...



Today is a good day for me.


----------



## Omega id (May 6, 2007)

It's mainly Ultima's fault we went off-topic <.< It's always his fault >.>

Anyway's thats awsome Ultima. I agree with what Ryza person said about Sidewinder Loop. And Sidewinder Loop is good but you should try some of Sol's other damaging combo's (though not loops) more often, I myself still use:

(the gist of it) 2D, 236K [RC] j.D, dj.D Sidewinder

and thats good enough damage for me. Also Sidewinder can clean hit after two air Dust's if the opponent is on the wall. However that doesn't work on all characters, while others need a slightly milisecond pause after the second Air Dust to get Sidewinder to Clean Hit.

Then there is the Gun Flame combos/Set ups. I continue to play a basic "By-the-book" Sol. Of course, I got my own stupid stuff thrown into that playbook


----------



## Final Ultima (May 6, 2007)

Ryza's most likely right, but my following post explains my reasoning.

And in regards to your combo, if you're just looking for something simple, it'd probably be better to finish with j.D, dj.S, j.HS/j.D, VV, KD instead. It does more damage, keeps them in the corner, and it'll knockdown too, unlike the CHSW. However, if your combo is meant for a continuation after the CHSW, it'd probably be wiser to do a j.HS(1) after the RC, then CHSW. You'll be a lot closer to the ground than if you did j.D, dj.D, so you can catch with a Bandit Bringer if you're away from the corner, then relaunch into whatever.


----------



## Aruarian (May 6, 2007)

How was the Slayer player, FU? And was it worth the twenty-five quid? XD


----------



## Final Ultima (May 6, 2007)

goukifafa is a great Slayer player, as you could probably guess from how well he did. His pressure was immense. I'd never really experienced Slayer pressure before, and it totally took me by surprise. Also, there are all those stupidly powerful combos he has. When you can do a long air combo into an overdrive, and then into _another_ air combo, you know it's getting silly.

The guy loved his throw, dash, throw too.


----------



## Aruarian (May 6, 2007)

Any vids made, or is that too much to expect? Can always learn from decent match-vids, although Slayer ones are scarce, I'm afraid to say.


----------



## Omega id (May 6, 2007)

Yeah, I normally don't end with a sidewinder, when it comes to Sol I'll usually end it in a way that makes me end up behind you when you recover so that I can continue the combo from where I had reset it 

Or I just wont finish it and let you air recover into an air grab (if you don't see it coming). I recently found out my Johnny is way better than my Sol at mind games though, just plain retarded, I'll make you eat thigns your not supposed to be eating, lol. You'd be like "WtF I thought he was going to do something else?!"

As far as Slayer goes... My Slayer  just needs a Counter Hit off of you and the match is already mine. I often spam 5HS with him too and most often i'll just wait for you to try and jump.


----------



## Final Ultima (May 6, 2007)

LM_Akira is usually very prompt with uploading vids, so it shouldn't take more than a couple of days for the first batch, I imagine.

Heh, I tried something funny a couple of times at the qualifier, but I always did it at the wrong time, but one day I will master it...TK Air Bandit Revolver FRC, the single weirdest thing a Sol can do.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 8, 2007)

> Waggle Controls for Guilty Gear
> A new way to control your 2D fighters.
> by Anoop Gantayat
> 
> ...



cool can play a different way if you want and a new mode just for Wii.


----------



## Aruarian (May 9, 2007)

Fighting games that aren't SSB on a Nintendo system make me go =/.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 9, 2007)

Shalashaska said:


> Fighting games that aren't SSB on a Nintendo system make me go =/.



Apparently you where never around during the NES or SNES times have you?


then again Soul calibur 2, capcom vs snk2 and what not where on GC great fighting games.


----------



## ninja88penguin (May 9, 2007)

On the one hand, the wiimote control scheme sounds like an atrocious mistake. Good thing classic controls exist for the system ^_^

On the other hand, every game I hear that comes out for the wii makes me happy since I don't have to invest $600 to buy a PS3 to play only one or two games that interest me. Seriously, who thought that was a good idea?


----------



## Aruarian (May 9, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Apparently you where never around during the NES or SNES times have you?
> 
> 
> then again Soul calibur 2, capcom vs snk2 and what not where on GC great fighting games.



Eh, I've owned both console, actually. NES fighting games weren't worth much, and SNES only had a few decent ones that were available. But even then I'd rather play Mario Kart.


----------



## MightyWhitey (May 9, 2007)

The wii version is just for fun it isnt really ment to be takin seriously since most dpad players use ps2 pad, and they dont make sticks for wii


----------



## Final Ultima (May 9, 2007)

Indeed. Seems like a feature my nephew would enjoy, more than anything.



> Fans of Guilty Gear will likely be interested in the new mode of play Arc is adding for the Wii version. Now, when you select your character, you can also select a battle system. The game lets you switch between the battle systems from previous Guilty Gear titles.


That's not new though. The PS2 version will have that as well.


----------



## MightyWhitey (May 9, 2007)

More hype is needed so here is a trailer enjoyz!1!11111!!!!!!!


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 9, 2007)

MightyWhitey said:


> The wii version is just for fun it isnt really ment to be takin seriously since most dpad players use ps2 pad, and they dont make sticks for wii



The ps2 d pad is horrible one of the most horrible D pads ever made for a game controller in 20 years. The  Classic controllers D pad is much better for fighting games. heck even the GBA had a better D pad than PS2 so did the neo geo.

not going to touch the comment where you said the Wii version is not meant to be taken seriously. That is pure retardism if I ever seen it.


----------



## Omega id (May 9, 2007)

I wish I had a neogeo stick =/ preferably the one that came with the limited edition Mark of the Wolves 

Oh well, SF Anniversary stick does just fine, but its too damn big.


----------



## MightyWhitey (May 9, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> The ps2 d pad is horrible one of the most horrible D pads ever made for a game controller in 20 years. The  Classic controllers D pad is much better for fighting games. heck even the GBA had a better D pad than PS2 so did the neo geo.
> 
> not going to touch the comment where you said the Wii version is not meant to be taken seriously. That is pure retardism if I ever seen it.



um..... every serious pad player that plays gg that ive seen uses a ps2 pad the ps2 pad is fine plus wii doesnt make sticks wich there are more serious stick players than pad players, i know your a big nintendo fan boy and get all butt hurt when somebody says something but im not saying the wii version is going to be junk its going to be perfectly fine for casual play. you just are not going to see any tournies use the wii version.


----------



## MS81 (May 9, 2007)

wow:amazed you seen how Sol used all his super moves in one set.

now I definitely want it.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 9, 2007)

@mighty
 because guilty gear was only out on PS2 maybe? I would think that would be the main reason why they needed to use the ps2 pad =/ plus you saying the Ps2 pad is fine and call your self a serious fighters is well I wont get into that. PSP and PS2 pads are horrible though Xbox360's D pad is probably a little worse. Neo geo's had one of the best  ( also  neo geo brought some amazing fighters to the table if you played them that is)  But all this D pad talk is mainly preference. 

I do protect nintendo alot on this forum but thats because of retard comments that people make like you  is what brings me to set the bar straight.


----------



## MightyWhitey (May 9, 2007)

#Reload had an xbox release in the US nobody uses a xbox pad.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 9, 2007)

^ and the game sold like crap and came out how many months after the Ps2 release ? ( pretty sure both did not come out on the same day) plus not to note Xbox  hardware sales where not great either.

thats like choosing the minority amount of players over the majority. Why would I choose the Xbox version for a tounry when the majority of ps2 owners palyed the ps2 one? would not make sense at all.


----------



## MightyWhitey (May 9, 2007)

Doesnt change the fact that it had a diffrent console release and nobody wanted to switch to the xbox pad and guilty gear sales have never been great in the US.

edit - i dont even know why we are arguing anyways i never said the classic controller dpad sux


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 9, 2007)

MightyWhitey said:


> Doesnt change the fact that it had a diffrent console release and nobody wanted to switch to the xbox pad and guilty gear sales have never been great in the US.



No does not change that fact it was on a different system but you would not choose something for a tournament that no one plays on, that would not be smart. It  would be like me choosing a PC to play halo 1 on over an Xbox, well in terms of the demographic and how many people play each version.



> edit - i dont even know why we are arguing anyways i never said the classic controller dpad sux



True, you did not, but you basically in a round about way said the the Wii version would be not serious. Now in terms of tounrys well that would go into a factor of the popularity of what system is being played on more and since there are more PS2's out there well it would make sense for them to choose that.  As long as I get a great D pad ( not to mention it is somewhat wireless) I'm fine.

Ya I do not know why we are arguing o well I have work to study for lol.


----------



## MS81 (May 9, 2007)

I want to xbox version and Ssj3_Goku GGX started on the Dreamcast not PS2 so if anything the best controller is the Dreamcast.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 9, 2007)

woah I so forgot about that thx for remind me MS81  and ya you are correct on that.


----------



## Final Ultima (May 10, 2007)

The sexiest Slash combo video I've seen in a good long time.

link


----------



## MS81 (May 10, 2007)

wow he beat the gold characters like they were that easy.


----------



## Aruarian (May 11, 2007)

Where the vid? D:


----------



## Final Ultima (May 11, 2007)

In my last post, the YouTube link. XD


----------



## Aruarian (May 11, 2007)

I ment the vid of that awesome Slayer you fought. =p


----------



## Final Ultima (May 11, 2007)

Ah, right. XD

Well, just to keep you updated...



			
				Final Ultima said:
			
		

> How are the vids coming along, LM?





			
				LM_Akira said:
			
		

> Slowly.
> 
> I've only done 5 matches so far but overall they're quicker to do as I'm simply making wmv files instead of my usual wmv files (for putting up here/youtube) AND avi files (for putting onto dvd) as I'm not making a dvd of this event, it would just take forever and more importantly, too much space on my comp.
> 
> ...





			
				Final Ultima said:
			
		

> Is there going to be a combo video teaser this time round?





			
				LM_Akira said:
			
		

> Actually yeah there is and it should be around 5 mins long this time I reckon, loads of good combos to get in.
> 
> I will try and get that done over the weekend.
> 
> I'm trying to think of a suitable background track atm. My heart says to go with 2Unlimited's "No Limit"


----------



## Aruarian (May 11, 2007)

Go with *Haven't You Got Eyes In Your Head?*

Slayer pwns all. >.>

Make sure to drop the links once they're upped, gotta see how badly Slayer whooped ya. XD


----------



## Final Ultima (May 11, 2007)

He didn't. I beat him. XD


----------



## Aruarian (May 11, 2007)

Bah, LIES. 

You may have thought you beat him, but Slayer only lays on the ground, bored.


----------



## Final Ultima (May 14, 2007)

The combo video preview.

I'm not mentioned in the intro, but oh well. I'm the default Sol.


----------



## Aruarian (May 14, 2007)

Default Sol is the best lookin', though. Same goes for Slayer, although SP Slayer is awesome, too.

Also, I have to say that I am a completely shitty Johnny player. D: And those Slayer grabs at the end always make me giggle. It's no Bite-Loop, but still amusing.


----------



## MightyWhitey (May 14, 2007)

I liked the slayer iad combo but with johney the beat meter went black alot =-0


----------



## Final Ultima (May 14, 2007)

Indeed. Looking back, we weren't really mashing recovery as fast as we should've done.

Mind you, I guess I've become somewhat wary of getting caught in an air throw and being re-combo'd as of late.


----------



## Aruarian (May 14, 2007)

I wonder when Slash will get PAL'd.


----------



## MightyWhitey (May 14, 2007)

so, wait is this for a combo video or a compilation of matches to make a combo video?

Edit - it's kind of late for slash to get a pal release if anything hope for a ac pal release.


----------



## Final Ultima (May 14, 2007)

They're just combos from a series of match videos from the Rebirth 2 North qualifier, a combo highlight reel, as it were. The combos aren't nearly impressive enough to be an actual combo video. XD

If it were an actual combo video, I tell you now, I wouldn't be getting black beats, and I'd be getting more knockdowns.


----------



## MightyWhitey (May 14, 2007)

O lol i thought you guys wer making a combo video so i didnt say anything about most of the combos cus i didnt want to be mean=-/


----------



## Final Ultima (May 14, 2007)

You should know better, really. XD

Even my more normal combos tend to be better than the ones I did in that vid, usually.


----------



## Aruarian (May 15, 2007)

Save for those you spoke about, which you seemingly used at the wrong time. XD


----------



## Final Ultima (May 15, 2007)

Sounds about right. XD


----------



## Omega id (May 15, 2007)

@Ultima

That combo video was alright, though I wasn't impressed <.<



If I listed a few combos you think I can be a part of that combo vid? 

Anyway I know it's not real, I'm just messing with ya <.<


----------



## Final Ultima (May 15, 2007)

Words hurt, you know. 

Problem is, I can't really work on my consistency much before Rebirth 2 either, seeing as I've still got assignments to finish for college.

I've got drive though, oh boy, I've got drive.


----------



## Aruarian (May 15, 2007)

And you've got it imported, you bastard.


----------



## Final Ultima (May 15, 2007)

Then either get Swap Magic, get your PS2 modded or get a Japanese PS2 in time for /\Core, then everything will be fine.

But hey, I know where you're coming from though, I too once suffered the burden of only being able to play PAL region games, on 50hz at that.


----------



## Aruarian (May 15, 2007)

I still suffer from a 50 hz TV. >.<


----------



## Omega id (May 15, 2007)

Yeah... those european TV's sure do suck 

*pretends he knows what they are talking about...*

Anyways, I'm going to dedicate most of my time to Tekken 5 DR for now. At least till GGXXAC comes out... I'm tired of waiting.


----------



## Aruarian (May 15, 2007)

You need to shut your filthy NTSC mouth.


----------



## MightyWhitey (May 15, 2007)

Ya ive been playing gg alot less lately waiting for ac ive mainly been playing HnK and arcana hearts. I have also been messing around with 3s wich I usualy dont touch.


----------



## Final Ultima (May 15, 2007)

That reminds me, I gotta get some practice in on Hokuto no Ken as well.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (May 16, 2007)

he he just 15 more days, and I can get the special edition on the day it comes out


----------



## MightyWhitey (May 16, 2007)

I am filled with jelousy what is this special edition you speak of?


----------



## Aruarian (May 21, 2007)

Rezzing this shizzle.


----------



## MightyWhitey (May 21, 2007)

I live near a arcade called arcade infinity they have ah.
And just so you know gamefaqs is usualy wrong on these things. =-(
info on aksys has been wrong in the passed not to long ago gamespot or gamefaqs said they were bringing slash to the US and it didnt happen.


----------



## Omega id (May 22, 2007)

Well I don't trust GameFAQs either, I just thought I'd bring it up, the dates were too close so I thought it was kind of odd. Anyways I usually stick to Play Asian for J-Release dates


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (May 23, 2007)

MightyWhitey said:


> I am filled with jelousy what is this special edition you speak of?



Well at the store they showed 2 boxes, one was 5000 yen and one was 6000 yen, so I just figured it was a special edition version :S...so I guess it's gonna be a risk where I may end up spending 6000 yen on pretty much no extras.


----------



## Aruarian (May 23, 2007)

JUST DO IT JULIEN

YOU KNOW YOU WANT TO


----------



## Final Ultima (May 24, 2007)

The vids from the Rebirth 2 5v5 qualifier are finally up.

Edit: Links removed via request.

A lot of the players were having bad days, which is a shame, but I guess I was having less of a bad day comparatively, which was good for me.


----------



## MightyWhitey (May 24, 2007)

nice, if you dont mind my critiques that po really needs to be aware that sol has a dp and more aware of his own anti airs, he just needs more exp.

I noticed some of your bad habbits wich I know are hard to drop especially when they work but you frequently like to jump back then airdash at them wich seems to be working fantastic for you but it is very punishable, like I said with po they just need to be more aware of there anti airs, and im not going to lie you vv like a madman =-P wich is working for you but eventualy they will catch on and it wont get you out of everything. those were the really the only major issues i saw with your gameplay but overall you were playing better then most good shit.


----------



## Final Ultima (May 24, 2007)

Aye, I do jump back a lot, and I do like air dashing very much (I mean, considering j.HS has 0 recovery frames and clashes surprisingly often, I can get away with it a lot of the time), but nice catch. I'm gonna dabble more with using backdash to back off and just approaching the opponent by foot when I wanna rushdown in future.

Oh, and I'm fully aware of my Volcanic Viper tendencies. It's my natural defense mechanism. I even had people in the crowd shouting "Viper!" whenever I hit with one back at Super VS Battle. XD Sometimes, if the Volcanic Viper gets blocked, I'll delay the Tatakiotoshi and then clock the opponent in the head with it when they try to retaliate, but yeah, for the most part I only overuse it if it keeps working nowadays.

I'm also the only Sol player I've seen that bothers with Grand Viper. As far as I see it, as long as I've got 50% tension or a Burst in case something goes wrong, it's not bad to unleash every now and then. It's surprising how often it works, actually.

Thanks for the critique anyway. I'm interested to see how you play, by the way. Got any vids of yourself?


----------



## MightyWhitey (May 24, 2007)

Currently no I dont have any vids of myself might sometime in a couple of weeks I plan on going to my friends house in LA to play some ac we are apparently going to team runs house to play (id,chaotic blue, and combofiend) so if he decides to bring his camera then then its a possibility.


----------



## Final Ultima (May 24, 2007)

Sounds good to me.


----------



## maraxusofk (May 29, 2007)

Shalashaska said:


> ...That guy sure does love his 3k.
> 
> Also, anyone know if Slayer is remarkably different to play in ^Core when compared to #Reload?



Yeah dude major changes on slayer ahoy. from wut i initially read of slayer, he SEEMED to completely suck. u cant buffer 6hs anymore and no more 6hs > pilebunker > rc > 6h > pile bunker cuz pilebunker properties change also. sigh no more 200+ dmg rc corner trap. however, the improvements seem to be pretty good also. his 2hs recharges and hits faster so u can spam that even more now. also, he gains new comboes. 

basically slayer became a completely different character that still pwns hard.


----------



## Final Ultima (May 30, 2007)

/\Core get!

Hooray for early leaks!


----------



## maraxusofk (May 30, 2007)

OMG OMG OMGOMG so how is it? please tell me there is a story mode for accent core! i love the story.


----------



## Final Ultima (May 30, 2007)

No Story Mode, I'm afraid. No Justice or Kliff either, by the looks of things. EX is still intact though, as I assume is SP, seeing as there are still Shadow and Gold characters in Survival Mode.

And now for Final Ultima's silly Sol combo to get into the swing of /\Core:-

(opponent near corner) GF FRC, BB, dash GF, 2HS, j.S, CHSW, land, dash 5K, 2HS, j.S, CHSW, land, 2HS, j.HS(1), CHSW, land, j.S, j.HS(1), VV - 271-272 dmg on Sol...for only 25% tension, without even adding a setup for GF FRC? This game is nuts.


----------



## Parallax (May 31, 2007)

I can't wait for my friend to come over so we can both play it.  This game is gonna be sweet.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (May 31, 2007)

, my stupid boss didn't give me my money until after I left work, so I wasn't able to buy the game today.  I'll have to leave early tomorrow and buy it before work >.<


----------



## Aruarian (May 31, 2007)

Or just skip class and buy it. >.>


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (May 31, 2007)

Lucifer the Light-bearer said:


> Or just skip class and buy it. >.>



I can't skip a class that I'm teaching.


----------



## Final Ultima (May 31, 2007)

Hmm, it seems that unlike #Reload and Slash, there is a waiting period in Survival Mode between the point you finish all the Shadow EX Daredevils, Level 460 (and therefore start fighting Shadow characters normally) and the point when you start getting Gold Daredevils, Level 560. Also, beating a Gold Daredevil does _not_ unlock SP colours for that character.


----------



## Aruarian (May 31, 2007)

Chamcham Trigger said:


> I can't skip a class that I'm teaching.


Sure you can, teachers do that all the time. XD


Final Ultima said:


> Hmm, it seems that unlike #Reload and Slash, there is a waiting period in Survival Mode between the point you finish all the Shadow EX Daredevils, Level 460 (and therefore start fighting Shadow characters normally) and the point when you start getting Gold Daredevils, Level 560. Also, beating a Gold Daredevil does _not_ unlock SP colours for that character.


There isn't another Mission Mode, is there? >.O


----------



## Final Ultima (May 31, 2007)

Nope, no Mission Mode.


----------



## Aruarian (May 31, 2007)

Oh sweet Jeebus, salvation!


----------



## MS81 (May 31, 2007)

what's the new feats. in Accent core?


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (May 31, 2007)

Final Ultima said:


> Hmm, it seems that unlike #Reload and Slash, there is a waiting period in Survival Mode between the point you finish all the Shadow EX Daredevils, Level 460 (and therefore start fighting Shadow characters normally) and the point when you start getting Gold Daredevils, Level 560. Also, beating a Gold Daredevil does _not_ unlock SP colours for that character.



What kind of BS is that?  How am I supposed to unlock gold characters if they make it so annoying to do in survival now, if it wasn't hard enough already?  I know in XX and reload, you had the story mode option, but slash ruined that with their annoying condition battle, which was almost like story mode, but a lot more tedious.


----------



## Final Ultima (May 31, 2007)

Considering that the long running method of beating a Gold character to unlock their SP colour set doesn't work anyway, I'd guess that SP isn't selectable in any way, shape or form. So, you won't be able to select Shadow or Gold characters anyway.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (May 31, 2007)

Final Ultima said:


> Considering that the long running method of beating a Gold character to unlock their SP colour set doesn't work anyway, I'd guess that SP isn't selectable in any way, shape or form. So, you won't be able to select Shadow or Gold characters anyway.



So what you're saying is that they took stuff out?.....>.>

Anyway besides the tweaked character roster, the 2 extra songs, and all the other extra revamped cosmetics, what did they add?  I know there aren't any new characters unlike all the other revamps, and now it might be that they actually took out the gold variations (which I liked to fight against considering that it added an extra challenge when you went to vs computer mode, or were playing people who didn't care about playing fair).

Yeah I know the meat of the game is the actual mechanics and tweaks to the system, and learning how to optimize one's character and playing style to it, but I'm gonna be paying 50 bucks, I might as well have the same amount or more than what I've been paying 50 bucks for in the past especially since they're trying to warrant this game as a worthwhile purpose.


----------



## Final Ultima (May 31, 2007)

Well, there's always Guilty Gear Generations.

Once you clear Arcade Mode with every character, you get to choose the GG and GGX versions of that character.

GG - No Roman Cancels, Force Roman Cancels or any of the new features from /\Core. Press P+K+S+HS to perform old school Instant Kills.

GGX - None of the new features from /\Core. Press S+HS to Dust. Faultless Defense Cancel.

Also, you start off with four sets of colours instead of just one.

Normal, EX, #Reload, Slash.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (May 31, 2007)

Well that's actually a really cool aspect thrown in there.  It's gonna be a bit of a pain, but I think I'll be able to beat the game with everyone again.  It's just rather tough beating boss order sol with characters I can't make right and left off (which would be Eddie in this case.  I suck with him).


----------



## Final Ultima (May 31, 2007)

Well, you don't need to fight Boss Order-Sol to clear Arcade Mode, although you can do.

I'll quote a post of mine regarding the matter on GameFAQs:-



			
				Final Ultima said:
			
		

> To fight against Boss Order-Sol, you need to fulfill one of the two following sets of requirements.
> 
> 1. During Stages 1-9, do not lose a single match, and get at least 10 Overdrive Finishes (5 if set to 1 round, 15 if set to 5 rounds).
> 
> ...



Edit: As it turns out, you can retry against him as many times as you like if you put the Shortcut on in Game Options.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (May 31, 2007)

Final Ultima said:


> Well, you don't need to fight Boss Order-Sol to clear Arcade Mode, although you can do.
> 
> I'll quote a post of mine regarding the matter on GameFAQs:-
> 
> ...



That's a lot easier to deal with.  So is fighting Order Sol just for bragging rights like fighting shin akuma in SFA2?


----------



## Aruarian (May 31, 2007)

Y'know, I wonder if they'll ever make a 3D Guilty Gear for PS3.


----------



## Final Ultima (May 31, 2007)

Chamcham Trigger said:
			
		

> That's a lot easier to deal with.  So is fighting Order Sol just for bragging rights like fighting shin akuma in SFA2?


More or less. You don't get anything from beating him, at least not to my knowledge. I've beaten him a handful of times and if I got anything for it, it was probably only a Special Illustration, if that.



			
				Lucifer the Light-bearer said:
			
		

> Y'know, I wonder if they'll ever make a 3D Guilty Gear for PS3.


God, I hope not.


----------



## Aruarian (May 31, 2007)

I dunno, if they make it worthwhile I'd say go for it. But yeah, 3D counter-parts of 2D games tend to suck, unfortunately.


----------



## MightyWhitey (May 31, 2007)

My package comes in today ..... now for the waiting game.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Jun 1, 2007)

Just started to play a few minutes ago, and all I have to say is WHAT THE FUCKING FUCK?  They ruined May's FRC iruka attack!!!!
The false roman cancle time has been delayed, so it's much harder to connect after doing it.  If she was low tier in all the other games, why would they fuck her up even more with the move that her game revolved around?  Jesus fuckin christ.  There better be some supplement to this.  

It's nearly impossible to do her FRC iruka attack into HS, then continue the combo.

Her new hold down dust move is great though.


----------



## Final Ultima (Jun 1, 2007)

I don't see why you're bothering with Iruka-san: Yoko FRC now that you can combo from Iruka-san: Tate for free now. It draws the opponent back in on hit.

Edit: To think, the game has only been out on console for two or three days and various glitches and exploits have already been discovered, like Bridget's Force Break Roger Rush absorbing all projectiles if positioned correctly, and Johnny being able to do Jackhound tensionless.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Jun 1, 2007)

Final Ultima said:


> I don't see why you're bothering with Iruka-san: Yoko FRC now that you can combo from Iruka-san: Tate for free now. It draws the opponent back in on hit.
> 
> Edit: To think, the game has only been out on console for two or three days and various glitches and exploits have already been discovered, like Bridget's Force Break Roger Rush absorbing all projectiles if positioned correctly, and Johnny being able to do Jackhound tensionless.



Iruka san seems to get a free hit from special conditions that still seem to use up tension.

As for the glitches, I'm not surprised.  I wonder if there'll be another XX due to them >.>


----------



## Final Ultima (Jun 1, 2007)

Not likely, Slash had several glitches too, but none of them were game breaking.


----------



## Omega id (Jun 1, 2007)

Oh Jam... Slayer... cant wait to play them in AC ;_;


----------



## MightyWhitey (Jun 1, 2007)

ive been working on it all day and i can do mid screen shadow gallery loops woot


----------



## Final Ultima (Jun 1, 2007)

Johnny's extended air combo (thanks to Killer Joker FRC) is so satisfying to pull off, even if the damage isn't stellar.


----------



## MightyWhitey (Jun 1, 2007)

i dunno about that, my friend was doin 45-55% combos with it on me, it felt all weird not being used to a game i play so much my firend was already used to it cus his job alows him to frequent japan =-/ comboeing into air buster is fairly easy badland loop man i dont quite understand what conditions you need to be able to fully do it exept on po its easiest on him, and sol is pretty much the same, same with chipp but man ,slayer is like 100% diffrent, I think i like to use to many chars ><

edit - and im in a character crises i dont know who i wanna use as my main

edit - oya and i cant hit the damn buster FRC!!!!! and when i do im to slow with the 2s


----------



## Final Ultima (Jun 1, 2007)

I thought you would've just stuck to Potemkin, actually. I'm surprised that you're struggling with the Potemkin Buster FRC though, didn't seem to bad when I tried it out.


----------



## MightyWhitey (Jun 1, 2007)

ive actualy been working on that for the passed 3 hours im hitting the frc more but i usualy bring the 2s out to slow but ya im thinking of sticking with pot its just all this flashy new stuff everyone has makes me exited for eveeryone plus i been thinking about using testement as a main for a awile


----------



## Final Ultima (Jun 1, 2007)

Well, that's true. All the new content has made me want to dabble with several other characters a bit more as well, but methinks I'll be sticking to my guns with Sol.

Although at this rate, I'll probably end up with a handful of secondary characters.


----------



## Omega id (Jun 1, 2007)

After a little AIM conversation with my friend I am not as enthused to play this game... Bridget missing moves (again), Johnny having an EX Move... many other console only glitches... bah, they better release a AC2.1 <.<


----------



## MightyWhitey (Jun 1, 2007)

eh? what moves is bridget missing? i didnt notice any, and if you are referring to johnny's 3hs well thats an official change the arcade version has that to and what glitches none have been confirmed yet exept some hd training mode game freezing glitches that are in all versions of xx.


----------



## Final Ultima (Jun 1, 2007)

No, the Johnny glitch Omega id is referring to is the ability to perform the Slash version of Jackhound (as in, tensionless, and without the Force Break visual effect).

Also, it turns out Shadow and Gold characters are unlockables after all. After beating their respective Shadow/Gold Daredevil in Survival Mode, choose "#Reload Colors" and then Dust for Shadow or "Slash Colors" and then Dust for Gold.


----------



## Omega id (Jun 1, 2007)

You can read more about the glitches on dustloop.com forums (which is where I went to). Also run a google translation on this page:



It lists all the Accent Core (console) glitches (though the japanese to english translation is poorly done I could still understand most of it).


----------



## Final Ultima (Jun 2, 2007)

Bah, does Time Release even work on this game? I left the PS2 on overnight but no more Shadow/Gold characters were unlocked. I don't want to dredge through all of Survival Mode if I don't have to.


----------



## Final Ultima (Jun 2, 2007)

Ah yeah, I caught a glimpse of the first vid. Pretty good stuff, albeit I don't know how good the combos are as I have nothing to compare it to, but cool nonetheless.

Anyway, 10 hours you say? Ick. My PS2's not gonna relax for a while.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Jun 2, 2007)

Just came to terms with them fucking up the iruka san.  I got used to the BS force break limited version so that road block is "finally gone" despite losing a whole bunch of air dash iruka san combos from reload and slash.   Now it's time to see what new things are possible with it.

Though I noticed her f+P close S HS combo has lost even more dizzy potential yet again.

EDIT:  @Omega Id:  Kickass combos


----------



## Omega id (Jun 2, 2007)

lol yeah I remember when I got GGXX and Slash I just left the game running on practice mode while I was asleep.


----------



## Final Ultima (Jun 2, 2007)

I still can't get over the fact that Ogawa's been diagnosed with epilepsy and has now retired from Guilty Gear. The community has lost one of its very best.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Jun 2, 2007)

Damm it is really sad that he won't be able to do what he probably enjoys doing quite a lot.


----------



## Omega id (Jun 2, 2007)

Donno who that is, but I am epileptic too  if I ever have a seizure during a tourney just leave me lying there for a few mins, i'll wake up eventually.


----------



## Final Ultima (Jun 2, 2007)

Ogawa back in his prime.

SasuSaku [MakeDamnSure]


----------



## Omega id (Jun 2, 2007)

I can't stream right now =/ (on dial up). I'll check it out when I go to my friends house (he has a mean broadband connection ).


----------



## MightyWhitey (Jun 2, 2007)

well now that ogawa is out of the way who do you guys think is the new peoples champ? ranrebu? shadow?


----------



## Final Ultima (Jun 3, 2007)

Time Release is taking forever.

I was hoping that unlocking GG mode, GGX mode, all EX characters and a couple of Shadow/Gold characters would shorten the process, but it seems like you still need to wait the full time even if most of the stuff is already unlocked.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 4, 2007)

-pilebunkers-

Does time-release even work? XD


----------



## Final Ultima (Jun 4, 2007)

Evidently it does. Just got 7 new Shadow/Gold characters.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 4, 2007)

Good things come to those whom wait, it seems. Jubilations!


----------



## Final Ultima (Jun 4, 2007)

Indeed. With the two I already have, that leaves 14 characters. I think I'm getting them about once an hour now (I thought it'd be one every two hours like previous iterations, but it doesn't quite add up that way).


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 4, 2007)

To quote Duke Nukem:


> It'll be done when it's done!


----------



## Final Ultima (Jun 4, 2007)

Hmm, it seems that I haven't gotten anything in the past few hours. They come in batches, maybe?

First edit: Only half an hour later, and I get four at once. Definitely in batches.

Second edit: It seems, in hindsight, that you have to play for a while, quit Training Mode and save, before you get the Shadow/Gold characters you waited for. Seems the game doesn't take kindly to just idling for hours on end. XD


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 5, 2007)

Your ava and sig look better on a low-res monitor at school.


----------



## Final Ultima (Jun 5, 2007)

Is that so? XD

Anyway, all of the extra content in /\Core has now been unlocked. Hooray!

Also, Arc System Works have made an official apology for all the bugs and glitches in the console release of /\Core, and have promised to shape up for future releases.

They're good sports, it's gotta be said.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 5, 2007)

They still are bitches for hating on the EU and not coughing up any Slayer concept art. =[


----------



## Final Ultima (Jun 5, 2007)

Don't blame Arc System Works for the lack of a U.S. or European release for Slash or /\Core, blame Majesco for that.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 5, 2007)

Fine. FUCK MAJESCO.

Also, doesn't Sammy also produce the Bloody Roar games?


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Jun 5, 2007)

Lucifer the Light-bearer said:


> Fine. FUCK MAJESCO.
> 
> Also, doesn't Sammy also produce the Bloody Roar games?



That's Eighting and Hudson soft...


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 5, 2007)

Hmmm... Then why do I recall seeing Sammy?


----------



## Omega id (Jun 6, 2007)

Sammy didn't make Guilty Gear, on a side note I donno who the heck makes bloody roar games but (sorry if your a fan) they should let that series die <.<

I still haven't played this game yet... haven't stopped by my friends house to get a copy... too lazy.

EDIT: Ultima... when are you going to join my Fighting Game FC? <.<


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 6, 2007)

I'm not a Bloody Roar fan, don't worry. XD I only like Gato because he's a lion, and that's about it.


----------



## dementia_ (Jun 6, 2007)

Raizing (AKA 8ing/Eighting) makes Bloody Roar. They also did the GCN/Wii Naruto fighters and handled the PSP port of Tekken Dark Resurrection. Before that they made fantastic 2D shooters like Soukyugurentai and Battle Garegga.


----------



## Final Ultima (Jun 6, 2007)

Omega id said:
			
		

> EDIT: Ultima... when are you going to join my Fighting Game FC? <.<


I checked it out, don't worry. I'll be vocal when I want to be. But damn, Chamcham snagged that co-owner spot. XD


----------



## MightyWhitey (Jun 7, 2007)

Im really likeing air buster loops massive dmg and potemkin gains tension incredibly fast in ac.


----------



## Final Ultima (Jun 7, 2007)

That double Clean Hit glitch with Sol seems to have taken a turn for the worse...if you play as a lightweight character, that is.

Goddamn, I was really hoping for an arcade perfect version of /\Core. I don't want any unfair advantages thrown my way just because of a glitch.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 7, 2007)

So does that mean Slash is the most-balanced version of GGXX?


----------



## Final Ultima (Jun 7, 2007)

Well, we'll see how bad these glitches turn out to be in tournament-level play soon enough.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 7, 2007)

What is your current stance on it, though? D'you think /\Core balances the game out, or does it create even more imbalance?


----------



## Final Ultima (Jun 7, 2007)

Well, at the moment, I don't think any of the bugs are severe enough to hamper the balance that /\Core has. So I'd say it's still probably a more balanced game than Slash.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 7, 2007)

Ah, right-o.

And I do believe that I have just found a decent Anji player.


----------



## Final Ultima (Jun 7, 2007)

In Japan, there's a good player behind every character. XD


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 7, 2007)

I want to see an awesome Zappa. >.>


----------



## Final Ultima (Jun 7, 2007)

Imo. He was in the Tougeki '05 runner up team with Arisaka (RO) and Nemo (FA).


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 7, 2007)

Will have to check that out. Was just watching the '06 Slash tourney and some SFIII 3S tournament, one player called Monkey House, I believe, was quite ace.


----------



## Omega id (Jun 8, 2007)

I actually play Zappa myself. I know how to utilize all of his ghosts, but the most useful ones are Ghost (and Sword for Damage output and orb gain ). But Ghost' add to a really nice pressure game. I always throw out 2 and one for self defense until the other two ghost come back to me. 5S and 2S with ghost is great.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 8, 2007)

Dog was nerfed after #R, wasn't he?

And these tournaments are some major shit. Gotta learn how to RC and FRC correctly. >.<


----------



## Final Ultima (Jun 8, 2007)

Well, I don't think he got nerfed all that bad in Slash, but he was nerfed for /\Core. Now, the Dog's unblockable move _can_ be blocked provided you're not already in blockstun.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Jun 8, 2007)

Yikes, Dizzy's pretty good in this game.  I haven't used her much since reload, but I can tell the difference quite easily already.  With enough practice I might be able to get her up to speed again....though there are of course some trade offs with what she's gained and what's been slightly modified.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 8, 2007)

You like your female characters, eh?


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Jun 8, 2007)

Lucifer the Light-bearer said:


> You like your female characters, eh?



I use Chip and Bridget too though they've turned into for fun characters :S


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 8, 2007)

Only Chipp I fancies was EX. His normal version is too weak for my liking. I like my chars to do plenty o' damage with just one hit.


----------



## Final Ultima (Jun 8, 2007)

I was reminded a couple of days ago how silly Gold Random Select matches can be. They lead to some interesting fights, and some incredibly one sided ones.

"I got...fuck, Gold Anji?"
"Weyhey, Gold Sol!"
"Oh, hell..."


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 8, 2007)

XDDDDDDDDDDDDD

Spamming Dragon Rave + Volcanic Viper? XD


----------



## Final Ultima (Jun 8, 2007)

I assume you mean Tyrant Rave, but yes. XD


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 8, 2007)

I'm in the middle of a heat-wave, so probably. 

Either that or Dragon Install. XD


----------



## Final Ultima (Jun 8, 2007)

Well, Gold Sol is in Dragon Install for the entire match anyway, so there'd be no point in doing the Overdrive. XD


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 8, 2007)

...that's just insane. 

Overdrive -> Roman Cancel -> Overdrive - Roman Cancel\/
/\______________________________________________|


----------



## Final Ultima (Jun 8, 2007)

It isn't insane...it's just a joke.

Or rather, every other Gold character is the joke, and Gold Sol is the punchline.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 8, 2007)

WRONG

Slayer is the punch. Mappa, bitch. :3


----------



## Final Ultima (Jun 11, 2007)

Typical, I unlock all the Shadow/Gold characters, then switch Auto-Save off, only to realise a week later that you can unlock all of the old stages and variations of stages from Slash by Time Release too.

Edit: There, _now_ all done.


----------



## MightyWhitey (Jun 20, 2007)

Alright ultima I finaly have a vid of myself playing there will be more but it was recorded on vcr and my friends comp is down so he is going to send it to his other friend. so he recorded some of the matches on the tape onto his camera and sent one to me.

Barusamikosu (Potemkin vs Johnny)
Barusamikosu (Potemkin vs Johnny)


----------



## Final Ultima (Jun 20, 2007)

Aha, excellent. You've got an awesome Potemkin.

Also, XD at that first Potemkin Buster catch in your first match. Talk about bursting at the wrong time.


----------



## MightyWhitey (Jun 20, 2007)

Ya he actualy got alot better from the last time i played with him, He used to just jump around spamming jh

the total score between us was 32-1  
when i got the streak to 26 he beat me by runing out the clock 
then i won 6 more and handed it to my firend who watched all of em 

I beleive we recorded some of me vs my other friend, he has a very good eddie, best in socal.


----------



## Final Ultima (Jun 22, 2007)

Despite the publishers Aksys Games (not to be confused with Arc System Works) previously denying that they'd be publishing Slash in the U.S., it seems that they'll be publishing /\Core in the U.S.


Lol @ Naruto's mouth that looks like a bleeding anus

And perhaps, more importantly...

Lol @ Naruto's mouth that looks like a bleeding anus

...they're gonna fix the console glitches present in the Japanese version.


----------



## SENTINEL (Jun 24, 2007)

Can't wait.


----------



## MightyWhitey (Jun 24, 2007)

And I guess for those going to ax they are throwing a tourney at there booth with free entry fee!!!!!! and you can bring your own stick (this persueded me to buy a badge)


----------



## Final Ultima (Aug 13, 2007)

So despite the fact that a few months ago, Ogawa was diagnosed with epilepsy after passing out during a Guilty Gear qualifier, last night the team of Ogawa (ED), Niga (SL) and Shouji (TE) won the Tougeki '07 Guilty Gear XX /\Core Final. How about that? XD

It was just an awesome event. It was nice to see a Tougeki with Team Ogawa vs Team Arisaka in the finals again. I kinda hoped N-Otoko, P.C and RF would make it to the finals, but oh well.


----------



## Omega id (Aug 13, 2007)

Heh, 2 month later... 

But yeah I donno anyone there that you just talked about, lol. I don't pay attention to famous/popular players.  On a side note... I think my fighting game days are over... I feel like retiring just like I did with First Person Shooters back in 04... I dedicated over 5-6 years of my life to this... I'm finally getting tired of it.


----------



## Omega id (Aug 13, 2007)

... actually thats not true. The only fighter I am playing right now is Tekken 5... I'll wait for KOFXII and see what happens.


----------



## Banshi (Aug 14, 2007)

So are there any new or unlockable characters in here, cause i thought there would be looking at the intro, this game doesnt seem to really have anything that new other than new animations and levels

btw has anybody ever beaten survival mode. cause it seems impossible. cause the characters are so powered up

and also can someone explain how to cancel (french canceling, roman canceling or whatever you call it)


----------



## Final Ultima (Aug 14, 2007)

There are no characters in /\Core that weren't already present in Slash. However, if your last Guilty Gear game was XX or #Reload, A.B.A and Order-Sol are new characters (although A.B.A is from Guilty Gear Isuka).

Roman Cancel - Any three attack buttons sans Dust. Costs 50% tension. Completely cancels the recovery frames of the move. Works for almost all moves. Only works on block or hit. Signified by two red rings emanating from the character.

Force Roman Cancel - A special version of Roman Cancel that only costs 25% tension. Only works for specific moves during specific frames. Doesn't need to be on block or hit. Signified by two blue rings emanating from the character.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 14, 2007)

With some chars bothering with FRC's is just pointless, though.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 14, 2007)

Game should be out at the end of the month for PS2, can't wait to get my hands on it.


----------



## Omega id (Aug 14, 2007)

@ Lucifer

Rarely is an FRC useless... the only one I can think of at the top of my head right now is Jam's crouching Dust. It has the biggest FRC window ever it's as effortless as doing a regular RC. It's wierd cause since the window is so big you can FRC before and during the crouching dust hit... Another pointless FRC is Jam's HS follow up, anyone can see it coming and that dash move can easily be jabbed out so you can stop her before the move even comes out, even if you false roman the dash to go for a grab or something it won't change your opponent's mind about wanting to jab you out of it... on top of that, Jam's S or HS follow ups are perfect Potemkin buster bait. S being safer due to the fact you can choose when it will hit while the HS version keeps her dashing (and it puts her behind the enemy to attempt to cross up). The only up side to the HS version of her dash follow up is that it recovers faster than the S version.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 15, 2007)

I've found little use in Slayer's FRC's aswell, but that might be because I'm still playing #R.


----------



## Final Ultima (Aug 15, 2007)

Omega_id, while it's true that few FRCs are useless in the game, I think Lucifer was just trying to say that some characters are a lot less reliant on FRCs than others. Slayer is a particularly good example of this.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 15, 2007)

Final Ultima said:


> Omega_id, while it's true that few FRCs are useless in the game, I think Lucifer was just trying to say that some characters are a lot less reliant on FRCs than others. Slayer is a particularly good example of this.



Bingo.

'tis where the 'with some' comes in.


----------



## Omega id (Aug 15, 2007)

@ Final Ultima

Potemkin is the greater example. All of my friends have come to the conclusion that Potemkin is too scrubby and easy to use  - Funny my friend Tony, former Naruto GNT player (quit after realizing how broken the games are). Compares Potemkin to Kyubi Naruto in the sense that he can hardly be stopped and anyone can easily pick him up.


----------



## MightyWhitey (Aug 15, 2007)

I agree with easy to pick up but not with he can hardly be stopped.


----------



## MightyWhitey (Aug 28, 2007)

Back from evo and I had a blast, the highlight was definatly watching yipes take the championship in marvel.

anyways I bring you random GGAC match vids enjoy.

Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed


----------



## Final Ultima (Aug 28, 2007)

Good stuff. I caught the qualifiers on live feed, and found out the final results a couple of days ago. Seems like it was a pretty interesting Evo, although "ick" at the...ahem, "wide range of characters" used in the CvS2 finals.


----------



## MightyWhitey (Aug 28, 2007)

to be honest I was actualy dosing off during the cvs2 finals but that was mainly from the lack of sleep


----------



## Final Ultima (Sep 14, 2007)

Bumping this seeing as it's now out in the U.S. and all.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 14, 2007)

Does it feature the same shit announcer?


----------



## Final Ultima (Sep 14, 2007)

I'm afraid so. The only changes aside from translation that I'm aware of is the removal of the glitches present in the Japanese version.


----------



## Suzaku of Hidden Flame (Sep 15, 2007)

I just bought Accent Core yesterday. I have to say it is a very good update. Thanks to this game, I use Sol Badguy again (I'm mostly a Faust and Jam player).


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Sep 15, 2007)

Haven't gotten a chance to play it yet, but I do have it.

I got to beat .hack//GU volume 3 first.


----------



## Final Ultima (Sep 15, 2007)

I commend your taste in games, Shiro. Guilty Gear, .hack, MegaTen, all of my favorite stuff.

Currently going through the farce of unlocking stuff again. Just cleared Arcade Mode with all normal characters, and got to Level 600 on Survival Mode. I'll clear Arcade Mode with all EX characters later, then I can let Time Release do its thing.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Sep 15, 2007)

I have a wide variey of tastes. xD

I tried this earlier today to get a break from .hack

It's pretty fun. Can't say anything wrong with the game. I got beat in Survival Mode pretty early on though, but I'm kind of out of shape with GG. lol


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 15, 2007)

FU got beaten by Anji. xD


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Sep 16, 2007)

So, what types of controllers do you guys use to play this game?

I use my only controller that's good for 2-D Fighters. My Street Fighter 10th Anniv. Akuma D-Pad Controller.


----------



## Final Ultima (Sep 17, 2007)

I use a good old Dual Shock 2. Hasn't failed me yet. I find that the build quality of those Street Fighter 15th Anniversary controllers (I have the Ryu one) is surprisingly poor.

One of these days I'll move onto stick and get myself a Hori Real Arcade Pro 2.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 17, 2007)

Dual Shock 2 could do with slightly larger buttons for the D-pad, but it's my preferred controller as well. 360 controller isn't made for fighters, that's for sure.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Sep 22, 2007)

Frustration to the MAX!

I-no is so damn annoying, well, only that boss move of hers. I just can't time it right to dodge the one that covers the screen.  I even toned it down to Beginner and it took me abut 20 tries. >.<

My wrist hurts, I was about to throw my controller on the ground ut I resisted, luckily.


----------



## Final Ultima (Oct 19, 2007)

I know this is bumping a somewhat dead topic just to answer a question, but I just finished a training session and was wondering how the thread was doing.



			
				Shiro Amada said:
			
		

> Frustration to the MAX!
> 
> I-no is so damn annoying, well, only that boss move of hers. I just can't time it right to dodge the one that covers the screen. I even toned it down to Beginner and it took me abut 20 tries. >.<
> 
> My wrist hurts, I was about to throw my controller on the ground ut I resisted, luckily.


Megalomania troubles? Consult "Megalomania for Dummies".



Or, alternatively, if during either of the formations in which you have to move close to I-no...you choose to Gold Burst, you'll get 100% tension and dodge the remainder of the attack, this is especially useful for those with problems dodging the full screen version.

Note: Technically, I-no is not invincible during Megalomania. Rather, she is in a unique state of hyper armor in which she only takes 1 point of damage from each hit. This is why you can still touch her, and therefore still hit her with a Gold Burst.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 19, 2007)

Weirdly enough I'd never played the Guilty Gear series until this morning and I loved it, it was Guilty Gear XX. I went to my local game store and picked this version up today. So far it's great but I'm having a hard time picking a character that I can play well with. I'm getting to be ok with Axl Low but I think I need to play some other characters.


----------



## Final Ultima (Oct 19, 2007)

If you have no idea who to pick based on design alone, my advice is to play through Arcade Mode with every character (if you want to unlock stuff, this would be a quicker way to anyway), and just see who feels natural. Most new players gravitate to Sol or Ky. Hell, I never moved away from Sol.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 20, 2007)

Slayer for me. 

Also, Rhys; those cartoons make me fucking lol. So corny. XD


----------



## Final Ultima (Oct 20, 2007)

Slayer's not exactly the most basic of characters to learn how to use well, mind you, at least not any more. Although, I suppose some people like using him just for his easy damage (similar to how new players can also gravitate to Potemkin sometimes) and less so his complex linking. I have a friend who basically just spams Big Bang Upper and Dead on Time whenever he has the tension for it and somehow manages to scrape wins.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 20, 2007)

Haha. XD

I gravitated towards him sheerly out of aesthetic reasons. Then I discovered he kicks arse. I mean, talk about bang for a buck, eh? Plus, his pressuring is awesome. >.> 

I stick more to his dandy-stepping, anyway.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 21, 2007)

Alright, I started to practice with Ky and I tried out arcade mode. Things went well until I came up against Sol. It was horrible, he beat the crap out of Ky for a great while until I excited, trained a bit more came back and then I finally won. It was great. I thought it was a piece of cake until I came up against I-no. I didn't expect her to be that...what's the word...powerful. I know this is a fighting game but still, it was to much. I had to once again train again and then finally come back and beat her with Ky, I don't know how to did it but near the last 4 fights I somehow was able to keep up with her through my strategy. Once I beat her I tried to switch to another character, enter Sol Badguy. 

I don't know how to use Sol well but after playing a bit I figured out some things, I need to learn how to chain combos and use air combos more, that's my biggest open area. Outside of him I want to be able to use Axl, Order Sol and maybe 2 more characters. I tried each of them against I-no and she dominated. 

It was horrible.


----------



## mystictrunks (Oct 21, 2007)

Try out Venom, the dude's a beast.


----------



## Wu Fei (Oct 22, 2007)

Venom used to be my main dude. Its like onslaught unleashed. Set up that huge spirit bomb, its locks em down, go low then go high, and they cant do ish about it cept for that damn guard bubble. Though this only works good on average comp. Those elites are fucking ridiculus. 

Thats y i got my ace in the hole TESTAMENT! omg the juggles, set ups, traps. My fave.

Alot of people said Slayer used to be the best, but i cant play with him for shit.

Luv this game.


----------



## Banshi (Oct 22, 2007)

I hate testament, i went to this tournament at a anime con last month and i got uberized by this guy using testament

he kept on spamming that monster that attacks you from the back

I wish i could play this game online or something


----------



## Final Ultima (Oct 22, 2007)

I notice many people still having problems with Boss I-no, and I just gotta say...do yourselves a favour and avoid unlocking the requirements to fight Boss Order-Sol afterwards, at least for a while. He will rape you inside out, and I wouldn't want anyone discouraged from playing a game just because of an optional boss.


----------



## Wu Fei (Oct 22, 2007)

lol. WTF WERE THEY THINKING WITH ORDER SOL!!

Welp....U'll see y Sol used to be the effin man back in the day.

If u do fight, don't even try to fight regular. U may as well be saying ur trying to get a perfect in a 3 minute + fight with an upped AI, with regenerating life, free supers (!), regular attacks the strength of ur  super....GO FOR THE INSTANT KILL!

And if u miss the instant kill.....lol. Can u say Sasuke versus Itachi part 1. lol.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 22, 2007)

I never faced Boss Order-Sol yet. It's always I-no over and over.


----------



## Wu Fei (Oct 22, 2007)

Aww dude, get tight, save supers for the finishing blow, don't lose any rounds all the way up to I-no. U can lose to I-no though and it wont matter.

U should fight Sol afterwards. Have fun tossing ur controller around the room. 

I've gotten him down low as hell....then the bastards life came back fast as hell. 

Its funny cuz its like when ur fighting him, ur saying "I can do this, I can do this, only a quarter of life left.....Then Dragon Install is activated and the hope in ur eyes turns into despair cuz u know that u can no longer win lol. I cant fight top notch for prolonged matches, i make mistakes like a noob. 

Sol says Gill = Shit.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 22, 2007)

My Ky's gotten alot better, now I have to face Sol again, let's see how much better I've become with him. Round 1 to Sol, crap, how did I beat this guy the first time? Jesus, this is unreal. For some reason I can't beat him. I've done it before but he's so crazy with his chaining combos and his hard hits. 

Someone tell me something. In arcade when you face Sol with Ky, is he powered-uped or does he naturally do that must damage when he hits you?


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Oct 22, 2007)

Banshi said:


> I hate testament, i went to this tournament at a anime con last month and i got uberized by this guy using testament
> 
> he kept on spamming that monster that attacks you from the back
> 
> I wish i could play this game online or something



Don't hate yourself...Testament is S-Rank in Acore. There are a lot more things to worry about outside of the Barney attack.......like that damn exploding tree and loops.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 22, 2007)

Any chance of /\Core coming out for 360, or will I have to cop the Wii version?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 22, 2007)

Get the PS2 version.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 22, 2007)

I don't have a PS2 anymore?


----------



## Wu Fei (Oct 23, 2007)

Karsa Orlong said:


> I don't have a PS2 anymore?



kill yoself. twice.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 23, 2007)

No thank you. I enjoyed it, but 'twas time to move on.


----------



## Banshi (Oct 23, 2007)

Karsa Orlong said:


> Any chance of /\Core coming out for 360, or will I have to cop the Wii version?


 can you play wii version online.....


----------



## Wu Fei (Oct 23, 2007)

Karsa Orlong said:


> No thank you. I enjoyed it, but 'twas time to move on.



i never understood people giving/selling off ther game systems. What do u have now? 

cuz ps2 is still fully supported by sony for at least another 2 years. best system ever. i'd have be on drugs to sell off my ps2. too much money and games that'd be basically down the drain.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 24, 2007)

Xbox360. Awesome games that I want for that system, and I didn't have enough money to buy it whilst keeping my PS2. Mass Effect alone validates it, I'm afraid. I'll probably cop a second-hand PS2 in the future and buy the select few games that are worth it, but not full-on gaming.


----------



## Final Ultima (Oct 24, 2007)

Kyuubi Naruto said:
			
		

> My Ky's gotten alot better, now I have to face Sol again, let's see how much better I've become with him. Round 1 to Sol, crap, how did I beat this guy the first time? Jesus, this is unreal. For some reason I can't beat him. I've done it before but he's so crazy with his chaining combos and his hard hits.
> 
> Someone tell me something. In arcade when you face Sol with Ky, is he powered-uped or does he naturally do that must damage when he hits you?


Sub-bosses don't have increased damage. However, it should be noted that it often seems like they ignore the guts modifier, although I'm not too sure if that's the case.


----------



## Tone (Oct 28, 2007)

Right so, I haven't played Guilty Gear since XX, bought this yesterday, and found out that.. I really suck 

Best thing I ever really learned was Testament's grave digger loop (and even then i couldnt really do it on reaction, just randomly messing about in training) but that was removed.

So.. I went back to playing Bridget, but I hear he's bad now and I shouldnt bother or something. Someone want to elaborate on why?


----------



## Omega id (Oct 28, 2007)

DIE BUSTAH!

Anyone I donno anything about bridget on AC except for the PS2 release having missing moves or something... though supposedly a newer version was released that fixes that.... I haven't played GGXX in ages now... I kinda quit... well more like... gave it a rest.


----------



## Biolink (Oct 28, 2007)

Eddie rules you all


----------



## Final Ultima (Oct 28, 2007)

Just got back from a Ranking Battle in Manchester. Came in third place. Had some consistency issues, but otherwise I'm happy.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 28, 2007)

Did you roll your main or did you go with your secret weapon, Rhys?


----------



## shinjowy (Oct 28, 2007)

Wow, last time I played Guilty Gear was on XX, and I mainly use Bridget and Eddie, though I tried dabbling with Testament and  Zappa just for the hell of it. I just wanted to know if they changed anything with Bridget or Eddie for ACore, since those two are my mains.


----------



## Final Ultima (Oct 28, 2007)

Karsa Orlong said:
			
		

> Did you roll your main or did you go with your secret weapon, Rhys?


As usual, I went with Sol. As I learned back in July, I couldn't apply anything I learned with Axl in a proper match.



			
				shinjowy said:
			
		

> Wow, last time I played Guilty Gear was on XX, and I mainly use Bridget and Eddie, though I tried dabbling with Testament and Zappa just for the hell of it. I just wanted to know if they changed anything with Bridget or Eddie for ACore, since those two are my mains.


Every character has changed quite a bit since XX, but Eddie has probably changed more than anyone else (except in the respect that he's still stupidly good). All of his Eddie Shoukan (Eddie Summon) specific moves have changed completely.


----------



## Biolink (Oct 28, 2007)

> Wow, last time I played Guilty Gear was on XX, and I mainly use Bridget and Eddie, though I tried dabbling with Testament and Zappa just for the hell of it. I just wanted to know if they changed anything with Bridget or Eddie for ACore, since those two are my mains.



Character movesets are constantly being updated,new moves added,some moves may have better or worse priority,some moves may be slower,etc,etc...

 (Guilty Gear mainly with spin-off stuff like Hokuto no Ken and Sengoku Basara X)

or

 (Go to the forums.There is a little bit of everything)

Those are the spots for Guilty Gear shit.Your questions can be answered there


----------



## shinjowy (Nov 6, 2007)

What the hell... why is the the PS2 version so hard to find in Canada? I've checked a variety of stores (EBGames, Microplay, Wal-Mart, Zellers, hell even Blockbuster) but they don't have it!! Any help would be appreciated.

Oh and thanks for the above sites... looks like I'll have to brush up on my Eddie and Bridget (when I find the friggin game)


----------



## HEATAQUA (Nov 6, 2007)

I wanted to get the PS2 verison but i couldn't find it in stores


----------



## Banshi (Nov 6, 2007)

It really sucks you cant play this game on the wii WIFI!!!
how are they gonna make 3d games like tenkaichi, and brawl wifi but not this!?


----------



## Biolink (Nov 6, 2007)

shinjowy said:


> What the hell... why is the the PS2 version so hard to find in Canada? I've checked a variety of stores (EBGames, Microplay, Wal-Mart, Zellers, hell even Blockbuster) but they don't have it!! Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> Oh and thanks for the above sites... looks like I'll have to brush up on my Eddie and Bridget (when I find the friggin game)





HEATAQUA said:


> I wanted to get the PS2 verison but i couldn't find it in stores



Try Amazon.com

If you guys don't have Credit Cards,just give the money to your parents up front.That worked for me before I got my card


----------



## Final Ultima (Nov 7, 2007)

Some Wii based hilarity for those that have or are looking to get the Wii version.

[DLMURL]http://ellctr.wave.prohosting.com/[/DLMURL]
Video: Wii Will Wii Will Rock You
Password: wii

To clarify, the amount of frames in which you can perform FRCs is increased significantly in the Wii version in order to make them possible on the Wiimote. Fortunately, there is the option to restore their original length, but still, it's quite amusing.


----------



## Jicksy (Nov 20, 2007)

Banshi said:


> It really sucks you cant play this game on the wii WIFI!!!
> how are they gonna make 3d games like tenkaichi, and brawl wifi but not this!?



and i thought there might be wifi in the wii version lol


----------



## dark0samurai (Nov 20, 2007)

oooh (drools)

need to chip my ps2 in order to get this game -__-;;;

bt ive played this @ a tounry in my town one time not so long ago, my mate did this sick move where order sol did his combo to death move...

im suprised that "cheap" chippy has more defence than the last gg i polayed which was #reload

better aerial combos this time..


----------



## MS81 (Nov 20, 2007)

dark0samurai said:


> oooh (drools)
> 
> need to chip my ps2 in order to get this game -__-;;;
> 
> ...



nah homey the U.S. version is out already so u don't need to waste ur money.


----------



## dark0samurai (Nov 20, 2007)

didnt say i was gunna buy it 

whos you fave character on gg then dude?


----------



## dark0samurai (Dec 3, 2007)

This thread has died from some reason..................


----------



## MUSOLINI (Dec 3, 2007)

order sol heeeeelp. 

ok, im not a huge GG fan, nor am i a fan of the sort of gameplay it represents (the MVC superjump combos among other things). but i do own this game, and i do wanna learn it better. sol is my favorite character and order sol is by far the coolest character in the game. what i want to know is how do you perform that fatal ko ending after the rave super (the one where you press the buttons in sequence and end it with a half circle back, forward HS?). anybody here know how to do it? any help is appreciated.


----------



## MightyWhitey (Dec 4, 2007)

Go to training mode, press start, look at command list, scroll down to bottom, done.

Its quite easy to do since its been dumbed down from slash.


632146s, p k s h d k s, 632146h


----------



## MUSOLINI (Dec 4, 2007)

MightyWhitey said:


> Go to training mode, press start, look at command list, scroll down to bottom, done.
> 
> Its quite easy to do since its been dumbed down from slash.
> 
> ...



?dude, this is the normal one, it in the list and it doesn't finish with the fatal k.o. ending right? 

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=dREdBH1qWL4[/YOUTUBE]

is the hp requirement the only thing or do you also need to end the move differently after the last 632146H?


----------



## Final Ultima (Dec 4, 2007)

Regarding the Instant Kill extension to Dragon Install: Sakkai, your opponent's health needs to be fairly low when you activate the move itself (this is why you rarely see Boss or Gold Order-Sol perform the IK when he defeats you with this move, because you still tend to have a good chunk of your health left when he starts it), and the last hit must put them down to their last 5-10% of their health or less.

If you fulfill those requirements, the Instant Kill is automatic.


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Dec 4, 2007)

Banshi said:


> It really sucks you cant play this game on the wii WIFI!!!
> how are they gonna make 3d games like tenkaichi, and brawl wifi but not this!?


wait a mintue, the Wii version of this game dosen't have WiFi??? WTF


----------



## MUSOLINI (Dec 4, 2007)

Final Ultima said:


> Regarding the Instant Kill extension to Dragon Install: Sakkai, your opponent's health needs to be fairly low when you activate the move itself (this is why you rarely see Boss or Gold Order-Sol perform the IK when he defeats you with this move, because you still tend to have a good chunk of your health left when he starts it), and the last hit must put them down to their last 5-10% of their health or less.
> 
> If you fulfill those requirements, the Instant Kill is automatic.



thanx man.


----------



## shinjowy (Dec 11, 2007)

This thread shouldn't die...

Anyway, I've been playing with Testament a good deal now, and all I can say is that this guy is freakin insane. I honestly thought he was really bad in X2, and so I never bothered playing him seriously... haha, I guess I was wrong.

His EXE Beast hits both sides (which I never knew he could do... maybe I just remembered wrong), his traps can really give me the advantage, and that badland loop is just a little broken, IMO. Definitely one of my faves right now, together with Bridget and Eddie... heh, I guess you guys can pretty much infer my main style of play based on these characters.


----------



## Final Ultima (Dec 26, 2007)

Now introducing Guilty Gear XX /\Core Plus.

It's essentially a new version of /\Core without all the console-only glitches that the original Japanese release had (not an issue with the Japanese Wii version or both U.S. versions), but there are three new additions that make it unique.

[AEN] Bamboo Blade 13

Kliff, Justice and Story Mode.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Dec 26, 2007)

they fuck up a game (not too badly though) and we have to pay for it with the illusion of an "upgrade".  Quite nice indeed.  
I'll get it anyway which makes me feel that much dumber.


----------



## Final Ultima (Dec 26, 2007)

Well, if you have a copy of the Japanese PS2 /\Core, you can get the cheaper expansion version of /\Core Plus, which essentially just patches the game like an expansion pack, kinda like with Persona 3: FES.


----------



## Banshi (Dec 26, 2007)

the timing for false roman cancels are ridiculous in this game, i can barely do any good combo's because of it
anybody else have this problem?
they seriously need to give more time


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Dec 26, 2007)

Final Ultima said:


> Well, if you have a copy of the Japanese PS2 /\Core, you can get the cheaper expansion version of /\Core Plus, which essentially just patches the game like an expansion pack, kinda like with Persona 3: FES.


Yeah I have the original copy.  I haven't played Persona 3 yet (not a big fan of the series) so I don't know how that expansion works.  I hope it isn't in a Dynasty Warriors XL sort of way which would constantly require me to load 2 disks every time I want to play.  I'm willing to fork over extra money for a stand alone version.


Banshi said:


> the timing for false roman cancels are ridiculous in this game, i can barely do any good combo's because of it
> anybody else have this problem?
> they seriously need to give more time



Practice practice practice is all I can say.  They made some of them difficult for valid reasons, though difficult timing serves as more of a way to hinder you for a period of time, than to fully take away abuse since like most things, it can be mastered...but yeah I actually prefer the timing this way...except for with May, but that's been mentioned already.


----------



## Final Ultima (Dec 26, 2007)

Chamcham basically said all that needs to be said, just practice. Go on Training Mode, practice it many times over many sessions, and then soon enough it'll become muscle memory. From then on, you'll gradually learn to combo in and out of FRCs and/or apply them to your pressure game (character dependent, I guess), and that's where things start to get advanced.


----------



## crabman (Dec 26, 2007)

So do we have any Baiken players here? What do you guys think of all the changes? Like, generally most of her moves haven't changed, but I just don't like how they drag across the ground when you throw them now, makes it a bit harder to follow up with a combo, or maybe it's just me. 

How about Johnny players? I can't figure out how to use this guy correctly, but I think he's one of the more interesting characters. Any tips?

Ironically, I haven't used Jam since X so yeah...


----------



## Final Ultima (Dec 26, 2007)

Thing is, Baiken probably got quite a bit better in /\Core, but at the end of the day, she's become a lot more dull, especially with the wall bounce being removed on her j.D. All of her combos are boring (I say this as a Sol player). I mean, in the Guilty Gear XX /\Core Break Encyclopedia, most characters have at least 10 example combos, Baiken has 4.

Johnny's a very interesting character. It's more or less all about putting pressure on with Mist Cancels, spacing correctly and then ultimately punishing mistakes with Level 2 Mist Finer into Divine Blade FRC/Killer Joker FRC combos. It's a shame he got somewhat nerfed in /\Core, but to me, that makes him look all the more refined. A successful Johnny player deserves respect.

Jam is now stupidly good. Arguably the best Force Break in the game, and silly 6HS wall stick loops.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 26, 2007)

Jam vs. Jam fights still make you want to put the vid on mute, though.


----------



## crabman (Dec 26, 2007)

LOL!!! That's so true... I think my friends encountered a weird glitch in Isuka that made her yell WHOAH! every time they attacked. Yeah, they were fighting the big dog thing I forgot his name so they had to stick with it until he died. 

I don't know what to think about Baiken, it seems like it's her love patch. It's a little bit easier to perform her jump dust combos, but not to chain them up. Her counters are awesome now though that backwards stabby one makes people stagger, her heavy slash one lets you close in quick so that makes a fight with someone long ranged like Ky a lot easier. But according to some forums, it's not really worth the tension bar to do some of her FRC combos. But yeah, not exactly a top tier player here. : D


----------



## Banshi (Dec 26, 2007)

Baiken is my main, and it seems like all of her good combos require the opponent to be against the wall, i know one good combo that takes about half of everybodies life, and it takes 50% tension (75% if i dont get the frc)

so then i tried order-sol, but i cant do the jump install thing, and i tried dizzy but her FRC on her ice-sickle thing seems impossible, so now im trying to play with aba right now


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (Dec 27, 2007)

Is this game better than Soul Calibur, Street Fighter or Tekken?


----------



## crabman (Dec 27, 2007)

lol, everything is better than soul caliber now. 

Tekken is a 3d fighter, and this is a 2d so you can't really compare the two together. 

Street fighter is a little bit slower, but just as much fun. I don't know I like both just about equally.


----------



## Biscuits (Dec 27, 2007)

I still play this regularly, Soon I'll start to go out and look for comp...
Computer doesn't cut it anymore when you're trying to get better.


----------



## Final Ultima (Dec 27, 2007)

Too right, and I'm glad to hear it. The Guilty Gear community needs as much competition as it can get.


----------



## Biscuits (Dec 27, 2007)

I've looked into a few forums and the NYC GG scene is lacking, which sucks...


----------



## crabman (Dec 27, 2007)

Banshi said:


> Baiken is my main, and it seems like all of her good combos require the opponent to be against the wall, i know one good combo that takes about half of everybodies life, and it takes 50% tension (75% if i dont get the frc)
> 
> so then i tried order-sol, but i cant do the jump install thing, and i tried dizzy but her FRC on her ice-sickle thing seems impossible, so now im trying to play with aba right now



I'm gonna have to disagree with you on that one, pretty much all her combos hurt pretty bad (except against potemkin, friggin caveman...). And her 2.D>tatami>J.C.>P-K-S>A.D. rapes all (except potemkin, big ass frizzle frazzle grumble grumble) and it's not even that hard to pull off, unless you spam it...
Not to mention some of the combos you can pull off with her 6K, and 2HS. 

But of course if you're talking about 1 combo kills than yeah I guess you need to wall...


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Dec 27, 2007)

Ramza Beoulve said:
			
		

> Is this game better than Soul Calibur, Street Fighter or Tekken?


opinion based questions get opinion based answers, and the more people try to answer with a definitive one the worse things get.  You can only find this one out on your own basically.  Especially when all of the titles you mentioned have respectable fan bases.  My preference leans heavily on Street Fighter, but someone who likes Tekken, or GG, or Virtua Fighter would probably have a different opinion, so that basically neutralizes everything and that's a best case scenario.  


Skeets said:


> I've looked into a few forums and the NYC GG scene is lacking, which sucks...



Look for college tournaments.  That's where I found a lot of competition.  There and in CCNY.  Especially when visiting polytech with my friend.  There's competition to be found in NY, just gotta know where to look...well actually I could be wrong now since it's been a while, and...not being in NY anymore kinda makes my recommendation that much less credible.  Still worth a look though.


----------



## Biscuits (Dec 28, 2007)

Yeah, I'll be looking.
I've seen threads on SRK and Dustloop on NYC meets, but they're pretty old...


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Dec 28, 2007)

Final Ultima said:


> Thing is, Baiken probably got quite a bit better in /\Core, but at the end of the day, she's become a lot more dull, especially with the wall bounce being removed on her j.D. All of her combos are boring (I say this as a Sol player). I mean, in the Guilty Gear XX /\Core Burst Encyclopedia, most characters have at least 10 example combos, Baiken has 4.
> 
> Johnny's a very interesting character. It's more or less all about putting pressure on with Mist Cancels, spacing correctly and then ultimately punishing mistakes with Level 2 Mist Finer into Divine Blade FRC/Killer Joker FRC combos. It's a shame he got somewhat nerfed in /\Core, but to me, that makes him look all the more refined. A successful Johnny player deserves respect.
> 
> Jam is now stupidly good. Arguably the best Force Break in the game, and silly 6HS wall stick loops.



I've been getting a handle on Johnny ever since I first played AC at my friend's place. I thought he was buffed in this installment, but it could just be me. 

In any case, I've been having trouble determining if Millia was nerfed or not for some reason.


----------



## Yondaime (Dec 28, 2007)

Should I get this game for wii?


----------



## Final Ultima (Dec 28, 2007)

Johnny is essentially bottom tier in /\Core. He was doing far better for himself back in Slash, free Jackhounds, Bacchus Sigh traps that cost no tension etc. Millia on the other hand is doing very well in /\Core. Her air dash cancel combos, while generally weaker than her old Silent Force loops were in Slash, are far more versatile (work from anywhere), and her Pretty Maze Force Break is fantastic.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Dec 28, 2007)

Glad to see Millia mentions.  I don't use her but I respect Millia players a lot, especially during the reload days where I'd see her do some nasty things at tourneys and in videos.  She really earned her spot in XX and #reload since it took so much skill with her setups and whatnot.  I never checked what tier she was in for Slash and accent core though.  .


----------



## crabman (Dec 28, 2007)

B Class in Slash

A Class in Accent Core.

EDIT: 



Namikage said:


> Should I get this game for wii?



You'll probably enjoy it a lot more on a game pad/controller. Fighting games using the wiimote... sort of tiring....


----------



## Tone (Dec 28, 2007)

Robo-Ky is beaaaaast


I cant build meter for shit with him though


----------



## Biscuits (Dec 28, 2007)

Tone said:


> Robo-Ky is beaaaaast
> 
> 
> I cant build meter for shit with him though


Tension meter? 

Tension is generated by the following moves in order of amount:

- Gold Burst
- Using 236236p overdrive gives him 1 block per second until he explodes.
- 66 + p or k or s or h makes him taunt if it hits which gives him tension, up to 6 blocks.
- 63214k, his command throw, steals 0-16% depending on the enemies amount of tension.
- 2D, a mat he lays down, gives him tension while standing on it, up to 3 blocks.
- Each instant block gives him ~0.8 blocks (Can be very, very helpful!)
- Dashing gives him ~1 block/2 seconds
- Jumping forward gives him ~1 block/8 jumps
- Blocking, minuscule.
- Walking, hardly noticeable.


----------



## crabman (Jan 2, 2008)

So is anybody else a bit disappointed that I-no is still the last boss in Arcade mode? I mean, it would have been nice to fight somebody else, God mode Order SOl would have been pretty cool.


----------



## Biscuits (Jan 2, 2008)

crabman said:


> So is anybody else a bit disappointed that I-no is still the last boss in Arcade mode? I mean, it would have been nice to fight somebody else, God mode Order SOl would have been pretty cool.


You do fight Order Sol...


----------



## Final Ultima (Jan 2, 2008)

Yeah, you just have to fulfill the requirements to fight him.

Depending on whether you've set 1, 3 or 5 rounds a match, you have to finish 5, 10 or 15 rounds with an Overdrive respectively before the Boss I-no fight, all without losing a match. If you fulfill these criteria successfully, what you do against Boss I-no is irrelevant. Once you beat her, when she escapes through the black portal, it grows larger and consumes your character as well, who then lands in A.D. 2172 to take on Boss Order-Sol.


----------



## crabman (Jan 2, 2008)

O... Thx for the note I'm going to fight Order Sol now.

EDIT:AHH!!!! Lost against I-no once....


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jan 2, 2008)

crabman said:


> O... Thx for the note I'm going to fight Order Sol now.



I wouldn't call it a fight. If you ever thought I-no was a bitch to beat...


----------



## MS81 (Jan 2, 2008)

Royal_Devil1 said:


> I wouldn't call it a fight. If you ever thought I-no was a bitch to beat...



hell yeah I got slash and order-sol is the hardest boss ever.


----------



## Final Ultima (Jan 2, 2008)

While Boss Order-Sol is a lot harder now than he was in Slash (due to the CPU being far better in /\Core), you should do fine as long you don't give him a chance to use Flame Distortion.


----------



## MS81 (Jan 2, 2008)

Final Ultima said:


> While Boss Order-Sol is a lot harder now than he was in Slash (due to the CPU being far better in /\Core), you should do fine as long you don't give him a chance to use Flame Distortion.



who's da secret character in this.


----------



## Banshi (Jan 2, 2008)

i beat boss order-sol...........on easy


----------



## Banshi (Jan 2, 2008)

i beat boss order-sol...........on easy


----------



## dark0samurai (Jan 21, 2008)

if anyone is interested about this...be my guest Banner


----------



## crabman (Jan 22, 2008)

Lol, my first reaction was WHAT!?!! They just released ^Core, I guess that's a pretty good idea though, don't know why they didn't just include it into the initial release though. It'd be pretty nice to get a story since I've always heard it in japanese : P


----------



## dark0samurai (Jan 22, 2008)

crabman said:


> Lol, my first reaction was WHAT!?!! They just released ^Core, I guess that's a pretty good idea though, don't know why they didn't just include it into the initial release though. It'd be pretty nice to get a story since I've always heard it in japanese : P



lol, i cudnt believe it aswell, my mate showed me another link wid all the new features included in AC +, this is a different link i researched, dunno the actual one... me go look now...


ok, this is how much ive gotten so far.... [Rozen]​_True​_Tears​_OP​_Single​_-​_Eufoius​_-​_Reflectia​_

Your browser does not support the audio element.


----------



## TheoDerek (Jan 22, 2008)

dark0samurai said:


> lol, i cudnt believe it aswell, my mate showed me another link wid all the new features included in AC +, this is a different link i researched, dunno the actual one... me go look now...
> 
> 
> ok, this is how much ive gotten so far.... [Rozen]​_True​_Tears​_OP​_Single​_-​_Eufoius​_-​_Reflectia​_
> ...


----------



## dark0samurai (Jan 22, 2008)

Sasuke3759 said:


> AC+ is only coming out in Japan as far as I know.
> 
> AC+ fixed some bugs and stuff that the Japanese version of AC had issues with.  These bugs were fixed in the American version(this is possibly a reason we won't be getting it).



Most of my mates run the japanese version on their hard drives, i didnt know that the American verison had fixed the bugs tbh. Bt im looking forward to this one @tm 

Plus i dunno if i should actually get AC for the Wii when it comes out in the UK...


----------



## crabman (Jan 22, 2008)

Yeah, actually one of the bugs is that Order Sol's air dust is unblockable. It's blockable in training but not in a regular match. I don't know of any others though.


----------



## dark0samurai (Jan 22, 2008)

When you do the angel special wid Millia, Johnny can cancel that wid a coin throw to the head O_O;;; thats one of erm...


----------



## Final Ultima (Jan 22, 2008)

dark0samurai said:
			
		

> if anyone is interested about this...be my guest Asus P5N-T Deluxe, nForce 780i SLI, Tri-SLI


I mentioned this a few pages back, but yeah, it's good news.



			
				crabman said:
			
		

> Yeah, actually one of the bugs is that Order Sol's air dust is unblockable. It's blockable in training but not in a regular match. I don't know of any others though.


I know for a fact that isn't true, not even in the Japanese version. I even tested to verify.



			
				dark0samurai said:
			
		

> When you do the angel special wid Millia, Johnny can cancel that wid a coin throw to the head O_O;;; thats one of erm...


That's not really a glitch either, that's just Millia not having all that much in the way of frame invulnerability.

Japanese console-only glitches that I know of:-

I-no's Genkai Fortissimo game freeze
Johnny's hidden tensionless Jackhound
Testament's hidden Force Break Badlands (pointless though)
Bridget's totally invulnerable Force Break Roger Rush
No j.5HS set for Bridget's YOYO Haichi
Sol's double Clean Hits
Axl's untechable time changes between 1P and 2P
Venom's throw being Burstable on the last hit
Opponent can attack Eddie post-Slash if finished off by Shadow Hole
The colour of I-no's panties during a j.D


----------



## crabman (Jan 23, 2008)

Final Ultima said:


> I know for a fact that isn't true, not even in the Japanese version. I even tested to verify.



Apparently that Order Sol guy lied to me... I just tested it out too and you're right. My/his bad.


----------



## dark0samurai (Jan 23, 2008)

crabman said:


> Apparently that Order Sol guy lied to me... I just tested it out too and you're right. My/his bad.


----------



## Final Ultima (Jan 23, 2008)

Don't worry about it. At least you know now. XD

Hmm, I wonder if /\Core Plus will retain the misromanisation for Ky (calling him Ky Kyske instead of Ky Kiske), I mean, even the arcade version had that error, only the U.S. versions of /\Core fixed it.


----------



## Biscuits (Jan 25, 2008)

Would AC+ run on a ps3?
I might get it...*shrug*


----------



## Final Ultima (Jan 26, 2008)

Not unless it was a Japanese PS3. While PS3 games are region free, PS and PS2 games are not.


----------



## Biscuits (Jan 27, 2008)

I'm gonna be entering my first tournament on Saturday.
Link removed

I'll try and get at least 1 win with my shitty Eddie...
Even if I lose early I'll get to see some of NY/NJ's best.
Plus seeing Justin play Marvel and 3rd Strike is always a treat.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (Jan 27, 2008)

Skeets said:


> I'm gonna be entering my first tournament on Saturday.
> Link removed
> 
> I'll try and get at least 1 win with my shitty Eddie...
> ...



Good Luck.

I just started Guilty Gear. I just rented and I think im gunna buy it soon. 
My favorite characters are Sol And I-no.


----------



## Final Ultima (Jan 27, 2008)

Skeets said:
			
		

> I'm gonna be entering my first tournament on Saturday.
> Link removed
> 
> I'll try and get at least 1 win with my shitty Eddie...
> ...


Ah, best of luck to you.

Two months from now, I'll be going to a big tournament in London. Super VS Battle 2008. Pretty significant considering my first major tournament was Super VS Battle 2007, which took place around this time last year.


----------



## shinjowy (Jan 28, 2008)

Ramza Beoulve said:


> Good Luck.
> 
> I just started Guilty Gear. I just rented and I think im gunna buy it soon.
> My favorite characters are Sol And I-no.



Great, more and more people are getting into GG! That's always nice.
Anyways, good luck with I-No, she's really hard to learn, especially if you want to play competitively. If you do get good with her though she's really awesome because her combos just look so sick and her rush down is pretty devastating if done well.


----------



## Sengoku (Jan 28, 2008)

i wish Kliff Undersn was young again


----------



## Final Ultima (Jan 28, 2008)

shinjowy said:
			
		

> Great, more and more people are getting into GG! That's always nice.
> Anyways, good luck with I-No, she's really hard to learn, especially if you want to play competitively. If you do get good with her though she's really awesome because her combos just look so sick and her rush down is pretty devastating if done well.


This man speaks the truth, seriously.

Be sure to check out some match videos of KO1 (sometimes written as Koichi), the human combo video. Chemical Aijou FRC instant air dashes and Kyougen Jikkou all over the place.


----------



## crabman (Jan 29, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=dLHOEfsWmGM[/YOUTUBE]

Good stuff


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (Jan 29, 2008)

I dont know if this is any good, but in Guilty Gear Isuka I was in versus mode and I was Baiken( My favorite charcater, because she reminds me of Kenshin.) and I versed Jam Level 990 and i beat her. O_O

Does that mean Im good haha

The mode was on Maniac, but somehow I dont think it affects versus mode.


----------



## Final Ultima (Jan 30, 2008)

Isuka A.I. isn't as good as /\Core A.I. (at least from my recollection), and fighting the CPU isn't a particularly good test of skill in the first place, but it's a good start, if nothing else. Keep it up.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (Jan 30, 2008)

Final Ultima said:


> Isuka A.I. isn't as good as /\Core A.I. (at least from my recollection), and fighting the CPU isn't a particularly good test of skill in the first place, but it's a good start, if nothing else. Keep it up.



Yeah for a second, I thought I was the best Guilty Gear player on Earth bahaha. 
oh man. Thanks for telling me, I knew I wasnt that good.


----------



## Banshi (Jan 31, 2008)

whats the highest amount anybody has won battles in a row on maniac in versus mode, mine is 17

AI is good in this game


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 1, 2008)

Banshi said:


> whats the highest amount anybody has won battles in a row on maniac in versus mode, mine is 17
> 
> AI is good in this game


That's nothing,try getting that against humans...

I got a 10 game win streak earlier at my arcade, fucked up on the last match, fucking Jam and her 6H loop....


----------



## dark0samurai (Feb 14, 2008)

thread died?


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 14, 2008)

Skeets said:


> I'm gonna be entering my first tournament on Saturday.
> 
> 
> I'll try and get at least 1 win with my shitty Eddie...
> ...



Guess I'll update on what happened.
I got to the tourney a little early to get some casuals in. When I arrived I saw a Dizzy player on the 2P side beating.
He had 66 wins, so I was like that must be Xaq the NY dizzy, so I wasn't that surprised.
His Win streak ended at 106(), losing to Marlinpie one of the top 3 Eddie players in the U.S.

The tourney it's self went pretty good, I was a bit side tracked by the 3S and ST tournaments.

I won my first tourney match 2-0 against this Faust player who just couldn't handle Eddie's pressure/mixup.

after about an hour of watching the other gaming tourney's, I got called for my second match.
It was against another Faust player, a good one at that...
He beat me 2-0 with me only taking 1 round. So I was sent to losers... 

In losers I had to play against a pretty good Slayer, I murdered him the first round with basic Mawaru combo/mixups. The next rounds I just couldn't execute.
I lost the rest of the rounds and match to the Slayer...
I wasn't as disappointed when I found out that, that same Slayer eliminated XAQ later in the tourney.

Marlinpie ended up winning the whole thing playing random select the whole tourney... and only picking his main(eddie) in Grand finals...

I think it was a pretty good first GG tourney for me and it definitely wasn't my last...

/rant....


----------



## Final Ultima (Feb 14, 2008)

Ah, sounds like it was a pretty good event, Skeets. As for being eliminated, don't sweat it. Losing is fine as long as you learn something from the experience. You can't expect to achieve greatness in an instant, after all.

I've seen vids of Marlin play, so the result doesn't really surprise me all that much.



			
				dark0samurai said:
			
		

> thread died?


Until /\Core Plus is released, it can't really be helped.


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 14, 2008)

Yeah, I'm trying to get me a HRAP before March, since March is packed with tournaments every weekend.
Though I'm not too sure I'm trying to spend $100 on one...


----------



## Final Ultima (Feb 14, 2008)

I have yet to make the pad to stick transition myself. Mostly because I tend to only have enough money to go to the events themselves (which is pricey enough because I'm forced to travel across the country for them), and I prefer the experience to having a better device.

If I ever plan to head to Japan at any point though, I need to be making that transition.


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 14, 2008)

I made the transition right when I decided to play Eddie. Eddie on Pad is possible with button mapping, but controlling the shadow is much simpler with a stick.

I can play characters like Sol and Potemkin on Pad, but neither of them are on the level of my Eddie...


----------



## Final Ultima (Feb 14, 2008)

Well, that's the thing. I'm a Sol player, so I have less motivation than if I played Eddie or I-no or something.


----------



## shinjowy (Feb 15, 2008)

Well, I really haven't thought about going with a stick, because I play mainly in people's houses and they all use pads. Then again, it's not really difficult to play Testament and Bridget effectively on a pad anyway (with the exception of the Bridget's comeback glitch, which seems to be insanely hard to do on the pad).

That tournament must have been a truly amazing experience though, Skeets. I actually have yet to enter a tournament myself (though I have played a few casuals at some random places), but the thing is that Toronto isn't really a hot spot for GG.


----------



## LayZ (Feb 15, 2008)

My friends have made the transition to the stick, I can only play on the pad.  I can only really compete when I'm using EX May (The whales always save my ass).  I can kind of play with Ky, Jam, Dizzy, Baiken, and Milia though.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (Feb 16, 2008)

My new favorite character is Baiken, she is really awesome and reminds me of Kenshin. She is a really good character as well, and I heard somewhere she used to be a boss. O_o


----------



## ~ Lawliet ~ (Feb 17, 2008)

I own the PS2 version rather than the Wii version, quite win.


----------



## Final Ultima (Feb 17, 2008)

LayZ said:
			
		

> My friends have made the transition to the stick, I can only play on the pad.  I can only really compete when I'm using EX May (The whales always save my ass).  I can kind of play with Ky, Jam, Dizzy, Baiken, and Milia though.


If you ever plan on competing at tournaments, you may need to think about switching to a normal character, I'm afraid. Mind you, that said, regular May is skanky enough as it is.



			
				Ramza Beoulve said:
			
		

> My new favorite character is Baiken, she is really awesome and reminds me of Kenshin. She is a really good character as well, and I heard somewhere she used to be a boss. O_o


Yeah, she was a secret character in the original Guilty Gear.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 17, 2008)

I really need to upgrade my stick. The stick and buttons are both shit. >.O


----------



## crabman (Feb 17, 2008)

Ramza Beoulve said:


> My new favorite character is Baiken, she is really awesome and reminds me of Kenshin. She is a really good character as well, and I heard somewhere she used to be a boss. O_o



Her character design was actually based on Kenshin. The guy who created her thought he was a woman at first and sort of just went with it. That's why her voice is so deep in all the other guilty gears except Accent Core.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (Feb 18, 2008)

Oh im going to pick up Accent Core really soon, I heard it was alot better than Isuka which is the one i rented and liked. The only thing I didnt like about Isuka was that it was really hard. I mean if your one person, no matter how good you are its really hard to beat two people. >_>

I liked Baikens deep voice it suited her, bu her new voice hopefully suits her as well.


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 18, 2008)

Ramza Beoulve said:


> Oh im going to pick up Accent Core really soon, I heard it was alot better than Isuka which is the one i rented and liked. The only thing I didnt like about Isuka was that it was really hard. I mean if your one person, no matter how good you are its really hard to beat two people. >_>
> 
> I liked Baikens deep voice it suited her, bu her new voice hopefully suits her as well.



Isuka was fun for a few minutes, until it hits you that it really really sucks.
You probably wont feel that way since Isuka was your first GG game.
Accent Core is the best GG game to date, so you should like it.

Though if you didn't know, Isuka is the only one with that type of game play so don't expect to do 4 player matches.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (Feb 18, 2008)

Skeets said:


> Isuka was fun for a few minutes, until it hits you that it really really sucks.
> You probably wont feel that way since Isuka was your first GG game.
> Accent Core is the best GG game to date, so you should like it.
> 
> Though if you didn't know, Isuka is the only one with that type of game play so don't expect to do 4 player matches.



Thanks goodness. hahaha

I was good at 1 on 1. 
but 1 on 2. 
That was just too hard and that damn fuzzy Lepoladn(sp?)
he was a bitch to beat.


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 18, 2008)

Ramza Beoulve said:


> Thanks goodness. hahaha
> 
> I was good at 1 on 1.
> but 1 on 2.
> ...


And you don't have to press an actually button to turn around....
That boss was difficult because of the movement mechanics in the game.
You'll notice that the standard GG games run much smoother than Isuka.


----------



## saruichi (Feb 18, 2008)

I just got this game for PS2! (I was squeeing because I had been hunting the original GGX2 for THREE YEARS NOW and I found this, GGX2 and Isuka in ONE PLACE OMGGGG Gamestop) I used to play the original GGX2 in the arcades (25 cents a credit lol) a few years back.

I was really happy to see that the AI got harder and harder to beat as the Arcade mode progressed. Buttonmashing with Anji Mito = one thumb callus and I croaked three fights away from the end, and then I played as Sol, button mashing still and got maybe two levels further and lost.  I have to practice more! 

I love it! I feel like such an oddball playing it though, the lame-o at Gamestop (is it me or are all of their male employees just AGHHHH!!! No offense guys who work at Gamestop, I just seem to run into the same stereotype male gamer which sucks. The gals who are few and far between who work there are great!) couldn't even tell me the difference between this and GGX2 (the old version)!


----------



## Biolink (Feb 18, 2008)

With all respects dude Gamestop isn't the place to be asking for videogame advice in the first place unless it is something current(Guitar Hero,Call of Duty,Halo,Grand Theft Auto,etc,etc..).

Fighting game advice is one of the last thing's I would ever ask there,especially a 2D fighting game when this isn't in the 90's and long after 2D fighting games have lost their mainstream appeal in the United States.On a wide scale I'm willing to bet that many people can't even name another 2D series outside of Street Fighter,Capcom vs series,and the old Mortal Kombat games.


----------



## saruichi (Feb 18, 2008)

Biolink: I don't usually ask them for advice because of that. And their cocky attitudes make me (*a girl gamer*) feel alienated. It's depressing. 

 Its a shame what kind of games people miss out on. Sigh.


----------



## Ryoshi (Feb 18, 2008)

Anyone else here main Chipp?

I just got this today.


----------



## Biolink (Feb 19, 2008)

saruichi said:


> Biolink: I don't usually ask them for advice because of that. And their cocky attitudes make me (*a girl gamer*) feel alienated. It's depressing.
> 
> Its a shame what kind of games people miss out on. Sigh.



Don't feel bad  



Ryoshi said:


> Anyone else here main Chipp?
> 
> I just got this today.



Are you Black by any chance?

Anyway I thought about it,but I can never act on it.Chip's tough to main.He's the fastest in the game,but he's weak,and one mistake can lead to you getting destroyed.

Besides that he hasn't been on the higher end of Tiers since I want to GG#R


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 19, 2008)

Chip's really really tough to play with effectively.

I don't recommend playing with him if it's your first time playing GG.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (Feb 19, 2008)

Skeets said:


> And you don't have to press an actually button to turn around....
> That boss was difficult because of the movement mechanics in the game.
> You'll notice that the standard GG games run much smoother than Isuka.



Oh really. You dont have to turn around, thats other great news. hahaha


----------



## Final Ultima (Feb 19, 2008)

Ryoshi said:
			
		

> Anyone else here main Chipp?


People that main Chipp are brave souls.


----------



## saruichi (Feb 19, 2008)

Final Ultima said:


> People that main Chipp are brave souls.



IAWTC. Chipp IMO never looked easy to play as. I have only been to one tournament in my life, and alot of people play Sol. (Heck, I learned a little about how to play the game as him! I'd rather main Anji eventually. Waaayyyy back when I first played I played as.... Testament. No joke.  )


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 19, 2008)

...you want to main Anji?


----------



## Ryoshi (Feb 19, 2008)

Skeets said:


> Chip's really really tough to play with effectively.
> 
> I don't recommend playing with him if it's your first time playing GG.



No. I've played GG before. I can play him well.............I think....

lol

Skeets I won't make a 

"HOW EXACTLY TO YOU BEAT I-NO!?" thread. XDDDD


And I'm black and white..........what does that matter though? XD



@Final Ultima - SERIOUSLY!?

I normally don't go for the fast characters but I can tear people up with him. I don't find him complicated either.




AND HOW DO YOU DO DRAGON INSTALL!?!??!

I've mastered Rock's Neo Deadly rave but I can't do DRAGON INSTALL!?!?! I DON'T GET IT!


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 19, 2008)

You mean Order Sol's Dragon Install? It's just like Neo deadly rave. It's just a series of buttons until the finishing instant kill which only activates if The opponent is at about 35% Life or so. Pretty useless though, so don't put much thought into it.

Are you having problems with boss I-no? 
She's real easy once you understand how to dodge her Special(forgot the name).
I think someone posted a guide to fighting her back in the thread. 

Chipp's offensive game, especially his Okizeme is good. It's his inability to take hits that makes him hard to play.The heavy hitters in the game (Eddie, Pot, Slayer, Jam) All kill him or pretty much kill him in one combo...X__X


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 19, 2008)

Slayer. How I love thee.


----------



## Ryoshi (Feb 19, 2008)

Skeets said:


> You mean Order Sol's Dragon Install? It's just like Neo deadly rave. It's just a series of buttons until the finishing instant kill which only activates if The opponent is at about 35% Life or so. Pretty useless though, so don't put much thought into it.
> 
> *Are you having problems with boss I-no?
> She's real easy once you understand how to dodge her Special(forgot the name).*
> ...




No. She's easy. I've learned to faultless block so that should come in handy with that.

How come you can't do that move though? When I'm playing her, I can't do it.


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 19, 2008)




----------



## Aruarian (Feb 19, 2008)




----------



## Biscuits (Feb 19, 2008)

This is all you need.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 19, 2008)

Big Bang Upper? 

Still want a gif of him doing his snap. Then I shall make a sig of him and Dudley. And it shall be win.


----------



## Final Ultima (Feb 19, 2008)

Ryoshi said:
			
		

> How come you can't do that move though? When I'm playing her, I can't do it.


Megalomania was originally a boss-only move, but since Slash, EX I-no can perform Megalomania at the cost of her Burst. The command is 6321463214 then either P, K or S to determine the formation. Repeating any variant of this command during its start-up allows you to FRC it.

Also, Slayer's damage output is disgusting. XD


----------



## Ryoshi (Feb 19, 2008)

Okay say you have 100% tension, do you combo with roman cancels? Or just pop out with super specials?


----------



## Final Ultima (Feb 19, 2008)

Do you mean what would I do personally, or what would be better with Chipp?

Well, either way, I'd argue that Force Roman Cancels are more useful for a majority of the cast. Some characters have awesome Force Breaks though, like Jam, Slayer and Eddie. Overdrives are fine for a few characters, Potemkin and Slayer for instance, but as a rule there are far better uses for your tension.


----------



## Ryoshi (Feb 19, 2008)

Final Ultima said:


> Do you mean what would I do personally, or what would be better with Chipp?



Yeah just in general. Like you want to get the job done.

Wouldn't canceling be more powerful?


----------



## Final Ultima (Feb 19, 2008)

Ah, well, as I said above, I much prefer using FRCs to using Overdrives. Especially considering I play as Sol, who has an FRC which is integral to his style of play, as opposed to his one mediocre Overdrive and his one crappy Overdrive (plus a 100% variant which is even crappier).


----------



## Ryoshi (Feb 19, 2008)

Final Ultima said:


> Ah, well, as I said above, I much prefer using FRCs to using Overdrives. Especially considering I play as Sol, who has an FRC which is integral to his style of play, as opposed to his one mediocre Overdrive and his one crappy Overdrive (plus a 100% variant which is even crappier).



How do you Force Roman?


----------



## Final Ultima (Feb 19, 2008)

Easiest way to explain FRCs is to quote from Dustloop's "GG Accent Core Web Encyclopedia".



			
				Guilty Gear 201 (Intermediate) said:
			
		

> *Force Roman Cancel (FRC)*
> 
> New to GGXX, the Force Roman Cancel (FRC) (or "blue cancel") is very similar to the             regular Roman Cancel. However, there are two major differences. The first is that             FRC's only require 25% meter to perform. The second is that they can ONLY be done on specific moves,             at specific times. Usually the average frame window to FRC is about 2-4             frames (that's 1/30 - 1/15th of a second), but some are only 1 frame, and some are really long.
> 
> ...


----------



## saruichi (Feb 19, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> ...you want to main Anji?



What's so bad about Anji? I played with him on a whim, and I liked it. 

And is it me or is it easier to roman cancel in AC? I used to have one HECK of a time doing it in the arcade on plain old XX. 

And are force roman cancels the same as false roman cancel? Or did someone give me the wrong term three years ago? ^^;;;


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 19, 2008)

saruichi said:


> What's so bad about Anji? I played with him on a whim, and I liked it.
> 
> And is it me or is it easier to roman cancel in AC? I used to have one HECK of a time doing it in the arcade on plain old XX.
> 
> And are force roman cancels the same as false roman cancel? Or did someone give me the wrong term three years ago? ^^;;;


Anji is meh, imo...

There's no such thing as Force Roman Cancel. 
It's regular Roman cancel (Red Ring) and False Roman Cancel (Blue Ring).


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 19, 2008)

False was the misunderstood Force. Tends to happen with Engrish and shit.

Take it FRC's are still useless for Slayer in ^C?


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 19, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> False was the misunderstood Force. Tends to happen with Engrish and shit.
> 
> Take it FRC's are still useless for Slayer in ^C?


Only times I see Slayer players use FRC's are to escape punishment.
I do see regular Roman Cancels to squeeze in another Mappa into a combo...


----------



## Ryoshi (Feb 19, 2008)

Does anyone here use GG mode?


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 19, 2008)

You shouldn't use GG or GGXX mode(if that's what the other mode is called).
All it does it change some game mechanics, I don't know the modes in depth to give you a proper break down though.


----------



## Ryoshi (Feb 19, 2008)

No I don't use it. Seems too boring to me.


----------



## crabman (Feb 19, 2008)

Skeets said:


> Chip's really really tough to play with effectively.
> 
> I don't recommend playing with him if it's your first time playing GG.



Lol.

I don't think anybody recommends playing with him no matter how long you've played for.


----------



## Ryoshi (Feb 19, 2008)

crabman said:


> Lol.
> 
> I don't think anybody recommends playing with him no matter how long you've played for.





...............................

Oh and EX characters are off limits in tourniments right?


----------



## crabman (Feb 19, 2008)

Yuuup. 

Only thing you get to choose is the color of your outfit.


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 19, 2008)

crabman said:


> Lol.
> 
> I don't think anybody recommends playing with him no matter how long you've played for.


That's why Guilty Gear is so good, No character is absolutely garbage like say Sean in 3rd Strike.
If you can play Chip effectively he's a pretty formidable character as is everyone in the game.


----------



## Ryoshi (Feb 19, 2008)

Skeets said:


> That's why Guilty Gear is so good, No character is absolutely garbage like say Sean in 3rd Strike.
> If you can play Chip effectively he's a pretty formidable character as is everyone in the game.



Isn't it the most balanced fighter, *EVER!?*


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (Feb 20, 2008)

Yeah, when i played Guilty Gear I didnt really find any characters who sucked that much. Even though i found May to be pretty bad, the computer was really good with her. Guilty Gear is a really balanced game. 

And poor Sean from 3rd Strike, I like Elena, I go for the underdogs


----------



## Piece.Of.Peace.16 (Feb 20, 2008)

Ky Kiske all the way.


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 20, 2008)

Ramza Beoulve said:


> Yeah, when i played Guilty Gear I didnt really find any characters who sucked that much. Even though i found May to be pretty bad, the computer was really good with her. Guilty Gear is a really balanced game.
> 
> And poor Sean from 3rd Strike, I like Elena, I go for the underdogs


Ah, but May is top tier my friend.
She does 40% damage and above to pretty much everyone with a simple Dolphin loop combo. She kills you with a Counter hit into combo 95% of the time...


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (Feb 20, 2008)

Skeets said:


> Ah, but May is top tier my friend.
> She does 40% damage and above to pretty much everyone with a simple Dolphin loop combo. She kills you with a Counter hit into combo 95% of the time...



Really May is Top Tier!

Its probbaly because I dont know how to use her that I thought she was not as good compared to everyone else, but as I said the computer rocked with. I should try using her again. 

Also you know the character A.B.A, I think she is decent in normal form, but when her husband key turns into a demon key or whatever she rocks!


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 20, 2008)

Slayer whoops you all, bitches.


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 20, 2008)

Tier list for those who haven't seen it.

S: Testament, Eddie, Slayer
A: Baiken, Potemkin, Jam, May, Millia
B: Axl, A.B.A, Zappa, Robo-Ky, Order-Sol, Faust, Venom
C: Sol, Ky, Dizzy, Chipp, I-no
D: Anji, Bridget, Johnny



Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Eddie whoops you all, bitches.


fixed...


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 20, 2008)

Slayer pwns Eddie infinitely, nub.


----------



## saruichi (Feb 20, 2008)

Maybe I should just go back to Testament (I played him the first time I played GG. ^^;;;;;; He looks like he belongs in a visual kei band!  I had never seen that in a fighting game!) ^^:;;; I'm still learning how to play Anji if it kills my thumbs. I beat someone at the arcade, not even knowing Anji's moves FOUR TIMES IN A ROW.  (This was many years back...)


----------



## Ryoshi (Feb 20, 2008)

Piece.Of.Peace.16 said:


> Ky Kiske all the way.



Everyone mains him. He's to mainstream


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 20, 2008)

*too. And still the conformist, eh. Ky and Sol are mained so much because they're well-rounded characters that are also the flagship for the series.


----------



## saruichi (Feb 20, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> *too. And still the conformist, eh. Ky and Sol are mained so much because they're well-rounded characters that are also the flagship for the series.



I played as sol when I was trying to learn the mechanics of the game. ^^;; Ky never impressed me. Maybe they're the GG equivalant of Ryu and Ken lol

And thanks to the poster who cleared up roman cancels for me!  Darn engrish.


----------



## Ryoshi (Feb 20, 2008)

saruichi said:


> I played as sol when I was trying to learn the mechanics of the game. ^^;; Ky never impressed me. *Maybe they're the GG equivalant of Ryu and Ken lol*
> 
> And thanks to the poster who cleared up roman cancels for me!  Darn engrish.



NO! :amazed


----------



## saruichi (Feb 20, 2008)

Ryoshi: I stand corrected.  Sol and Ky are not equal to Ryu and Ken.


----------



## Ryoshi (Feb 20, 2008)

But then what about Kyo and Iori!?


----------



## Ryoshi (Feb 21, 2008)

I beat I-no normal.

I beat EX Potemkin normal (Survival)

I beat Potemkin normal with a perfect (Survival)

All with Chipp.

And I've made a pretty good formula on beating Potemkin with Chipp.

I got to EX Eddie (Survival) I was really close to beating him.


...............Now I just gotta do it all on...................MANIAC! *Light source under my face* lol


----------



## Final Ultima (Feb 21, 2008)

Best of luck to you. I tend to get somewhere in the 600s in Survival Mode. I imagine Potemkin players can get much further though, considering the A.I. makes no attempt to defend against Slide Head.


----------



## Ryoshi (Feb 21, 2008)

Final Ultima said:


> Best of luck to you. I tend to get *somewhere in the 600s* in Survival Mode. I imagine Potemkin players can get much further though, considering the A.I. makes no attempt to defend against Slide Head.





In what level of difficulty?


----------



## crabman (Feb 21, 2008)

Ryoshi said:


> I beat EX Potemkin normal (Survival)
> 
> I beat Potemkin normal with a perfect (Survival)



Ugh... I hate Potemkin and that silly combo he's got where it's like 2HS might be 2S the one where he back hands than that air grab. DOES SOOOOOO MUCH DAMAGE!!! The fact that Baiken is so light and bounces all over the place when he slaps her around doesn't help either...

Yeah, definitely one of Baiken's worst match-ups. It's really hard to launch him into a good dust combo, and he falls to fast even if you do can't fit that 2nd air dust in (at least I can't). 

Yeah, I'm a Baiken player even though my avie and sig doesn't actually say so.


----------



## Ryoshi (Feb 21, 2008)

crabman said:


> Ugh... I hate Potemkin and that silly combo he's got where it's like 2HS might be 2S the one where he back hands than that air grab. DOES SOOOOOO MUCH DAMAGE!!! The fact that Baiken is so light and bounces all over the place when he slaps her around doesn't help either...
> 
> Yeah, definitely one of Baiken's worst match-ups. It's really hard to launch him into a good dust combo, and he falls to fast even if you do can't fit that 2nd air dust in (at least I can't).
> 
> Yeah, I'm a Baiken player even though my avie and sig doesn't actually say so.



My technique is staying my ground and just opening in on him at times. His hit box is humongous so taking little jabs is my key. His hand grab is annoying with that clicky pop sound XD Not only that but that air grab is really annoying. I know it like takes almost half your health.

I'm all like

AHH! AHH!

He's all like 

YEAH! MO'FUCKA! WHAT NOW BITCH ASS SKANK! ASS LICKING, ANUS FARTER!

YEAH!

And I'm like.......

Ah!


----------



## Final Ultima (Feb 22, 2008)

Ryoshi said:
			
		

> In what level of difficulty?


I don't believe that the difficulty matters for Survival Mode, but I had it on Maniac anyway.


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 22, 2008)

I never get too far in Survival cause I get bored half way through.
I end up instant killing more than half the CPU's just because they don't burst out of my puddle...X__X


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 22, 2008)

In #R I always ended up getting shanked against Pot EX because of my undying love and persistence in using Slayer.


----------



## Ryoshi (Feb 22, 2008)

Final Ultima said:


> I don't believe that the difficulty matters for Survival Mode, but I had it on Maniac anyway.



Did you use instant kills at all?


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 22, 2008)

Ryoshi said:


> Did you use instant kills at all?


He plays Sol so I highly doubt it.
Eddie is the only character that can use Instant kills effectively, due to his Puddle to dizzy combos.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Feb 22, 2008)

Ryoshi said:


> Everyone mains him. He's to mainstream



Chipp's my main, although I'm trying to work on Slayer and Millia (along with my main ((Teleportation shenanigans)) )


----------



## Final Ultima (Feb 22, 2008)

Ryoshi said:
			
		

> Did you use instant kills at all?


It's as Skeets said.

I just did lots of Sidewinder loops, only using tension for defensive measures. It's as simple as that.


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 29, 2008)

I'm going to a ranbat tomorrow wish me luck!
I'll see if I can get some of my matches recorded...


----------



## Ryoshi (Feb 29, 2008)

Skeets said:


> I'm going to a ranbat tomorrow wish me luck!
> I'll see if I can get some of my matches recorded...



what's a ranbat?


----------



## Final Ultima (Feb 29, 2008)

Speaking of which, I'm going to a RanBat two days from now. XD

Good luck, Skeets.

Ryoshi, RanBat is short for Ranking Battle. It's basically a small league of sorts, a season of which generally tends to be comprised of about six events (although that may vary). Depending on how well you place or how many wins you get, you receive points which contribute to your ranking for that season. Prizes go to those get the top places during each individual session, and ultimately the season.


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 29, 2008)

Thanks and good luck to you too...

This time around I should do much better, since it's on console and I'm using my own stick.

Edit: NO HOMO!


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 29, 2008)

I bet you practiced with it a lot at home.


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 29, 2008)

A few hours a day...at least


----------



## Ryoshi (Feb 29, 2008)

Skeets said:


> A few hours a day...at least



does it hurt...........?


----------



## crabman (Mar 1, 2008)

By "it" what do you mean? The stick or his hand? Obviously it would be his hand since the stick is....

O f*ck you guys you're gross!


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 1, 2008)

Heh. An autist is out-innuendoing you.


----------



## Ryoshi (Mar 1, 2008)

crabman said:


> By "it" what do you mean? The stick or his hand? Obviously it would be his hand since the stick is....
> 
> O f*ck you guys you're gross!



 Maybe.......you need to get out more?......


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 2, 2008)

Damn, I got 6th. I had to play Marlinpie in the 3rd round...
The casuals were great through, did really good after I got comfortable.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Mar 2, 2008)

I'm not going to be playing for a while. Since last time I checked, my shoulder is what connects my arm to my body and having it separated is kinda hinders me from enjoying the awesomeness of GG


----------



## Final Ultima (Mar 2, 2008)

I just got back from the RanBat I was attending. 1st place at long last.

After today, I think my new motto has got to be: "My quest in life is to see how many times I can get away with random Grand Vipers."


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 2, 2008)

And then regret the time when you get ganked by doing that. XD


----------



## Final Ultima (Mar 2, 2008)

True. XD

However, sometimes you just need to be bold enough to do something high-risk. Such a tactic compliments Sol well. If you manage to catch with a Grand Viper and then mash out the Clean Hit (unfortunately, I was far less consistent with that on the day than I was the night before, 100% success turned into about 33% success), you're looking at epic damage for zero tension.

It's not as if I did it whenever I felt the urge to anyway, it was mostly when I tried to predict an attack that Grand Viper successfully goes underneath.

Some attempts were messier than others. XD

To be honest, I got away with murder in that RanBat.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 2, 2008)

Any decent Slayer players? :3


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Mar 2, 2008)

I was trying to get a handle on him, but I'm out of action for at least two weeks


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 3, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Any decent Slayer players? :3


The guy he played in the finals was a Slayer...

I played about 4 different Slayers in my event, but none of them were very good.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Mar 3, 2008)

Skeets said:


> The guy he played in the finals was a Slayer...
> 
> I played about 4 different Slayers in my event, but none of them were very good.



Last time I checked, he was difficult to master


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 3, 2008)

Every character is, but Slayer is one of the easiest characters to win with.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Mar 3, 2008)

Skeets said:


> Every character is, but Slayer is one of the easiest characters to win with.



True, if you know what you're doing obviously.


----------



## shinjowy (Mar 3, 2008)

Congrats, Final Ultima!! I guess all that practice has finally paid off, yea? 
And winning using such highly risky moves must have made it all the sweeter. Actually, when versing Sol i try to watch out so much for his VV that I sometimes forget about Grand Viper, so I actually do get caught in that attacks at times. XD


----------



## Final Ultima (Mar 3, 2008)

I think I got away with Grand Viper purely because the other players weren't used to a low-profile move with that kind of range. It even goes under stuff like Faust's poison bottle.

As for Volcanic Viper, I find that while I'm always aware that it's there (for instance, when I get staggered by something I think I can mash out of, I almost always mash out a Volcanic Viper), I don't spam it as like I used to back in Slash, both because I hadn't been playing long enough at the time to appreciate how easily it can be baited and because in Slash, Volcanic Viper did monstrous damage for what it is.

Although, I do find myself falling into old habits with it every now and then. I often have to fight the urge to do it on wakeup whenever I see someone utilising their okizeme game, because I know it'll get me killed half the time.


----------



## crabman (Mar 4, 2008)

Lol, funny thing. The reason why I spam grand viper is because I always try to do the 13 hit? 8 hit? grand viper. I feel like I'm messing up my controller whenever I do it, I get pretty violent with it. 

But yeah, grand viper is like the most amazing punisher for a Ky bitch who spams lightning too much. 

Anyways, you guys should be scared of his 2D and sidewinders not any of his vipers. Ever been bounced around like a tennis ball? Ever been hit by 3 clean hit sidewinders? Yeah it's pretty motherfucking brutal. If I remember correctly the closest thing to his B&B is that wall combo he does. Like S-> P -> K -> Gunflame -> 2HS-> JD -> sidewinder -> 2HS ->sidewinder. Yeah, amazing combo and it's not even that hard to pull off. If you can do the FRC correctly for gunflame you can even fit burning finger (bandit bringer )


----------



## Final Ultima (Mar 4, 2008)

Sol has lots of good damage combos. In fact, I'll go through his simpler ones for you.
*
WARNING: WALL OF TEXT (YOU WERE WARNED)*

Note: Commands in brackets represent being optional or not always required. Commands separated by a / indicate alternatives.

The ideal proximity to the corner is to have your opponent's back about 2/5 of the stage away from the corner when you hit with the first CLSW, so by the time you get to the last CLSW (as a rule, you alternate between neutral jump and forward jump for each j.S, so you move forward as you go on), you're close to the corner without being too far into it.

If during any of the corner only combos you can get away without doing dash 5K/c.S, do so. However, if you find it unavoidable, c.S does better damage... but 5K is faster. Use whatever you're more comfortable with.

For all combos against lightweights, j.S may need to be replaced by a single hit j.HS in some instances. Also, with the exception of the Dust combo and the "bare CLSW" variation of the CH 2D, GF FRC and 2D, BR RC combos, most of the time you shouldn't even consider a fourth CLSW before knockdown, because frankly the third one is a miracle in and of itself.

And now, after that rather lengthy sidetrack, onto the combos themselves. (Expect all the more notes though, I prefer to be thorough.)

*0% Tension

*  WT, j.S, CLSW, 2HS, j.S, CLSW, j.S, CLSW, BR.

Note: Variations involve replacing the first j.S with dash j.D or dash 2HS, j.D, or replacing 2HS, j.S, CLSW with 2HS, TK CLSW. Against Potemkin, you can replace all j.Ss with j.Ds, and the 2HS isn't necessary.

You can often get away with a fourth CLSW and knockdown on heavyweights, depending on how low you were during your third CLSW. You can _sometimes_ can get away with a fourth CLSW and knockdown on middleweights, but that tends to also depend on your proximity to the corner.

 5D, [9], j.D, j.D, ]9[, j.S, j.K, j.S, j.K, j.S, dj.S, j.HS, VV, KD.

Note: Corner only variation is  5D, [9], j.D, j.D, ]9[, j.S, j.K, j.S, j.K, j.D, dj.S, j.D, VV, KD.

5D, TK CLSW, 2HS, j.S, CLSW, j.S, CLSW, j.S, CLSW, BR.

Note: This combo starter results in some kind of weird Impossible Dust/Clean Hit hybrid which is completely untechable in any way, shape or form provided the background doesn't get a chance to change to the Dust background.

Corner only variation is  5D, TK CLSW, 2HS, j.D, CLSW, dash (5K/c.S), 2HS, j.S, CLSW, j.S, CLSW, BR.

(5K/2K, 2HS), CLGV, dash (2HS), j.S/j.D, CLSW, dash (5K/c.S), 2HS, j.S, CLSW, j.S, CLSW, BR.

Note: The dash (5K/c.S), 2HS should be done after whichever CLSW was done in the corner. More often than not, that would be the first one, but this is not always the case.

CH 5HS, IAD j.S, j.D, CLSW, j.S, CLSW, j.S, CLSW, j.S, CLSW, BR.

Note: Due to having few prepatory hits before the first CLSW, you can get away with throwing in a 2HS against middleweights and heavyweights in order to correct your positioning. It may be in your best interest to end the combo early against lightweights though.

(corner only) 5K (1 hit), 6P, 2HS/CLGV, j.S/j.D, CLSW, dash (5K/c.S), 2HS, j.S, CLSW, j.S, CLSW, BR.

Note: The CLGV version won't work properly on lightweights unless you follow it up with a High Jump, seeing as they tech too high up. As a result, it'll be difficult to follow up well, so go with another variation. (Strangely though, if you mash a CLGV on lightweights instead of using the corner, you can follow them up normally.)

(corner only) 5K (1 hit), 6P, GF, 2HS, j.S, CLSW, dash (5K/c.S), 2HS, j.S, CLSW, j.S, CLSW, BR.

*25% Tension
*
CH 2D, GF FRC, (j.S/dash j.D), CLSW, j.S, CLSW, j.S, CLSW, j.S, CLSW, BR.

Note: If you're too close to the corner, a dash (5K/c.S), 2HS may become necessary. After the fourth CLSW, knockdown might be tricky on lightweights, but to make life easier, you can omit all j.Ss and replace the Bandit Revolver at the end with something like j.D, VV, KD or hj.S, j.HS, VV, KD. This works off some of the other setups as well, but this is one of the more reliable ones.

Also, if you omit the j.S/dash j.D at the beginning, you could even get away with five CLSWs into knockdown on middleweights.

CH 2D, GF, CL Fafnir, dash (5K/c.S), 2HS, j.S, CLSW, j.S, CLSW, j.S, CLSW, BR.

(corner only) 5K, 6P, GF FRC, (j.HS/dash j.D), CLSW, dash (5K/c.S), 2HS, j.S, CLSW, j.S, CLSW, BR.

(corner only) 5K, 6P, GF FRC, BB, GF, 2HS, j.S/j.HS, CLSW, dash (5K/c.S), 2HS, j.S, CLSW, j.S, CLSW, BR.

Note: You may struggle getting this to work on heavyweights (particularly Robo-Ky) due to Gun Flame's relatively low float on hit. The combo preceeding this one is far better to try on heavyweights.

 (corner only/character specific) 5K, 6P, GF FRC, BB, CLGV, j.S/j.D, CLSW, dash (5K/c.S), 2HS, j.S, CLSW, j.S, CLSW, BR.

Note: In the previous two combos, against Zappa and Potemkin, you can repeatedly hit with Bandit Bringer for as long as your talent will carry you. The timing is tight, so sometimes it's in your best interest to go with a standard combo instead (with the exception of the second Bandit Bringer on Potemkin, which is easy provided that you launched him into the first one).

*50% Tension*

(5K), 2D, BR (1 hit) RC, CLSW, j.S, CLSW, j.S, CLSW, j.S, CLSW, BR.

Note: Against heavyweights (sans A.B.A), you'll need to either do a quick j.HS before the first CLSW, or something like j.S, dj.S, CLSW. Depending on your proximity to the corner, you can sometimes get away with five CLSWs into knockdown.

Against lightweights, you can omit all j.Ss and replace the Bandit Revolver at the end with something like j.D, VV, KD or hj.S, j.HS, VV, KD. This works off some of the other setups as well, but this is one of the more reliable ones.

VV RC, dash (5K/c.S), 2HS, j.S, CLSW, j.S, CLSW, j.S, CLSW, j.S, CLSW, BR.

Note: Depending on your proximity to the corner, you can sometimes get away with five CLSWs into knockdown. Omitting the dash 5K/c.S helps, but you may need it against heavyweights.


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 4, 2008)

You can get double Clean Hit? I thought that was a glitch that was fixed, unless I'm mixing things up...


----------



## Final Ultima (Mar 4, 2008)

The double Clean Hit glitch was removed in the U.S. version (and will also be removed for /\Core Plus), yes. Did I say anything to indicate otherwise? I'll edit the post if I did.


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 4, 2008)

I'm probably reading the combos wrong.

WT, j.S, CHSW, 2HS, j.S, CHSW, j.S, CHSW, BR. 

Aren't those 3 Clean hits? 
Or am I just being an idiot and not fully understanding what the glitch actually did? X__X


----------



## Final Ultima (Mar 4, 2008)

That combo just involves three Clean Hit Sidewinders, each of them dealing a single Clean Hit. It's not as if any one of them does a double Clean Hit.

The double Clean Hit glitch involved a single move with a Clean Hit property dealing two Clean Hits instead of one.

For example, Sidewinder's damage without damage scaling/proration is 40+(20xn), with n being the amount of Clean Hits done in the combo thus far (including the current one if said Sidewinder was a Clean Hit). Normally, the progression would be 60, 80, 100, 120 etc, but with the double Clean Hit glitch, all CLSWs after the first Clean Hit would get an added 20 damage.

With damage scaling added to the mix, this meant that all of Sol's combos did another 40 or so damage. However, when you did a combo involving almost nothing but CLSW, you'd get criminal damage due to the damage scaling being less prominent.

Link removed


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 4, 2008)

Oh. O.K  I finally understand it...

So that why in tourneys they were limiting the use of SW to 2 per combo...lol.


----------



## crabman (Mar 4, 2008)

It's really really hard to fit in that third CHSW anyways, I think it won't work on some characters but I forgot which ones.


----------



## Final Ultima (Mar 5, 2008)

Three CLSWs will work on all characters if positioned correctly (although it is a pain against lightweights). Off certain setups, you can confidently get four on all characters as well.


----------



## crabman (Mar 5, 2008)

Yeah, but can you maintain the Beat thing for it? They could just cancel out of it if you can't. 

Anyways, it's pretty friggin hard to perform it indefinitely on some characters so I'm just saying to Skeets that point is a bit moot that they limit it to two.


----------



## Final Ultima (Mar 5, 2008)

All of the above combos can be performed without the Beat going black if done correctly. (Seriously, what do you take me for? XD)

Three CLSWs into knockdown is pretty easy to do on most characters (in fact, it's ridiculously easy to do on good ol' Potemkin). Lightweights are the only ones you should struggle against.

You should see the Sol combo thread at Dustloop Forums, a lot of the combos there assume that you've _always_ got the positioning (and skill) to do four or five CLSWs into knockdown.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 5, 2008)

Nothing I can't D-step out of.


----------



## Final Ultima (Mar 5, 2008)

Hell yes! After so many months of believing that it was impossible for me to do on pad since the timing changed from Slash, I finally found a method for consistent Tiger Knee Air Bandit Revolver FRCs in /\Core!


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 5, 2008)

Final Ultima said:


> Hell yes! After so many months of believing that it was impossible for me to do on pad since the timing changed from Slash, I finally found a method for consistent Tiger Knee Air Bandit Revolver FRCs in /\Core!


Tking certain moves was another reason I finally switched to stick a while back...
Especially badlands...


----------



## Final Ultima (Mar 5, 2008)

Tiger Knees aren't a problem for me, it's Tiger Knees with an FRC point between the _sixth and eight frame of the entire move_, grah grah grah. It's like Robo-Ky's 5HS FRC, but with the added twist of the original command being a lot less straightforward.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 6, 2008)

That's why playing Slayer is good, no FRC's.


----------



## Final Ultima (Mar 6, 2008)

Pretty much every good Slayer player can still do the FRCs though, even if they don't see regular use.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Mar 6, 2008)

I already found a usable FRC in the form of Slayer's forward HS, when I get my shoulder popped back in, it's back to business with Slayer, Chipp, and Millia


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 7, 2008)

Going to another Tourney tomorrow...
This one should have about 15 to 20 people, so it should be fun.


----------



## Final Ultima (Mar 7, 2008)

Ah, best of luck to you.


----------



## dark0samurai (Mar 8, 2008)

has anybody pruchased this game on the wii?

what do you make of it?


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (Mar 9, 2008)

yea i also wanna know that question, is it the same as the PS2 version?


----------



## Final Ultima (Mar 9, 2008)

The Wii version has an Easy Inputs option (single motion commands and longer FRC windows, for Wiimote use) and GG Generations Mode is already unlocked from the start. Other than that, the two versions are more or less the same.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 10, 2008)

Like a wank-motion loop?


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 14, 2008)

Attending another tourney tomorrow, this one I'm 100% sure I'll be going....XD
I'll post results ASAP.


----------



## RodMack (Mar 14, 2008)

Hey guys, I've been trying to get into Guilty Gear. I've actually faced a friend a couple of times and I own Accent Core for the PS2. I'm thinking of learning to use Jam or Johnny. Anyone know any good combos or where I can find some?


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 15, 2008)

RodMack said:


> Hey guys, I've been trying to get into Guilty Gear. I've actually faced a friend a couple of times and I own Accent Core for the PS2. I'm thinking of learning to use Jam or Johnny. Anyone know any good combos or where I can find some?


Just scroll down to the character forum.


Might want to look at this before you jump into the character guides and combos.
Link removed
Fox domestication


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 15, 2008)

Good luck with learning Johnny.

Also, if you start learning Jam, make sure to mute the screen whenever someone else plays with her, too.


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 16, 2008)

Damn, that tourney was super shitty....
Good thing I decided not to go.
The tourney was 1/1 all but Finals which were still only 2/3...X__X


----------



## Final Ultima (Mar 16, 2008)

Ah, that's a shame. Any more promising tourneys coming up?

That said...



			
				Skeets said:
			
		

> Attending another tourney tomorrow, this one I'm 100% sure I'll be going....XD





			
				Skeets said:
			
		

> Damn, that tourney was super shitty....
> Good thing I decided not to go.


XD


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 16, 2008)

You calling me a lier? XD
I was gonna go, but I kept reading how the tournament was on a strict time table so I decided not to go.

I got a few tournaments on the schedule.
I'm probably gonna host one in my own house in the upcoming weeks.


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 16, 2008)

What would you guys rate this game compared to Street Fighter or King Of Fighters?


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 16, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> What would you guys rate this game compared to Street Fighter or King Of Fighters?


Personally I think Guilty Gear XX Accent core shits on Both.

The only street fighter I think can hold a candle to AC in terms of gameplay and balance is Super Turbo.

Accent Core is easily the most balanced fighter out.

It just gets a bad rep because of it's character design and fans.
Oh and can't forget the Capcom fans who hate change.


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 17, 2008)

I was attracted to this game purely on looks.

I don't see why people wouldn't want that, these characters look SICK.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 17, 2008)

I like GG and SF equally, especially 3S. GG easily has better tunes, though.


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 17, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> I like GG and SF equally, especially 3S. GG easily has better tunes, though.


But when you look into how unbalanced 3S is and how the top 3 characters easily dominate the competitive scene, it's really meh.
Shit I've seen a tournament where the top 7 or so placings were all Yun players....lol
Where as AC has 20+ fully capable characters.


----------



## Final Ultima (Mar 17, 2008)

To this day, I still admire how balanced Guilty Gear has become despite having such  overwhelming character diversity.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 17, 2008)

Slayer is still the awesomest character.


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 17, 2008)

128 Players entered the Atlanta Major this past weekend, way more than the other games that were there.
Speaks volumes on how big Guilty Gear is getting.
Oh and the top placings were.
1.Eddie
2.Axl
3.Jam
4.Baiken
5.Dizzy
6.Potemkin
7.Potemkin
7.Jam

So you see a little diversity in there.
But imo I think that Axl caught a lot of players off guard, since good Axl players are pretty rare in the U.S.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 17, 2008)

Lacks Zappa.


----------



## crabman (Mar 17, 2008)

Just wondering, does anybody else fight Axl with fury just because you don't want to hear him win? Seriously, I play so much harder when fighting Axl just to avoid his victory laugh.


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 19, 2008)

Might end up going to that, not too sure if anyone will go though....:/


----------



## MS81 (Mar 19, 2008)

battle fantasia and blaz blue will be better.


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 20, 2008)

MS81 said:


> battle fantasia and blaz blue will be better.


Doubtful, it's too hard to get a fighting game "right" on their first try.
Besides Guilty Gear is already established as one of the best fighters, we'll need to wait until both games are out.


----------



## Final Ultima (Mar 20, 2008)

Skeets, I assume you've seen the Final Match XI vids? Much noise, and no wonder, Latif's Eddie is very impressive and entertaining to watch.

Still, I'd love for Guilty Gear to generate that kind of hype over here.


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 20, 2008)

Final Ultima said:


> Skeets, I assume you've seen the Final Match XI vids? Much noise, and no wonder, Latiff's Eddie is very impressive and entertaining to watch.
> 
> Still, I'd love for Guilty Gear to generate that kind of hype over here.


Of course and yeah that place was pretty crazy.
I loved Latif's Corner -S- to Shadow Gallery loops.
And his air rushdown/mixup with little Eddie's -P- is top tier...

Was a shame Flash couldn't make it to the grand finals to play Latif again...
I'm also thinking of ordering the Final Round DVD, just to have it...


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 23, 2008)

Bump! Play more Guilty Gear you fucks!!!!!

I went to my arcade for the first time in like a month.
Damn those sanwa buttons....
I was bursting by accident, and was having a bitch of a time trying to negative edge....

I finally got to play a real good human Johnny. I was getting raped at first since I had no clue how to fight him.
After a bit I got comfortable with the buttons and fighting Johnny.
At the end of the day he still took the majority against me but now with the experience I got, I'll be ready..XD


----------



## RodMack (Mar 24, 2008)

Skeets said:


> Just scroll down to the character forum.
> 
> 
> Might want to look at this before you jump into the character guides and combos.
> ...


My friend recommended me that site as well. Those guides also are pretty helpful.


----------



## Final Ultima (Mar 24, 2008)

Only a few days until /\Core Plus. *Rubs hands together*


----------



## Final Ultima (Mar 26, 2008)

Got /\Core Plus earlier today. Gone through a good chunk of Story Mode, and A-ranked all of Mission Mode with Sol (yes, there's a ranking system for it now). There's only 30 missions in total, the last 5 of which are only unlocked upon completing the other 25, but at bottom of each mission screen it shows which characters you clear each mission with, so there's a lot of replayability there.

Regarding Story Mode, there's a new character in the storyline called Crow, who seems to be the one responsible for creating Robo-Ky, as well as creating an obedient copy of Justice (which is obviously just a plot device so that most of the cast can fight Justice in Story Mode).

Order-Sol seems to have been made canon through Sol's story, in which I-no sends Sol back to the past after defeating her (much like Arcade Mode). Sol and Order-Sol fight, and I can only guess (with my limited knowledge of Japanese) that I-no tries to kill the weakened Order-Sol to prevent the current Sol from existing, but it doesn't work.

On another note, it seems that Arc System Works have actually messed around with the properties of some of Justice and Kliff's moves, adding slide to certain specials and such. I was expecting Arc System Works to be lazier than that and just give them Force Breaks and leave it at that (although I do love Justice's new Saperia Trance). Speaking of a surprising lack of laziness, they also seem to have retooled a lot of the EX characters, changing the properties of normals, adding new Force Breaks and what-not.

Being able to change Sol's in-fight seiyuu from Ishiwatari to George is a nice added feature, even if I doubt I'll ever use it. However, loving the fact that there is now an Extra Menu that lets you mess around with your stats and move properties just like in Survival Mode, but completely at your control.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Mar 26, 2008)

Lucky, I wish Accent Core Plus came to America.


----------



## Final Ultima (Mar 27, 2008)

The new Survival Mode is very interesting indeed. You can create a absolute monster with the right abilities. Made it to Level 800 on my first attempt. Probably could've gone further if I'd put more effort in too. I lost to Gold Zappa though, and he's pretty tough, so I'm content for now.


----------



## Wu Fei (Mar 27, 2008)

whoa whoa WHOA....Theress another GG after Accent Core? when did this come out? and THANK YOU STORY MODE RETURNS. Does this finish anything story wise? I'm not even fucking with that 3d GG.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 27, 2008)

You mean Accent Core Plus?


----------



## Ryoshi (Mar 27, 2008)

Oh gosh Blazblue looks orgasmic


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 29, 2008)

Wu Fei said:


> whoa whoa WHOA....Theress another GG after Accent Core? when did this come out? and THANK YOU STORY MODE RETURNS. Does this finish anything story wise? I'm not even fucking with that 3d GG.


Not it's still Accent Core. It's basically a patch to the Japanese version with all the bugs removed and added 1 player features.

And yeah don't bother with Overture....XD


----------



## Final Ultima (Mar 31, 2008)

Skeets said:
			
		

> Not it's still Accent Core. It's basically a patch to the Japanese version with all the bugs removed and added 1 player features.
> 
> And yeah don't bother with Overture....XD


The Story Mode does take place after Guilty Gear XX though.


----------



## Wu Fei (Apr 2, 2008)

The story is enough for me. Are there any translations anywhere?


----------



## Final Ultima (Apr 2, 2008)

theria from  is currently translating any details deemed noteworthy.

As for my progress through /\Core Plus. I've cleared Story Mode and Arcade Mode with all characters, but I'm still trying to unlock the rest of the Gallery art. I only have five more to go now that I've gotten GGXX rank on all missions. One I'll get for clearing Survival Mode, and the other four are as of yet unconfirmed (although it's likely to be something along the lines of "Clear every mission with every character").

Edit: Survival Mode clear, just four more left.


----------



## dark0samurai (Apr 5, 2008)

Final Ultima said:


> theria from  is currently translating any details deemed noteworthy.
> 
> As for my progress through /\Core Plus. I've cleared Story Mode and Arcade Mode with all characters, but I'm still trying to unlock the rest of the Gallery art. I only have five more to go now that I've gotten GGXX rank on all missions. One I'll get for clearing Survival Mode, and the other four are as of yet unconfirmed (although it's likely to be something along the lines of "Clear every mission with every character").



i wish i had more time to play guilty gear as much as you do F.U. lol

i aint even @ touney level yet but im still good...but i think im nearly there if i keep playing manic mode on ggac (Wii) for hours...ive got a tounrey in less then a week from now :S lol

any adivse F.U.?


----------



## Final Ultima (Apr 5, 2008)

Eh, it's not that bad. Except for getting new iterations and unlocking stuff, I only really play extensively before and during tournaments, just to get the rust off. Occasionally I play when I learn about a neat trick that I want to explore further as well.

As for your situation, you shouldn't really gauge your skill based on the level of CPU you can defeat. CPU in most fighting games are fundamentally flawed in the sense that they don't act in the same way a human will, so you can't practice stuff like mixups and mindgames on them. Also, if you're playing on the Wii, what kind of controller are you using? Most tourneys are held on the PS2 version, so it may become problematic if you're too adjusted to the Wii's controls. If you're playing on stick anyway, then you can probably just borrow one for the event, not a problem.

Regarding practice and the event itself, you're probably not going to have much matchup experience at this point (god knows I don't). In this case, the most you can do for now is focus on your own character's strengths and weaknesses, get your combos down, and develop a simple game plan. Just remember that consistency is far better than knowing obnoxiously long combos.

If you get the opportunity to play lots of casuals prior to the event, do so. The experience is invaluable, and as you learn other player's play styles, you can adjust your own play style to compensate. If you understand yourself and your character, and understand your opponent and their character, you can't really wrong.

That's probably the most universal, non-character specific advice I can give you right now. I'd need to know who and how you play for anything beyond that.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Apr 8, 2008)

So... for the people that use Dual Shock 2's like me to play. Do you guys use the Analog? I hear some people use it but I've never seen anyone play with it. I've tried it, seems easier to pull off combos but I have trouble jumping and dashing with it sometimes.

I have to replay Arcade mode again, my pal accidentally deleted my file. ;_; It's worth it to unlock those screens.

And for any other 2-D fighting game news... Arcana Heart comes out tomorrow. ^.^


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 8, 2008)

If you want to use analog you might as well get an arcade stick.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Apr 8, 2008)

I would love to but damn, no $ and I can't find a cheap one. Even the Tekken 5 Arcade Stick isn't cheap enough fo rme.


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 8, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> If you want to use analog you might as well get an arcade stick.


HA ha! Not really though...
The character you're using plays a big part in it, for sure.


Knuckle said:


> I would love to but damn, no $ and I can't find a cheap one. Even the Tekken 5 Arcade Stick isn't cheap enough fo rme.


What the hell? You can find the Tekken 5 stick?
And yeah good sticks are expensive, I got my HRAP a few months back and it was $120...
I'll probably throw in a few more bucks to mod the buttons and maybe even the stick.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Apr 8, 2008)

Yeah, I found one.

It was going for like $40 here. I had no $ then. Probably gone by now.


----------



## Final Ultima (Apr 8, 2008)

Knuckle said:
			
		

> So... for the people that use Dual Shock 2's like me to play. Do you guys use the Analog? I hear some people use it but I've never seen anyone play with it. I've tried it, seems easier to pull off combos but I have trouble jumping and dashing with it sometimes.
> 
> I have to replay Arcade mode again, my pal accidentally deleted my file. ;_; It's worth it to unlock those screens.
> 
> And for any other 2-D fighting game news... Arcana Heart comes out tomorrow. ^.^


As a long-time pad player soon making the shift to stick, I've gotta say... I've _never_ used the analog stick for movement in a 2D fighting game. I don't really see the point. I mean, it's not as if any motions are particularly hard to do on a D-Pad anyway.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 9, 2008)

You've never played SF on a 360.


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 9, 2008)

360 pad is torture. The Ps2 Pad is pretty good for fighting games and doing motions, though.
But I was never good at doing 632146 on pad...


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 9, 2008)

Skeets said:


> 360 pad is torture. The Ps2 Pad is pretty good for fighting games and doing motions, though.
> But I was never good at doing 632146 on pad...



I used to lick my thumbs to prevent friction burns.


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 9, 2008)

My thumbs are immune!
But meh, I don't play pad anymore...


----------



## dark0samurai (Apr 9, 2008)

Final Ultima said:


> Eh, it's not that bad. Except for getting new iterations and unlocking stuff, I only really play extensively before and during tournaments, just to get the rust off. Occasionally I play when I learn about a neat trick that I want to explore further as well.
> 
> As for your situation, you shouldn't really gauge your skill based on the level of CPU you can defeat. CPU in most fighting games are fundamentally flawed in the sense that they don't act in the same way a human will, so you can't practice stuff like mixups and mindgames on them. Also, if you're playing on the Wii, what kind of controller are you using? Most tourneys are held on the PS2 version, so it may become problematic if you're too adjusted to the Wii's controls. If you're playing on stick anyway, then you can probably just borrow one for the event, not a problem.
> 
> ...



Sorry for the long reply, yeah Ive managed to get a converter for my ps2 pad to gc before I got the game 
the comboing is way different and now I have to get used to this version now -___- was able to go thorugh the whole roster in ggx2 :S

Thanks for the advise F.U.  now I have the confidence to kick some butt xD

Dont worry, This isnt the first time Ive played ggac, I know too many people who play it constantly... even masterd the game... and they have moved on from ggac now o=o...

Ive practced more on sf3 than I have on ggac (shows no dis to ggac) :S but I ususaly dont have time and @ uni I end up playing it with my mates. sf3:3s is gunna be @ the tourney aswell 

can I add you as a buddy?


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 9, 2008)

What character you play d0s?
If you have people to consistently play against that's good for getting better, well unless they're scrubs...XD


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Apr 9, 2008)

Damn I wish I had Accent Core Plus. That would be awesome if they did release it to toher countries. But chances are kind of low...


----------



## Final Ultima (Apr 9, 2008)

dark0samurai, I'm glad I could help, but like I said, I could probably help out more if I knew more about the way you play.

Also, if you're refering to the Buddy Lists on NF, I don't really use them. If you mean MSN, then that's fine.

Oh, and loving the sig, Skeets.

Regarding /\Core Plus, I've almost got Mission Mode complete with every character now, just the last five missions to go. However, unless I get three Special Illustrations from it, I'll still be short of 100% completion.


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 9, 2008)

The Sol part no doubt? 
Sadly the picture didn't feature any of the assassins...


----------



## Final Ultima (Apr 9, 2008)

Not just the Sol part, the whole sig. It works well.

Edit: Mission Mode, all characters clear. Got Special Illustration 19 for it.


----------



## Wu Fei (Apr 11, 2008)

Dude all the power to you. Some of those missions were pissin me off. Do u need to beat them all with all characters for most of the unlockables (the ones besides story and arcade completion)


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 11, 2008)

Any site with all the art-work? GG's always had some great stuff.


----------



## Wu Fei (Apr 12, 2008)

^Thanks man. Tho i'm going to avoid the links. Im crazy about unlocking stuff. Thats all the replay value right there.

Question to anyone though. Theres a song i heard a while back, Calm Passion, which is apparently from GG.  Which one is it? And how do you hear it in the actual game? Random I know, but I just want to know.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 12, 2008)

Calm Passion is in GGXX, I believe.


----------



## Final Ultima (Apr 12, 2008)

*Checks his Guilty Gear OSTs*

Calm Passion is the Ending 2 song from Guilty Gear X.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 12, 2008)

Also, Sheep-lover, got the images for the art besides /\Core, too?


----------



## Final Ultima (Apr 12, 2008)

I do, but words hurt.


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 12, 2008)

Sheep lover? XD
Yeah I'd like some of that art as well.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 12, 2008)

His name is Rhys, which is of Welsh origin. Thus, sheeplover.


----------



## Final Ultima (Apr 12, 2008)

sook is here

Has a nice collection of character art, endings, wallpapers and backgrounds.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 12, 2008)

It's alright if you like them a little furry, Rhys.


----------



## Wu Fei (Apr 13, 2008)

Final Ultima said:


> *Checks his Guilty Gear OSTs*
> 
> Calm Passion is the Ending 2 song from Guilty Gear X.



Thanks.

Anyone know of any translations or just summaries of character stories. I really need them to release this game in US soon.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 30, 2008)

#Reload is now available on the xbox Marketplace.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jul 23, 2008)

does anyone here play this competitively?

I just got in to the GG series.. i plan on entering at NEC in december.. just seein whats up with NF'ers as far as the GG scene goes.


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 23, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> #Reload is now available on the xbox Marketplace.


Heh, pretty useless since PC #reload has a better netcode.
 Offline > online, always....




andysensei said:


> does anyone here play this competitively?
> 
> I just got in to the GG series.. i plan on entering at NEC in december.. just seein whats up with NF'ers as far as the GG scene goes.


I'll be there for sure.

Do you play the Jersey peeps?


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 23, 2008)

When anyone gets the PSP GG^C+ game in data format, hook a brotha up? =[


----------



## bbq sauce (Jul 26, 2008)

Skeets said:


> I'll be there for sure.
> 
> Do you play the Jersey peeps?



actually i haven't had the game long, and have yet to make the time to go meet up with the Jersey crew.. they all actually play quite a distance away from my part of Jersey. I'm actually a lot closer to Philly than I am the Jersey crew.. but UP doesn't have AC =\


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 26, 2008)

andysensei said:


> actually i haven't had the game long, and have yet to make the time to go meet up with the Jersey crew.. they all actually play quite a distance away from my part of Jersey.


Really? Everyone lives pretty close when you have the Turnpike....


----------



## bbq sauce (Jul 26, 2008)

i don't own a car =\


----------



## Wesley (Mar 17, 2009)

Generally, I don't enjoy Fighting games, but I heard that this series had a quasi turn based strategy game.  How'd that one turn out?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Mar 17, 2009)

Guilty Gear 2 Overture?

It's like Dynasty Warriors, sort of. A pass though. Makes a good rent.


----------



## bbq sauce (Mar 17, 2009)

Overture looks like butt to me. I can't say, though, since I never played it.

They need to make a REAL sequel. Or at least come out right and kill or confirm the rumors that the series is done.


----------



## MS81 (Mar 17, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> #Reload is now available on the xbox Marketplace.



is it 1080P? cause I got the game for orginal xbox it wasn't even a full 720.


----------

